# ID these SHOES, please



## SOLIDGOLD2

I love these shoes and am trying to hunt them down. 

I looked on ebay and found an auction for jimmy choos that looked just like the one above but they are slightly different here is the auction-

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-615-JIMMY-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

as you can see they are almost like the ones im looking for
Can anyone confirm they are jimmy choo and provide me with the name of the shoe??

TsomuchIA


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

bump...anyone?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Yeah those are definitely Jimmy Choo.  The style name escapes my mind at this moment but hopefully I'll remember soon.  That style came in the black/gold color combo as well as a green/acqua color and possibly one other color.  It's a gorgeous, versatile shoe; I think I've seen it on JLo, amongst other celebs.


----------



## gemruby41

I don't know, but I like them


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

thanks *foxy....*if you happen to remember please let me know


----------



## IrisCole

They are Jimmy Choo - the style is Tropez - hope that helps!!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

IrisCole are both styles called tropez? 

the ones i have seen on ebay are called tropez but they are slightly different from the picture i posted


----------



## IrisCole

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> IrisCole are both styles called tropez?
> 
> the ones i have seen on ebay are called tropez but they are slightly different from the picture i posted


 
Yes, they're called Tropez - the ones on eBay seem to be the same shoe as in your OP photo - I think the reason they look different is because they're not on someone's foot, and so the gold bands aren't being stretched as far?? It would seem strange if they made two different shoes that were so similar, but maybe...


----------



## Stinas

no its the same shoe.  They look amazing IRL!  I almost bought them in the fall at Saks but they didnt have my size


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^^ thats what i was thinking because the shoes im looking for has a black area where it covers her heel and the gold goes across her toes in a striaght line and in the ebay aution i see no area that overs the heel and the gold part that does across the toes seems to be at a angle and no spacing between the gold and black...


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

WHOOO HOOO i found them...they are by jimmy choos and they are called texas.










Thanks for you help ladies know im going to try and hunt them down


----------



## heartnaspade

Good luck, but you will only be able to find them on ebay, they are no longer available in boutiques.  The pre-fall collection has many similar styles, but they won't be available in stores until June.


----------



## javaboo

Do anyone know how these shoes run? Do they run true to size or small? TIA!


----------



## jmcadon

Choos typically run pretty true to size.


----------



## Chins4

jmcadon said:


> Choos typically run pretty true to size.


 
ITA - all mine have been TTS


----------



## Michy1215

Does anybody know which style shoe this is?


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Style Name:  Lynne
Collection:  Cruise 2008


----------



## cali_girl

Does anyone know the name of these shoes?  I really want to get a pair!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Style name is Maggie, from Fall/Winter 2005 collection.


----------



## cali_girl

Awesome, Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Miss JMS

Hi there,

I'm trying to ID these Jimmy Choos worn by Nicole Scherzinger at the 2007 Grammys. Anyone who knows what they are called..?

All clues appreciated!

-JMS

bastardly.com/archives/2007/02/13/nicole-scherzinger-49th-annual-grammy-awards?page=0,1
http://www.bastardly.com/archives/2007/02/13/nicole-scherzinger-49th-annual-grammy-awards?page=0,1


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Style name is Hint, from 2006/2007 Cruise collection.


----------



## imchristina

Can anyone help ID this pair of Jimmy Choos? http://tarutuomi.blogspot.com/2009/07/shoes-of-day.html


----------



## bubbleloba

Is it the Poem sandal (see pic below)?  I can't really tell the design from the blog photo.


----------



## imchristina

bubbleloba said:


> Is it the Poem sandal (see pic below)? I can't really tell the design from the blog photo.
> 
> jimmychoo.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/083POEMNAP/083POEMNAP_medium_fr_Black.jpg


 

This pair looks nice too!  But it's not the pair I wanted ID-ed. I was told by the blogger that it's from S/S 2008.


----------



## Miss JMS

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Post pics of shoes you'd like ID'd in this thread!

Happy discovering!*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could anyone help me ID these shoes? I absolutely adore them, they are on a GAP model, here's the link to the page, I could not figure out how to save the picture alone. Many thanks!http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=5727&vid=1&pid=705562


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are awesome! I scoured Piperlime, Zappos and ShopBop but came up with nothing. I wonder if they are still to be released. (?)


----------



## dallas

scoobiesmomma said:


> Could anyone help me ID these shoes? I absolutely adore them, they are on a GAP model, here's the link to the page, I could not figure out how to save the picture alone. Many thanks!http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=5727&vid=1&pid=705562



They look very much like the Miss Sixty "Jaiden".

http://www.zappos.com/miss-sixty-jaiden


----------



## JetSetGo!

Nice!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

dallas said:


> They look very much like the Miss Sixty "Jaiden".
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/miss-sixty-jaiden


 

You are GOOD!! That's them...now to find them! Thank you _*dallas*_!


----------



## dallas

scoobiesmomma said:


> You are GOOD!! That's them...now to find them! Thank you _*dallas*_!



You're very welcome. 
Here are the suede version:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-ox2CY1rAqHxirDeK5mObWw


----------



## marwa

hello 
 can i ask about that Gucci shoes
http://www.dohaup.com/up/2009-11-26/dohaup_578798040.jpg
http://www.dohaup.com/up/2010-03-01/dohaup_536591440.jpg

i can't remember what year it comes from 
and for how much and what line ?  
my friend have them and she want's to sell them to me for 266 us 
and I normally wear 37  and the shoe size is 36c
will if fit me cuz i herd that gucci run little bit big


----------



## lulabee

^^My experience with Gucci is that they do run big. I usually go a whole size down from my regular size.


----------



## peppers90

Hi experts!! 

 I tried on a shoe at NM a few months ago and of course, now decide that I want it! 

  Anyway, it is a grey suede clog/mule (with peep toe) high heeled slingback with silver grommets (holes) around the top.   It has a covered wooden platform.   Can anyone help with the brand??? I am thinking they MIGHT be Stuart Weitzman, but I am not sure.....they also came in an earthy brown suede.....

THANKS so much!


----------



## Pishi

Hi peppers, you might call the NM you went to and speak to an SA.  They might be able to help.


----------



## Love Of My Life

they should be able to identiy who the designer is b the ticket info..


----------



## alwayspink

hi ladies! long time lurker, first time poster, i hope you can help!
can anyone identify these sandals? i love them! thanks!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Hello everyone!  I was wondering if any watch k-dramas?  In Boys Over Flowers, the main character falls in love with this pair of embellished flats in Macau in a Marciano store.  The flats are not by Marciano.  Does anyone know the maker?  I've been looking for these flats since I saw the episode (14).  Thanks.  (Shoe is around 1:28 into the episode.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_bw6YjZ9xs&feature=related


----------



## katran26

this is a toughie...any hints on where you go the pic?

the straps remind me of some of the new GZ designs, but the heel doesn't look like GZ at all - it could be Aldo or some other brand trying to knockoff the style


----------



## JetSetGo!

I don't know who makes them, but I pulled a screen grab for you.


----------



## mizsunshyne

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know who makes them, but I pulled a screen grab for you.



Thanks a bunch, JetSetGo!


----------



## SingaConstanze

Any ideas on these?

http://only-alexis.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=13
http://only-alexis.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=7
http://www.alexisfan.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=320&pos=0
http://www.alexisfan.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=445&pos=40

I absolutely adore them! I think they could be Jimmy Choos?


----------



## ericanjensen

This is the only picture. I wouldn't even know where to start searching. I thought of "ankle cuff" but nothing compares.  

Has anyone seen these or something real similar? I think they are a tound toe. 

Thanks!

shopmanhattanite.com/images/medium/MKG-jules_black_front-SS09-lr_MED.jpg


----------



## ericanjensen

ericanjensen said:


> This is the only picture. I wouldn't even know where to start searching. I thought of "ankle cuff" but nothing compares.
> 
> Has anyone seen these or something real similar? I think they are a tound toe.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> shopmanhattanite.com/images/medium/MKG-jules_black_front-SS09-lr_MED.jpg



http://www.shopmanhattanite.com/images/medium/MKG-jules_black_front-SS09-lr_MED.jpg


----------



## ericanjensen

Sorry, i found a bigger picture.  I'm dying for these.

http://www.shopmanhattanite.com/bmz...50.jpg?zenid=661622bba0091e7011c0ab8f1316dec8


----------



## JetSetGo!

SingaConstanze said:


> Any ideas on these?
> 
> http://only-alexis.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=13
> http://only-alexis.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=7
> http://www.alexisfan.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=320&pos=0
> http://www.alexisfan.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=445&pos=40
> 
> I absolutely adore them! I think they could be Jimmy Choos?



I don't know who makes these, but here's a close up in case anyone can ID them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

ericanjensen said:


> Sorry, i found a bigger picture.  I'm dying for these.
> 
> http://www.shopmanhattanite.com/bmz...50.jpg?zenid=661622bba0091e7011c0ab8f1316dec8



I don't know who makes these, but they are awesome!

Gucci did something similar a few seasons ago with the ankle thing. They were gorgeous too.


----------



## ericanjensen

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know who makes these, but they are awesome!
> 
> Gucci did something similar a few seasons ago with the ankle thing. They were gorgeous too.



Thanks hun. I'm finding similar shoes but not like these. I want them bad!


----------



## PollyGal




----------



## mpark46

I know I could probably find a similar pair, but I really really want this pair of shoes. Please help!!


----------



## sunnydayz256

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463220&CategoryID=9005


----------



## Melaniepup

^^^probably marc by marc jacobs


----------



## AllGoodThings

I saw these shoes on the Banana Republic website, but they don't sell them nor does Piperlime. I have spent my morning searching for them - I've looked at Nordstroms, Bloomingdales, Saks, Neiman's, Barneys, Zappos and Shopbop, but am having no luck.  

If anyone has seen these please let me know. 

TIA.


----------



## maalouf73

i'm in paris for the moment and i have seen girls sporting these babies...  does anyone know the brand/stores/website i could find them on in either paris or the united states?

also, would anyone know who this fashionista is?  she was featured on style.com's paris fashion week, and i saw her on my street yesterday wearing knee  high platforms

photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs430.snc3/24813_1402805630455_1241760068_31078147_4952605_n.jpg


----------



## metalheavy

sunnydayz256 said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=463220&CategoryID=9005




Yeah, they're def MBMJ. They don't have them on the marc jacobs site (weird), but in the spring/summer 2010 section they have a different pair in the same exact print.


----------



## jen_sparro

maalouf73 said:


> i'm in paris for the moment and i have seen girls sporting these babies...  does anyone know the brand/stores/website i could find them on in either paris or the united states?
> 
> also, would anyone know who this fashionista is?  she was featured on style.com's paris fashion week, and i saw her on my street yesterday wearing knee  high platforms
> 
> photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs430.snc3/24813_1402805630455_1241760068_31078147_4952605_n.jpg



These are the Chloe Susan Studded Ankle boot, from f/w 08 and sold out... best bet would be ebay, otherwise they were widely done by many of the cheaper shoe brands ie. Steve Madden etc. Jeffrey Campbell also does a decent 'copy' of them, if you're looking for a cheaper alternative.

And for some reason the link to the 'fashionista' isn't working for me... so I can't help there, sorry.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

is anyone abl to ID these? i have been trying to hunt for quite some time and no luck.

from the kylie couture perfume ad.


----------



## september gurl

Please ID Reese Witherspoon's shoes.


----------



## sphinox

I want these shoes on VS website, but they are not for sale. Does anyone know who makes these? http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...ATNAVZZZ&cvpage=p34p35&page_nbr=35&page_key=D


----------



## explosions

Can anybody identify these? Please and thank you!


----------



## CamLee

I've seen these on another website and could never get a response from the person that posted the pic.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sphinox said:


> I want these shoes on VS website, but they are not for sale. Does anyone know who makes these? http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...ATNAVZZZ&cvpage=p34p35&page_nbr=35&page_key=D



They've changed the color of the sole, but these are Louboutin. They are called the Zipette and the color is Nude.


----------



## chickenruns

I need your help, ladies

http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pp/Whitney+Port+Ankle+Strap+Pump+LU2ntKwosjql.jpg
seen on Whitney Port


----------



## explosions

explosions said:


> Can anybody identify these? Please and thank you!
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/34xpdf7.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/20foiug.jpg



Answering my own search, if anyone is interested, these are from Aldo. The 'Fawson' in the color taupe.


----------



## tresjoliex

chickenruns said:


> I need your help, ladies
> 
> http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/pp/Whitney+Port+Ankle+Strap+Pump+LU2ntKwosjql.jpg
> seen on Whitney Port


Loeffler Randall Yvette Cut Out
http://www.shopgoldyn.com/product.details.aspx?pid=1680


----------



## Choo_Freaky

CamLee said:


> I've seen these on another website and could never get a response from the person that posted the pic. Thanks in advance!


 
they look like they could be georgina goodman, judging by the heel. 

EDIT: they are georgina goodman.
https://www.georginagoodman.com/user_dynamic.html#sbrowse_details&id=447


----------



## peachy_gurl

Hello experts! 

Could you please help me identify these shoes on the model in this link. I love the shoes and would love to know where they are from. Too bad Macy's doesn't show what brand they are 

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=437149&CategoryID=42983

thanks so much


----------



## ericanjensen

peachy_gurl said:


> Hello experts!
> 
> Could you please help me identify these shoes on the model in this link. I love the shoes and would love to know where they are from. Too bad Macy's doesn't show what brand they are
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=437149&CategoryID=42983
> 
> thanks so much



Those are similar to the pair I'm looking for. I still haven't found out yet. Someone mentioned Jil Saunder.


----------



## msshroomies

jen_sparro said:


> These are the Chloe Susan Studded Ankle boot, from f/w 08 and sold out... best bet would be ebay, otherwise they were widely done by many of the cheaper shoe brands ie. Steve Madden etc. Jeffrey Campbell also does a decent 'copy' of them, if you're looking for a cheaper alternative.
> 
> And for some reason the link to the 'fashionista' isn't working for me... so I can't help there, sorry.



the link doesn't work for me either, but i think it's Alix from thecherryblossomgirl
I've seen her post those shoes before and she lives in Paris.


----------



## SingaConstanze

Okay... call me crazy but I looove Alexis Bledel's style. Especially her shoes. I was able to ID some of them but still there are so many pairs unknown. I'd appreciate any help! 


Pair one:





Pair two:





Pair three:








Pair four:





Pair five:





Pair six:





Pair seven:









THANKS!!!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

i dont know who made any of these sorry but pair seven is gorgeous!


----------



## LH405

# 7 Looks like Dolce and Gabbana imo.


----------



## tresjoliex

I see these type of shoes all the time, which a gold plate on the sole.

Who makes them?


----------



## foxycleopatra

tresjoliex said:


> I see these type of shoes all the time, which a gold plate on the sole.
> 
> Who makes them?



I can't guarantee this is 100% accurate.....but I'm fairly certain it's by Alejandro Ingelmo.


----------



## foxycleopatra

They are indeed by Alejandro Ingelmo - style name "Sophia" / retail price $450 / unfortunately they seem to be sold out everywhere as I've been trying to track down a pair in my size too.






It's also available in grey patent:


----------



## tresjoliex

thanks foxy

they are way too high but here are black 39's http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=466206&CategoryID=17411


----------



## oneeyejack

does anyone know what type of shoes dianna agron is wearing??

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kr5s9xnPOH1qzoaqio1_r1_500.jpg

thanks!


----------



## dallas

oneeyejack said:


> does anyone know what type of shoes dianna agron is wearing??
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kr5s9xnPOH1qzoaqio1_r1_500.jpg
> 
> thanks!



I'm not 100% sure but my guess is Giuseppe Zanotti.


----------



## peachy_gurl

peachy_gurl said:


> Hello experts!
> 
> Could you please help me identify these shoes on the model in this link. I love the shoes and would love to know where they are from. Too bad Macy's doesn't show what brand they are
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=437149&CategoryID=42983
> 
> thanks so much





ericanjensen said:


> Those are similar to the pair I'm looking for. I still haven't found out yet. Someone mentioned Jil Saunder.





Still aren't able to find these shoes, looked up Jil Saunder and nothing  ..anyone else know?


----------



## dallas

peachy_gurl said:


> Still aren't able to find these shoes, looked up Jil Saunder and nothing  ..anyone else know?



I think these are by Steve Madden style name "Tayla".


----------



## fashion_mom1

I know these are Chanels, but does anyone know the excat name. Something like the birdcage? just curious.


----------



## trishaluvslv

i am pretty sure these are Bottega Veneta, but does anyone know what season???  and where to find them??? 

http://www.people.com/people/renee_zellweger/photos#20773685


----------



## troipattes

dallas said:


> I'm not 100% sure but my guess is Giuseppe Zanotti.




Yep, they are, my dear Dallas ! And they were still on sale at Yoox.com, when I bought amazing platforms for my GF

Have a look there oneeyejack  !!


----------



## J_L33

Can someone please ID the boots worn in this pic?
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/mackage/trixie_coat/17830
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdo

So sorry, can't help.  They're pretty generic.  Love the color, though.


----------



## J_L33

I agree, they are generic, but they're so simple and classy.
Someone ID it please.


----------



## dallas

J_L33 said:


> I agree, they are generic, but they're so simple and classy.
> Someone ID it please.



Hope this helps:

http://clothing.pricegrabber.co.uk/womens-boots/Pedro-Garcia-Rhys/m737330430.html


----------



## troipattes

Hi 

Can anyone identify the shoes Raquel Zimmermann wears on this picture ?? Thanks


----------



## troipattes

oh well... no one can help ? nor have the beginning of an idea ???:cry::cry:


----------



## dallas

troipattes said:


> oh well... no one can help ? nor have the beginning of an idea ???:cry::cry:



My first thought was Gucci but ... I'm not sure.


----------



## mrsronaldo

i know they are miu miu but does anyone know where i can find something similar like em but cheaper?






they are too pretty!


----------



## melbuyer

Please help identify these shoes. They say they are YSL's but I do not think they are.
http:// coolspotters.com/musicians/leann-rimes/and/places/jfk-airport#medium-601507


----------



## TangledThoughts

Hello - I am new here Hopefully I'm posting in the correct section.
Can anyone ID these shoes for me?

Thank you members


----------



## IrisCole

Does anyone know who makes the shoes that were worn in the Sretsis Summer 2010 lookbook? So far as I can tell, Sretsis doesn't make shoes...


----------



## SingaConstanze

It drives me crazy, 'cause I know I have seen Alexis Bledel's shoes somewhere before... but I can't find them or remember where 

Help?
http://www.imagebam.com/image/0a45cd81961650/


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hello, can you please help me ID these boots?

Thanks!


----------



## coutureddd




----------



## sara

can anyone please ID carrie underwood's gold fringe sandals? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ Love them!!
I believe they are Velvet Angels Pili Pili gladiator
http://www.zappos.com/velvet-angels-pili-pili-copper


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I know these are YSL sandals now I need info such as: name, year, collection and why I'm unable to find any images of them on the internet. 

Thanks

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/a...20YSL%20shoes/


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Hopefully some of you girls have seen Sex & the City already. Can someone please ID the beautiful turquoise shoes that Carrie wears in the hotel when the girls find out they must check out in less than 1 hour? They are turquoise and appear to have some sort of pearl on the top. 
Thanks everyone !


----------



## luv1218

PearlsnFlats said:


> Hopefully some of you girls have seen Sex & the City already. Can someone please ID the beautiful turquoise shoes that Carrie wears in the hotel when the girls find out they must check out in less than 1 hour? They are turquoise and appear to have some sort of pearl on the top.
> Thanks everyone !


 
They are vintage Charles Jourdan.


----------



## laureenthemean

Mariah Carey was wearing these shoes in her "Shake it Off" video, can anyone ID them?  TIA!


----------



## PearlsnFlats

luv1218 said:


> They are vintage Charles Jourdan.


 
Thanks so much ! I'm torn between being relieved that I won't be able to purchase them & sad that I won't-


----------



## mirandaflats

Hi, ladies.  This is my first post, so I hope I'm doing this properly!

Could you please help me identify these Dolce & Gabbana shoes?  I'd like to try to find these on the internet but I don't know what model to look for.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Dolce-Gabba...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ead73e428


----------



## troipattes

Can anyone identify these amazing wedges ? Thanks !


----------



## Jahpson

help me id Reggie Bush galpal shoes


----------



## Jahpson

TangledThoughts said:


> Hello - I am new here Hopefully I'm posting in the correct section.
> Can anyone ID these shoes for me?
> 
> Thank you members


 
I think they might be Chloe but im not too sure


----------



## foxycleopatra

Jahpson said:


> help me id Reggie Bush galpal shoes



These are Manolo Blahnik's, from a year or two ago (Barneys had them in nude patent, black patent, amongst other colors).


----------



## kett

troipattes said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone identify the shoes Raquel Zimmermann wears on this picture ?? Thanks



Those are YSL slides from S/S and they are hitting the sales shelves right now.


----------



## pghandbag

TangledThoughts said:


> Hello - I am new here Hopefully I'm posting in the correct section.
> Can anyone ID these shoes for me?
> 
> Thank you members



They look like Chloé Jodie pumps. A few seasons old...still go for a lot on ebay.


----------



## nessahhh

Hey does anyone know who makes these shoes?


----------



## sugarz6

Anyone ID Miley's shoes she wore in the photo below, sorry it's not the best pic, TIA!!

best pic at http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2456468/miley-cyrus-gay-27/






`


----------



## CamLee

Choo_Freaky said:


> they look like they could be georgina goodman, judging by the heel.
> 
> EDIT: they are georgina goodman.
> https://www.georginagoodman.com/user_dynamic.html#sbrowse_details&id=447


 
Thank you soooo much!!  And they're on sale!


----------



## CamLee

One more that I've been trying to hunt down FOREVER!!!!!  Thanks in advance experts!


----------



## mirandaflats

Hi!  Could anyone help me out by giving me the proper name of these Manolos please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Manolo-Blah...men_s_Shoes&hash=item20b12a5eae#ht_2388wt_704

The seller calls them "gold copper snake shoes" but I doubt that's it!  Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

CamLee said:


> One more that I've been trying to hunt down FOREVER!!!!!  Thanks in advance experts!



Those are TopShop. They are called Larissa. I bought the black and pink on Ebay not too long ago.


----------



## immashoesaddict

sugarz6 said:


> Anyone ID Miley's shoes she wore in the photo below, sorry it's not the best pic, TIA!!
> 
> best pic at http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2456468/miley-cyrus-gay-27/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> `


 
alexander wang


----------



## immashoesaddict

TangledThoughts said:


> Hello - I am new here Hopefully I'm posting in the correct section.
> Can anyone ID these shoes for me?
> 
> Thank you members


 

Chloe Pumps .. i think they are from 2006 ,


----------



## sugarz6

immashoesaddict said:


> alexander wang




thanks, u r amazing!


----------



## ninth

can someone please help me id these shoes
designer?
style name?


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ Fendi Cinderella


----------



## ninth

^ they look similar to Fendi Cinderella, 
but they're wedges

is the designer still Fendi?


----------



## harlem_cutie

ninth said:


> ^ they look similar to Fendi Cinderella,
> but they're wedges
> 
> is the designer still Fendi?




they look similar to the TopShop Wisteria wedges.

http://fashionsnag.typepad.com/blog/2010/03/topshop-wisteria-chiffon-tie-wedges.html

where is the pic from? I remember seeing these pics before but I can't remember where.


----------



## ninth

nvm just found them it's givenchy
thanks for the help


----------



## CamLee

harlem_cutie said:


> Those are TopShop. They are called Larissa. I bought the black and pink on Ebay not too long ago.
> blog.ideeli.com/storage/Larissa.jpg


 
Thanks soooo much!!!  Off to find them in my size!


----------



## miao555

please help ID Jessica Alba's shoes in this picture~! TIA~


----------



## masaa

http://www.gossipnews.it/paparazzat...vio_briatore_ed_elisabetta_gregoraci_bdd7.jpg

The quality of the pic is not good, but anyway.. 

Thanx


----------



## immashoesaddict

masaa said:


> http://www.gossipnews.it/paparazzat...vio_briatore_ed_elisabetta_gregoraci_bdd7.jpg
> 
> The quality of the pic is not good, but anyway..
> 
> Thanx


 

The picture isnt that clear , but i believe they are Christian Louboutin "Diferra"

www.msfashionista.com/Portals/0/img/blog/celebs/nicollette-sheridan-bone-differa.jpg


----------



## masaa

hmm..I thought so, but this from the picture are made of suede .. But as far as I know, Differa aren't.. And then I thought it was Paciotti, but no, again.. and I'm looking for it, but can't find anything. Also Gucci has this year 'Primavera estate 2010' something similar, but not made of suede..  

Thanx anyway


----------



## masaa

http://www.purepeople.com/article/f...rives-de-yatch-ont-pose-pied-a-terre_a58087/1

you can take a closer look to the shoes here, just click on the pic below to zoom...  (anyone else, too)


----------



## immashoesaddict

masaa said:


> hmm..I thought so, but this from the picture are made of suede .. But as far as I know, Differa aren't.. And then I thought it was Paciotti, but no, again.. and I'm looking for it, but can't find anything. Also Gucci has this year 'Primavera estate 2010' something similar, but not made of suede..
> 
> Thanx anyway


 

NVM those arent CL differa  SOrry i cant help


----------



## nillacobain

Can anyone ID the red/fuchsia pumps? A lovely tPFer suggested they may be Giorgio Armani Fall 09 but she's not sure. TIA


----------



## kett

I don't remember Armani doing a floral pump - they look like the Valentino Petale to me but there were a lot of floral shoes hitting the shelves when this photo shoot was done so it is hard to say for sure without seeing them closer.


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you *Kett*. Did you mean these?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...rod51970205&parentId=cat10015&index=52&cmCat=


----------



## immashoesaddict

nillacobain said:


> Can anyone ID the red/fuchsia pumps? A lovely tPFer suggested they may be Giorgio Armani Fall 09 but she's not sure. TIA


 
THEY ARE *GIORGIO ARMANI*  

http://rawshoes.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/189m-jpg.jpeg


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you *Imma*!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

welcome


----------



## kett

Nice catch!


----------



## Aniski

Hi!  I don't have a picture but a clip from The View with the SATC2 cast that I chanced upon this morning.  I would love to know whose shoes SJP is wearing.  Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPsMIZrlIkg


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Alexander McQueen.

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...oes/P-METAL-GOLD-SANDAL.aspx?source=shopstyle


----------



## Aniski

Thanks mizsunshyne!


----------



## itaque

Hello,

Can you ID Blade Lively's shoes, please?


----------



## SylAve

Hi!  Could you help me ID Taylor's sandals?  Thank you!


----------



## masaa

DOES ANYONE OF YOU GUYS KNOW, WHERE CAN I GET THIS PAIR OF SHOES (IT'S AZZEDINE ALAIA, BUT I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE STORE IS OR SOME ONLINE-SITE)??? PLEASE, HELLLPPP ME


----------



## Straight-Laced

masaa said:


> DOES ANYONE OF YOU GUYS KNOW, WHERE CAN I GET THIS PAIR OF SHOES (IT'S AZZEDINE ALAIA, BUT I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE STORE IS OR SOME ONLINE-SITE)??? PLEASE, HELLLPPP ME




I found a pair of these on YOOX about six months ago.   
They're SS09 so I think other than ebay the Alaia outlet store in Paris is your best chance.  Sadly the Outnet doesn't seem to be selling old season Alaia anymore.


----------



## masaa

Oh, thank you very much.. Do you perhapr know, what the price was ?


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ sorry I don't recall the price but I remember that they were expensive because I had to pay import taxes on them.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I know these are Manolos but I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them (ie what season these are from, approximate price)  ?  TIA


----------



## madigan

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew the name of these Miu Miu boots? I saw a pair before last year on ebay and they popped up again but I'd like to know the name to help in my searching. Thanks so very much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290455254998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Addy

Me loves these! Please help ID them. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BattyBugs

I don't know, but they are really cute.


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Hi ladies!  I am having trouble finding the designer of the shoes on this runway model. I must have them, whatever the cost!

Please help me identify them; I believe they are CL's??

http://issuu.com/futureclaw/docs/th...5003912363067292&zoomYPos=0.21185147507629706


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ yes those are Christian Louboutins  , i dont know the exact name but i believe they were made for _*RUNWAY ONLY*_ and never made available to the public , sorry


----------



## katran26

^ runway only


----------



## sara999

these adorable shoes on leighton?


----------



## immashoesaddict

Sara - those are miu miu from last season , i believe they made it on sale


----------



## masaa

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/LR_3...ing+Boa+Steakhouse/m6laYZCHM2g/Kim+Kardashian


----------



## immashoesaddict

masaa said:


> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/LR_3...ing+Boa+Steakhouse/m6laYZCHM2g/Kim+Kardashian


 

urm... this is *The Glass Slipper *section i.e shoes ..you'd have better luck posting in "*the Wardrobe* " section


----------



## calzz

Anyone know who makes these sandals?


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^  *calzz* those are Givenchy jelly sandals


----------



## calzz

Thanks! I was hoping they were leather :/


----------



## kaeleigh

Addy said:


> Me loves these! Please help ID them. Thank you in advance!


 

They look like Costume National.  But I'm not 100 sure.


----------



## Addy

kaeleigh said:


> They look like Costume National.  But I'm not 100 sure.



Thank you! They do look like CN.


----------



## polarisfire

anyone know who makes these sandals?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Please help me ID the lace up pumps,
thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ *Bevy* Carine (on the left) is wearing Alaia lace-ups and Julia (right) is wearing Burberry lace-ups.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

ohhh straight laced, thank you, youre such a wealth of info, mwahhh! thanks!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ You're welcome!  Obviously I spend too much time thinking about shoes


----------



## Brigitte031

I know these are Gucci shoes, but what is the name of the shoe? I wonder if these would be sold anywhere... but I can't even look it up without the name.


----------



## dallas

Brigitte031 said:


> I know these are Gucci shoes, but what is the name of the shoe? I wonder if these would be sold anywhere... but I can't even look it up without the name.



I think these are called "Venus".

Here you go:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod94990067&parentId=cat980731


----------



## Brigitte031

Oh thank you dallas!  My search begins now... oh my!


----------



## dallas

Brigitte031 said:


> Oh thank you dallas!  My search begins now... oh my!



You're welcome darlin'. I hope you get them.


----------



## immashoesaddict

calzz said:


> Thanks! I was hoping they were leather :/


 
i think they may have came in leather but im not sure , i know the heels version came in leather and lace


----------



## mizsunshyne

SylAve said:


> Hi!  Could you help me ID Taylor's sandals?  Thank you!



It sort of resembles a design from Kimchi Blue, a brand sold in Urban Outfitters, but sort of hard to say.    Hope that helps some way...


----------



## SoxFan777

I asked this on the Jimmy Choo board but I think I'll get a faster response here.  I just bought these in a consignment shop (NEW!) and I wanted to know what the name of the style was.  Thanks!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Choo-Ad-C...-Sandals-Heels-/190428403066?pt=Women_s_Shoes


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Merlot Tstrap sandals SUMMER 2007

JIMMY CHOO BURGUNDY LEATHER AND SNAKESKIN "KAT" Sandals


----------



## purse-nality

anyone pls?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Needs assistance in identifying these lace ups
 Tia!










from the pages of lucky mag with Ali larter on the cover


----------



## mirandaflats

Hi ladies, can anyone help me ID these sandals?  They are YSL, but I wondered whether any of you knew the style name.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallas

mirandaflats said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone help me ID these sandals?  They are YSL, but I wondered whether any of you knew the style name.  Thanks in advance!



The style name is Goya.


----------



## mirandaflats

dallas said:


> The style name is Goya.


 
Thanks, dallas!  I thought that might be it, but what was throwing me off about this one was that the Goya flat and wedge versions I have seen go further up the calf than this one does.

Thanks again!


----------



## Brigitte031

These sandals are TDF! I love them. Does anyone know who they're by? Thanks!


----------



## cat315

Can anyone identify Marisa Miller's shoes? I know the designer of them but I would like to the know the style or name of the shoe. Thanks!  xoxoC

1. Christian Louboutin





2. Christian Louboutin





3. Christian Louboutin


----------



## SassySarah

1) very prive 2) rolando 3) very prive 
all CL


----------



## cat315

Thanks SassySarah!


----------



## SassySarah

cat315 said:


> Thanks SassySarah!



You're welcome! The Very Prive (VP) is such a CL staple. Everyone needs a pair.


----------



## Ilgin

purse-nality said:


> anyone pls?


 
Those are the *Jimmy Choo pandora suede wedges*.



Bevyofpurses said:


> Needs assistance in identifying these lace ups
> Tia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the pages of lucky mag with Ali larter on the cover


 
The second ones are *Marc Jacobs*, not sure about the style name.


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks much llgin!


----------



## PrincessMe

does anyone know the name of these manolo's ? Thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250669696744&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## MissLegend

alwayspink said:


> hi ladies! long time lurker, first time poster, i hope you can help!
> can anyone identify these sandals? i love them! thanks!


 
I love them too.


----------



## nillacobain

PrincessMe said:


> does anyone know the name of these manolo's ? Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250669696744&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


 

it reads M-Casama on the box.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^Thanks Nilla


----------



## sysy

Hi, has anyone seen a pair of boots like these anywhere? I'm so in love with the studded cap toe..Thx


----------



## tonij2000

Can anyone ID these shoes or recommend a like pair? I love these!


----------



## laurenam

Can anyone help with these? 







TIA!!


----------



## Ilgin

laurenam said:


> Can anyone help with these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 
These are by *Gianmarco Lorenzi*. The style name is *Discoball*.


----------



## nillacobain

Ilgin said:


> These are by *Gianmarco Lorenzi*. The style name is *Discoball*.


 
Cute!


----------



## laurenam

^ Thank you! I love them!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

laurenam said:


> Can anyone help with these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 

Gianmarco lorenzi 

woops IIlgin beat me to it lol


----------



## NANI1972

I know this isn't the best pic of the shoes but I haven't seen them anywhere else to get a better one.

I think they are suede and grey in color, and on the back they are embellished with what appear to be maybe studs? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dallas

NANI1972 said:


> I know this isn't the best pic of the shoes but I haven't seen them anywhere else to get a better one.
> 
> I think they are suede and grey in color, and on the back they are embellished with what appear to be maybe studs? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



Hmmm, are these close?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/footwear/item10048753.aspx?cur=USD&source=shopstyle

Rock & Republic also make a similar style called "Nika".


----------



## NANI1972

^Those are close, but the front of the shoe does not have stitching. I'll check out the R&R ones. Thanks!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hi everybody! I know they're kind of hard to see but can anybody ID the shoes Nina Dobrev is wearing?? Thanks so much!!


----------



## september gurl

Can anyone ID Katie's shoes?

Thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

september gurl said:


> Can anyone ID Katie's shoes?
> 
> Thanks!


 
She's wearing *Stuart Weitzman Fever* *pumps*. A perfect nude!


----------



## lovechanel920

http://i583.photobucket.com/albums/ss276/thevoguediaries/A284020754198118_10.jpg

Her shoes?


----------



## preppieblonde

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-beverly-hills/season-1/videos/welcome-to-beverly-hills

Can anyone ID the crystal pumps with gold platforms in this video clip? I at first thought they were Louboutin but I don't think so...


----------



## preppieblonde

Answered my own question- Gianmarco Lorenzi.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

BlondeBarbie said:


> Hi everybody! I know they're kind of hard to see but can anybody ID the shoes Nina Dobrev is wearing?? Thanks so much!!


 
Nobody?


----------



## legend10

Just bought a pair of ankle boots at one of the outlets in HK, a steal at $1960HKD for MRSP $9800
 Wondering if anyone can help ID the year/season? Want to know exactly how old they are 

Nappa leather, studded heels...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://i.nordstromimage.com/images/default/shop/image/dlp/weddings/2010/0821/story2.jpg

Any idea who makes these?


----------



## kdo

Can someone ID these shoes, please?


----------



## kdo

Here's a close up...I'm obsessed...please help!


----------



## poppers986

probably nanette lepore if its a nanette lepore show, they do make shoes, you know


----------



## poppers986

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> http://i.nordstromimage.com/images/default/shop/image/dlp/weddings/2010/0821/story2.jpg
> 
> Any idea who makes these?


badgley-mischka


----------



## kdo

yeah, i looked but couldn't find any close to them.



poppers986 said:


> probably nanette lepore if its a nanette lepore show, they do make shoes, you know


----------



## poppers986

which season is that from? it may not be available yet


----------



## kdo

Fall 2010 RTW...Should now be available, right?


----------



## poppers986

yeah, but i know fall stuff doesn't arrive all at once, sometimes they arrive a bit later, if i were you i would just call their customer service and ask them


----------



## kdo

Good call, I'll do that.  Thx!


----------



## immashoesaddict

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> http://i.nordstromimage.com/images/default/shop/image/dlp/weddings/2010/0821/story2.jpg
> 
> Any idea who makes these?


 

mischka badgley


----------



## allbrandspls

Does anyone know who make these wedges and what season were they? thanks


----------



## **shoelover**

Pic from dailymail...it's states it's from the alexander mcqueen a/w 2010 collection but i can't find them anywhere. Can someone please ID and who has them? tia


----------



## Vodkaine

These are from the very first image from the new RESIDENT EVIL : Afterlife  movie .. and they are .. HOT.  Any IDas ? =)


----------



## mizsunshyne

**shoelover** said:


> Pic from dailymail...it's states it's from the alexander mcqueen a/w 2010 collection but i can't find them anywhere. Can someone please ID and who has them? tia



From research, SJP owns a pair and is stated that it's from the McQueen A/W 2010 Collection.  Maybe they don't make it anymore?


----------



## immashoesaddict

mizsunshyne said:


> From research, SJP owns a pair and is stated that it's from the McQueen A/W 2010 Collection. Maybe they don't make it anymore?


 

It could also be run way  / press only shoes  I know miu miu and prada does this with some of their shoes where they only make few pairs of the shoes for celebrities


----------



## jellybebe

Apologies if these have been posted before, but I love these boots modelled by Byrdie Bell in Derek Blasberg's book "Classy". Any idea who makes them? Thanks!
Link (second image, on the left, where she is dressed to go to the airport):
http://www.rantingsofashopaholic.com/2010/05/book-review-classy-by-derek-blasberg.html


----------



## Brigitte031

Rachel Bilson was seen wearing these recently I think... Any help in IDing these would be amazing! Thanks~


----------



## Straight-Laced

Brigitte031 said:


> Rachel Bilson was seen wearing these recently I think... Any help in IDing these would be amazing! Thanks~
> 
> View attachment 1213923




They're RAG & BONE


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Apologies if these have been posted before, but I love these boots modelled by Byrdie Bell in Derek Blasberg's book "Classy". Any idea who makes them? Thanks!
> Link (second image, on the left, where she is dressed to go to the airport):
> http://www.rantingsofashopaholic.com/2010/05/book-review-classy-by-derek-blasberg.html





They're Balenciaga (A/W 06).


----------



## reira08

I know these are Miu Miu, but I would love it if I could find out what season and year these are from?? Thanks a lot


----------



## Jodith

I have to find these pointy-toe pumps!  Does anyone know who makes them? http://twitpic.com/2ru7u7


----------



## Brigitte031

Straight-Laced said:


> They're RAG & BONE



Thank you! Now, why do I always spot the most gorgeous shoes long after they're available?


----------



## DivineMissM

Jodith said:


> I have to find these pointy-toe pumps!  Does anyone know who makes them? http://twitpic.com/2ru7u7




I don't think they're the exact ones, but Guess makes a very similar shoe called "Carrie".


----------



## mizsunshyne

^The Carrie pump from Guess isn't quite similar to that shoe.  I owned 2 pairs of Carries and I didn't like them in the end.


----------



## Rondafaye

I love these military style booties from the Anthropologie. In the overhead view, I think I can make out "Mess. . ." Any thoughts? 

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...ory=&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## DivineMissM

mizsunshyne said:


> ^The Carrie pump from Guess isn't quite similar to that shoe.  I owned 2 pairs of Carries and I didn't like them in the end.




Aww, sorry.    That's what the reminded me of.

Can anyone ID the shoes in the Net-A-Porter ad?


----------



## mizsunshyne

^They're the Tribute Suede Sandals from Yves Saint Laurent.  
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79216


----------



## DivineMissM

mizsunshyne said:


> ^They're the Tribute Suede Sandals from Yves Saint Laurent.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79216




Oooh, the famous Tribute.  I've seen them mentioned a hundred times here, but never went to see what they looked like.  

Thanks!


----------



## mizsunshyne

^No prob!


----------



## -HER

Anyone knows the brand of these black patent heels? Damn gorgeous and I'm very interested which brand its from!

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll283/a_lyr/Untitled.jpg


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Um, they're not the Fernandos from Louboutin since the strap number count is off.  Jimmy Choo also has a similar shoe but the strap count is off as well.


----------



## -HER

Strap count is off meaning? Thanks!


----------



## immashoesaddict

-HER said:


> Strap count is off meaning? Thanks!


 

i believe she meant the criss cross strap count ( X's ) at the front  

 imo its def not CL , the shape of the shoe is diffferent etc etc.


----------



## PollyGal

Hi all,

Can anyone ID the fab shoes with bows that Cheryl was wearing last night? Are they Valentino?


----------



## Wordsworth

Had to go and find a pic:


----------



## PollyGal

Thanks Wordsworth...am not great with the picture upload just yet!!:shame:


----------



## Straight-Laced

PollyGal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone ID the fab shoes with bows that Cheryl was wearing last night? *Are they Valentino?*



 
Current season Valentino


----------



## compulsiveshopp

Hi,
I just bought these and am looking to find out the name of them?

They have what I believe to be pony hair and crocodile

They are black mule sandal heel with strap around the ankle
Rose at the toe with LV gold cube toggle hanging down.
I will try to upload photo. System says my pic's are too big

Thank you


----------



## sphinox

Can someone ID these


----------



## finzup

Hi can anyone ID these shoes? 






thanks!


----------



## Naomi23

^^^^^^They look like the 'Solvang Clog' by Jeffrey Campbell

http://www.freepeople.com/shoes-all-shoe-styles/solvang-clog/


----------



## finzup

^^ That was fast, thanks


----------



## ikim23

ID PLEASE! =)


----------



## ikim23

nevermind! i found them thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

These:






And where to buy?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

What shoes is the girl on the right wearing? In the yellow dress. And where to buy?


----------



## Straight-Laced

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> These:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where to buy?




Charlotte Olympia Minerva pumps -
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81253


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked* - i don't know if they have that style but in step at encore las vegas carries charlotte olympia.


----------



## Ilgin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> What shoes is the girl on the right wearing? In the yellow dress. And where to buy?


 
*Prada* S/S 09


----------



## alisbell

Please help me figure out what kind of shoes these are! I have been looking everywhere!  Thanks!

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=500989&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## hannahc123

Can anyone ID these for me? Thank you!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brandwhore

I am in love with these peep toe heels but can't figure out where they're from!  I found a similar pair from Giuseppe Zanotti Shoes but they're not them! 






Appreciate the help.


----------



## Naomi23

^^^^They look like Halston. The outnet has them on sale at the moment just not in that colour.

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Halston/Shoes


----------



## erinmiyu

hannahc123 said:


> Can anyone ID these for me? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 fendi cutout pump
http://www.barneys.com/Cut-Out Pump/500765372,default,pd.html


----------



## jwo777

I'm looking for shoes for my wedding and I've fallen in love with both of these shoes. Please help me ID! Thank you!!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

*Please ID the leopard print pumps worn by the woman in the background:*





credit: The Blonde Salad blog


----------



## Straight-Laced

jwo777 said:


> I'm looking for shoes for my wedding and I've fallen in love with both of these shoes. Please help me ID! Thank you!!




The ones on the right look like Valentino d'Orsay pumps.  
They come in various colours, materials and heel heights.   It shouldn't be too difficult to find a pair


----------



## nillacobain

Hello ladies, can you ID these shoes from the LV F/W 2010 show? TIA

(photo credit style.com)


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^ Louis Vuitton Beauty Pump


----------



## HaterSlayer

A friend of mine asked me what these were. I hope someone here can help


----------



## dallas

HaterSlayer said:


> A friend of mine asked me what these were. I hope someone here can help




Called Dereon "Tequila." (I'm not sure if they are a copy of a more expensive brand though - my first thought was Nicholas Kirkwood.)


----------



## HaterSlayer

mediaext.djnetworks.net/media/573/928/files/5739288.jpg

Wow that's them. Thanks a TON!!


----------



## nillacobain

Lindsay_Levin said:


> ^ Louis Vuitton Beauty Pump


 
Thank you!


----------



## LitoYammy

Hey all!
Hope someone can help me identify these? Someone told me they might be Tony Bianco's but I tried searching to no avail. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Actual link. http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lb15h9NKwC1qbxpz7o1_500.jpg


----------



## itsferlove

24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lbl8gzzBpf1qcsnk5o1_100.png

please help? I've been searching to no avail :[


----------



## mizsunshyne

^That's the oh what's the name... Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco ball crystal platform pumps!


----------



## mizsunshyne

LitoYammy said:


> Hey all!
> Hope someone can help me identify these? Someone told me they might be Tony Bianco's but I tried searching to no avail. Thanks in advance!



The closest gladiator pumps I could find was Michael Kors.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=Ee18uo7H7zg-Vb2bep8KBvdqfj9BjMsotA


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Lindsay_Levin said:


> *Please ID the leopard print pumps worn by the woman in the background:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: The Blonde Salad blog



Was anyone able to ID the leopard pumps from my post?


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ Closest i can find ; Christian Louboutin Leopard pony hair pigalle with sculpted heel. i can only find a pic of the straight heel version

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/data/product/images/L/388_201056121452599100.jpg


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^ Thanks.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Lindsay_Levin said:


> *Please ID the leopard print pumps worn by the woman in the background:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: The Blonde Salad blog





Lindsay_Levin said:


> Was anyone able to ID the leopard pumps from my post?





immashoesaddict said:


> ^ Closest i can find ; Christian Louboutin Leopard pony hair pigalle with sculpted heel. i can only find a pic of the straight heel version
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/data/product/images/L/388_201056121452599100.jpg



Vince Camuto Rues 2 http://www.zappos.com/vince-camuto-rues2-leopard

Dolce & Gabbana Leopard print pumps http://www.polyvore.com/dolce_gabbana_leopard_print_satin/thing?id=5456425

Christian Louboutin Sixties Orlato http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-animal-print-here-399248-4.html#post16907265

Christian Louboutin Dorepi http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79302

Hope it narrows it down more.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Thanks.


----------



## immashoesaddict

mizsunshyne said:


> Vince Camuto Rues 2 http://www.zappos.com/vince-camuto-rues2-leopard
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Leopard print pumps http://www.polyvore.com/dolce_gabbana_leopard_print_satin/thing?id=5456425
> 
> Christian Louboutin Sixties Orlato http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-animal-print-here-399248-4.html#post16907265
> 
> Christian Louboutin Dorepi http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/79302
> 
> Hope it narrows it down more.



CL dorepi has a black patent / chain at the back part and sixties has a cut on the side ..so i def dont think its those two


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Thanks for your help guys. But I don't think its any of the Leopard print shoes posted so far. It's a little hard to see but the pumps in the pic have a pretty distinct shape - especially the toe which points up. That's what I really love about them.


----------



## 5elle

I think the Sartorialist featured those shoes, I'll take a look.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^ Thanks!


----------



## mizsunshyne

immashoesaddict said:


> CL dorepi has a black patent / chain at the back part and sixties has a cut on the side ..so i def dont think its those two



Sorry.  I didn't think about that.


----------



## Belle de Jour

Here comes a whole bunch of pics... 































thank you!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Sarah Michelle Gellar wears YSL.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Photo 3 the closest version I could find is by Nine West
http://bootsaholic.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/nine_west_fw09_05.jpg


----------



## mizsunshyne

mizsunshyne said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar wears YSL.



Here's a photo.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nd0x6HRO4...CI4Bd28QsQ/s320/YSL+Folies+Cutout+Booties.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Belle de Jour said:


> Here comes a whole bunch of pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!!


 
These look Louboutin Jolie Dorcet.


----------



## mizsunshyne

^I was thinking the same too but they looked more flat than a heel... well, at least to me.


----------



## IrisCole

I think these are Jenna's boots: http://www.dsw.com/shoe//shoe/madde...11&cm_mmc=affil-_-ShopStyle.com-_-main-_-main


----------



## immashoesaddict

mizsunshyne said:


> ^I was thinking the same too but they looked more flat than a heel... well, at least to me.




they are def heels  Def CL jolie neoud dorcet heheheh  , first glance they do look like flats cos of the way the pic is taken


----------



## c0uture

PLEASE ID:







Thank You!


----------



## mizsunshyne

c0uture said:


> PLEASE ID:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!



Sabina Sandals by Jessica Simpson

http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/sabina-luggage.html


----------



## c0uture

^ Omg, thank you so much!!


----------



## adenna

Can you please help me with this Manolo Blahnik model?
Which model it is? I'm really happy if someone knows..


----------



## ekaterina211

Could anyone be so kind and explain how I insert a picture from my computer?


----------



## Joke

please id these, I'm in LOVE with them (click to enlarge)


----------



## ekaterina211

Could anyone ID the shoes Lisa wears? Are they the same as the other picture?


----------



## ByeKitty

Joke said:


> please id these, I'm in LOVE with them (click to enlarge)


Fendi!


----------



## Ms.M

Hi, 
just wandering if someone could id Eva's shoes.
TIA xx


----------



## Liv7

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF BOOTS THESE ARE?? 
THANKS FOR ANY HELP! 
I LOVE KRISTIN CHENOWETH & HER BOOTS IN THIS PIC![/FONT] 
YOU CAN CLICK ON THIS LINK TO SEE AN EVEN LARGER PIC, OR YOU CAN CLICK ON THE PHOTO I UPLOADED TO SEE A LARGER LINK.
THANKS!!!

http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html


----------



## mizsunshyne

Joke said:


> please id these, I'm in LOVE with them (click to enlarge)





ByeKitty said:


> Fendi!



Those indeed are Fendi.  Fendi Fendishire mid-shaft Suede boots from the A/W 2010-2011 collection.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306556249&bmUID=iNgQmrc


----------



## Liv7

They can't be Fendi... they are leather, tall to the knee... almost a mustard color boot... those Fendi's heels are way too high & have a rubber cap on the toe & are mid-calf & wrong color...   you can click on the pic I added (above) or click on this link & then click on the pic to see an even bigger pic of the boots:
http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html


----------



## 5elle

*Liv7* the posters were responding to another poster above you. You could try posting here too: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/


----------



## 5elle

Ladies, I know these are Miu Miu but does anyone know if they are men's or women's? And what collection? Thanks.


----------



## Mia Bella

5elle said:


> Ladies, I know these are Miu Miu but does anyone know if they are men's or women's? And what collection? Thanks.



Talk about shoe androgyny  I can't figure out if it's Mens or Womens either!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Liv7 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT KIND OF BOOTS THESE ARE??
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP!
> I LOVE KRISTIN CHENOWETH & HER BOOTS IN THIS PIC![/FONT]
> YOU CAN CLICK ON THIS LINK TO SEE AN EVEN LARGER PIC, OR YOU CAN CLICK ON THE PHOTO I UPLOADED TO SEE A LARGER LINK.
> THANKS!!!
> 
> http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html



They look quite vintage to me.  Maybe Zodiac?


----------



## 5elle

Mia Bella said:


> Talk about shoe androgyny  I can't figure out if it's Mens or Womens either!



I know!  The heel is a little wedge-y so maybe they are ladies. They're also very narrow but long for the size. Hmm.


----------



## Liv7

Thanks 5elle and mizsunshyne!


----------



## mizsunshyne

5elle said:


> Ladies, I know these are Miu Miu but does anyone know if they are men's or women's? And what collection? Thanks.



Could it be possible they're unisex?  If not, I would like to say they're more of a men's just because they're very narrow and the color.


----------



## jtstitzer

Anyone recognize these maryjane pumps? I think they were available at Nordstrom Oct '09. The pic is from nordstrom.com.

TIA!


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Miss Sixty Scarlett Mary Jane pumps

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...R3BG8/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0


----------



## Smallchic

Ladies, I'm in awe of your knowledge.  I have been trying to hunt down the maker of this shoe for days.

Someone has dyed and embellished the shoes below.  They are asking a lot of money for them and I'm trying to figure out if they are designer shoes (and therefore worth the price) or if they are cheap shoes (with a hefty price for a dye job and some embellishments).

I have to be a dyeable shoe and I already searched through the collections of Stuart Weitzman and Manolo Blahnik (there's a d'orsay that's close, but not it) and looked through the MyGlassSlipper site (lots of dyeables). No luck.

If it helps, the shoe comes in multiple heel heights...3.5, 2.5, 1.75, and 1 inch heels.  That makes me think they are cheap dyeables.  What do you think?


----------



## Smallchic

Well, I think I found them...cheap $50 shoes by someone named Benjamin Walk or Touch-Ups.  

The person selling the pair I posted labeled them as bridal and is selling them for $315.  Clearly not worth it.  I want deep teal shoes to wear for my wedding and I think I'm going to have some Weitzman or Blahniks dyed to work.


----------



## pongpongchik

Hi girls,

Do you guys know what shoes Maggie Gyllenhal is wearing in this picture?  Or anyone know who makes shoes in that style?  I absolutely love it!  THNX!


----------



## pongpongchik

Here is a link that shows a bigger version of the picture. 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UaLWp72ni...Wih9r_Qk_Y/s1600/maggie-gyllenhaal-feet-5.jpg

Please help me ID these shoes!  They are SO gorgeous and I want them SOO BADLY!!!


----------



## sara09

Please help me to identify these short boots! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## sara09

^Bump? No-one recognizing those?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Those are from Zara from earlier this year.


----------



## sara09

^*Pinkalicious*, thank you for information!  Too bad I have missed them..


----------



## pongpongchik

Does anyone know the brand and style of the shoes Maggie Gyllenhaal is wearing?




pongpongchik said:


> Here is a link that shows a bigger version of the picture.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UaLWp72ni...Wih9r_Qk_Y/s1600/maggie-gyllenhaal-feet-5.jpg
> 
> Please help me ID these shoes!


----------



## AestHetiC

Hi. I know these shoes are past season but I really want to know who these shoes are by and the name of them because i'd like to find me a pair if i can! 

Would really appreciate your help ladies. 








Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Any idea?


----------



## mystmao

Any idea of the shoes? Thanks a lot!


----------



## randr21

anyone?



randr21 said:


> Any idea?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Liv7 said:


> They can't be Fendi... they are leather, tall to the knee... almost a mustard color boot... those Fendi's heels are way too high & have a rubber cap on the toe & are mid-calf & wrong color...  you can click on the pic I added (above) or click on this link & then click on the pic to see an even bigger pic of the boots:
> http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html


 
No, they are Fendi, I have seen them before on NM, but they deleted them since they are last season's. I saw them in the exact color you posted.


----------



## BellaShoes

randr21 said:


> Any idea?



They are the ankle version of Boots I have! They are by Vicini, the parent company of Guisseppe Zanotti. There is a boutique on Via Della Spiga in Milan. Hubby bought them while we were in Milan on my Bday


----------



## randr21

BellaShoes said:


> They are the ankle version of Boots I have! They are by Vicini, the parent company of Guisseppe Zanotti. There is a boutique on Via Della Spiga in Milan. Hubby bought them while we were in Milan on my Bday


 
holy moly, thank you so much bella...i can now stop searching the internet w/o much success.

how cool is it that you actually have the same boot, albeit the knee high version? i've heard of vicini, but did a search, tho without any success of US stores or ecommerce sites selling these boots. i guess i'll just have to live vicariously through your pic and jessica alba's! 

seriously, that heel is so amazingly sexy. that's what drew me first to jessica's outfit, and then of course, the criss cross leather over suede. brilliant design.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *randr*, it was so random when i sam the phot oyou posted of Jessica, I thought 'OMG! Those are my boots!!' From what I know; they are only available in Italy at Vicini. The heel is actually a smooth material that blends into the criss cross strap giving it a seamless look. They had the shorter version too but hubby liked the tall boot


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Joke said:


> please id these, I'm in LOVE with them (click to enlarge)


 

very similar colors http://www.barneys.com/Cap-Toe-Mid-Boot/500897372,default,pd.html

Also in white http://www.barneys.com/Cap-Toe-Mid-Boot/500897388,default,pd.html

Brown http://www.barneys.com/Cap-Toe-Mid-Boot/500897252,default,pd.html


----------



## jenayb

Liv7 said:


> They can't be Fendi... they are leather, tall to the knee... almost a mustard color boot... those Fendi's heels are way too high & have a rubber cap on the toe & are mid-calf & wrong color...  you can click on the pic I added (above) or click on this link & then click on the pic to see an even bigger pic of the boots:
> http://www.singer22.com/mbb200kc.html


 
*mizsunshyne *was not responding to your post. She quoted a different member.

The boots you posted in the link above are NOT Fendi.


----------



## cosy13

This image is from thesatorialist.com
I love the shoes, they look warm- any idea what they are from, or something similar?
thanks so much!


----------



## Berge

can you ID the boots that Jessica Alba is wearing in this picture??


----------



## b64199

Anyone know who makes these shoes Jayma Mays is wearing?


----------



## .pursefiend.

I saw these on the Gilt sale for 7FAM - i doubt they are 7. Anyone know? I'm thinking Proenza Schouler


----------



## Ilgin

.pursefiend. said:


> I saw these on the Gilt sale for 7FAM - i doubt they are 7. Anyone know? I'm thinking Proenza Schouler


 
Yep. They'r Proenza Schouler.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ilgin said:


> Yep. They'r Proenza Schouler.


 
what season? do you know?


----------



## Ilgin

.pursefiend. said:


> what season? do you know?


 
S/S 2010 I guess ...


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ilgin said:


> S/S 2010 I guess ...


 

thanks!


----------



## Ilgin

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks!


 
You are very welcome!


----------



## sneezz

Any idea who makes these boots?  They look great on AT!  TIA.


----------



## HyPriestess.com

They come from the ASOS Spring 2011 Lookbook, but I'm not sure if ASOS makes these, or another designer. Please help if you know, I need atleast a pair!


----------



## BellaShoes

sneezz said:


> Any idea who makes these boots?  They look great on AT!  TIA.



They look like the Louboutin Cate boot....


----------



## BellaShoes

Berge said:


> can you ID the boots that Jessica Alba is wearing in this picture??



Do you have a better angle?


----------



## jen_sparro

HyPriestess.com said:


> They come from the ASOS Spring 2011 Lookbook, but I'm not sure if ASOS makes these, or another designer. Please help if you know, I need atleast a pair!



I wanted to know too, I love the blue/turquoise suede heels, I was thinking Pierre Hardy perhaps?


----------



## kdo

^Perhaps ASOS will tell you via Facebook.  They're pretty active on FB.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am with Jenn, they look to be Pierre Hardy


----------



## mochiblure

Can anyone please help ID the pair of boots in this pic? They looked like gray suede mid-calf/below-the-knee boots, with a fleece or shearling lining visible at the top, and a lovely chunky sole.


----------



## pongpongchik

Anyone know who makes these shoes?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UaLWp72ni...Wih9r_Qk_Y/s1600/maggie-gyllenhaal-feet-5.jpg


----------



## rednose

*sneezz
*
Those boots look like they could be Balenciaga.  

http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/1421/


----------



## BellaShoes

b64199 said:


> Anyone know who makes these shoes Jayma Mays is wearing?








Finally, I thought they were Brian Atwood!


----------



## ShoeGazerSugar

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/02/5/503/5032774/3ee5592ec6d72d6c_zipper-boots.preview.jpg

Can anyone tell me who makes these? New/old?
Thanks -


----------



## sneezz

BellaShoes said:


> They look like the Louboutin Cate boot....


 
Hmm I don't see evidence of a red sole though.



rednose said:


> *sneezz*
> 
> Those boots look like they could be Balenciaga.
> 
> http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/1421/


 
Those look like it, thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

^its CL's Cate indeed. had been on the research too... behold, the red soles here: http://www.starstyleinc.com/leaving...-vancouver-december-05-2010-sp60277-full.html

(the fit looks so perfect!)


----------



## BellaShoes

sneezz said:


> Hmm I don't see evidence of a red sole though.
> Those look like it, thanks!



I am certain they are... I have them


----------



## nillacobain

Can you help me IDing these blue Manolos? 








Thank you in advance!


----------



## IrisCole

nillacobain said:


> Can you help me IDing these blue Manolos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Here you go: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0NYZ


----------



## nillacobain

IrisCole said:


> Here you go: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X0NYZ


 

Thank you.


----------



## theringmaster1

Hello. I know these are Jimmy Choo's but I have no idea what they are called. I would love to buy a pair but I can't because I don't know their name or what season they are from....many thanks to anyone who can ID them!

http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b471/theringmaster11/jimmy5.jpg

http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b471/theringmaster11/jimmy7.jpg


----------



## ShoeGazerSugar

ShoeGazerSugar said:


> http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/02/5/503/5032774/3ee5592ec6d72d6c_zipper-boots.preview.jpg
> 
> Can anyone tell me who makes these? New/old?
> Thanks -



No help on these boots???

Thanks -


----------



## ShoeGazerSugar

Also these Gucci pumps - I know they are Gucci - but I can't find them anywhere on line.  Any ideas?

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011...9f0c3b8b0fe6501_black-gucci-heels.preview.jpg


----------



## IrisCole

ShoeGazerSugar said:


> No help on these boots???
> 
> Thanks -



When you go to the site ( http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/02/5/503/5032774/3ee5592ec6d72d6c_zipper-boots.jpg ) and zoom in quite close, you can see a little metal label plate on the bottom of the shoe.  I don't know who does this, but maybe someone else will recognize it.


----------



## ShoeGazerSugar

IrisCole said:


> When you go to the site ( http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/01/02/5/503/5032774/3ee5592ec6d72d6c_zipper-boots.jpg ) and zoom in quite close, you can see a little metal label plate on the bottom of the shoe.  I don't know who does this, but maybe someone else will recognize it.



Thanks - I will check that out.


----------



## michellejy

Any idea on these?


----------



## chrisjones

Can anyone identify the shoes the girl is wearing in this picture or who makes them?  The photo appeared on The Sartorialist last summer.  I asked a shopper at Saks, but had no luck, and I've hit a dead end searching online.  Any info would be very helpful -- as far as style or fabric if you can identify it.

I'm sort of a dunce when it comes to this stuff, but they would make a fantastic valentines gift if I can find them. (Originally it was to be a christmas gift -- that's how long I've been searching!)

thesartorialist.com/photos/72010AndiJordan_8047Web.jpg


----------



## troipattes

chrisjones said:


> Can anyone identify the shoes the girl is wearing in this picture or who makes them?  The photo appeared on The Sartorialist last summer.  I asked a shopper at Saks, but had no luck, and I've hit a dead end searching online.  Any info would be very helpful -- as far as style or fabric if you can identify it.
> 
> I'm sort of a dunce when it comes to this stuff, but they would make a fantastic valentines gift if I can find them. (Originally it was to be a christmas gift -- that's how long I've been searching!)
> 
> thesartorialist.com/photos/72010AndiJordan_8047Web.jpg



I think they are Gucci "Kotao" wedges. Summer 2009 or 2008. Hard to find nowadays...


----------



## cat315

Can anyone ID these pumps for me? Thanks!


----------



## michellejy

^ Those look a lot like Brian Atwood "Power"

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/lets-chat-about-brian-atwoods-amazing-shoes-631174-67.html#post17582776


----------



## cmataka

would love some help identifying these.  they're from the intermix ad campaign, but sadly, i don't believe they are offered on the site.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
The pair on the right are Camilla Skovgaard.
They come in a few different colours.

http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=C&c=Shoes&product=CSKO-WZ17


----------



## dallas

^ Whoops, too slow.


----------



## Duchess Malfoy

michellejy said:


> Any idea on these?


Hello! Those are the Miu Miu Corset Sandals from the Spring 2011 Collection. 
They have them listed as a Buckled D'orsay and in a tricolor version at Bergdorf's. 

Check out the site at the link: 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod63160037


----------



## Duchess Malfoy

theringmaster1 said:


> Hello. I know these are Jimmy Choo's but I have no idea what they are called. I would love to buy a pair but I can't because I don't know their name or what season they are from....many thanks to anyone who can ID them!
> 
> http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b471/theringmaster11/jimmy5.jpg
> 
> http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b471/theringmaster11/jimmy7.jpg




Hello. Those shoes are actually by Cesare Paciotti. They were featured in the Spring 2010 ad campaign. I don't know what they are called. 

You can see the ad here: http://www.shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/cesare-paciotti-homotography-3.jpg


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Any idea on these?



*MiuMiu*...


----------



## BellaShoes

cat315 said:


> Can anyone ID these pumps for me? Thanks!




*Michelle* is right! Brian Atwood POWERS!!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> *MiuMiu*...



Thanks.


----------



## michellejy

Duchess Malfoy said:


> Hello! Those are the Miu Miu Corset Sandals from the Spring 2011 Collection.
> They have them listed as a Buckled D'orsay and in a tricolor version at Bergdorf's.
> 
> Check out the site at the link:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod63160037



Thanks. Somehow I missed your reply.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Thanks.


----------



## phoenix6

I love these pumps that Tory Burch is wearing but can't find them anywhere. Can anyone help ID?

Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
These look like Dries Van Noten pumps from a few seasons ago - 2008 maybe?


----------



## Duchess Malfoy

michellejy said:


> Thanks. Somehow I missed your reply.



You're welcome!


----------



## breeinthesky

Can someone ID these?
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lflyorTb6Z1qcumswo1_500.jpg


----------



## poppers986

Looks like te inside says carvela. I have a similar pair by Bloch and I've also seen something like that on the duo boots website


----------



## troipattes

Brand looks to be "Carvela", model is "abrupt1"

Look here : http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/192954-carvela-abrupt1


----------



## Fenix

Does anyone know what season these are from? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oes&rt=nc&si=iSrj%2FwiBi283ERT1pVNqiBzwFJs%3D


----------



## breeinthesky

troipattes said:


> Brand looks to be "Carvela", model is "abrupt1"
> 
> Look here : http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/192954-carvela-abrupt1



The bow is drastically different.

On these too:
http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/199620-carvela-glee
Maybe they don't make the style anymore.
Thank you guys!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Fenix said:


> Does anyone know what season these are from? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oes&rt=nc&si=iSrj%2FwiBi283ERT1pVNqiBzwFJs%3D


 
Link doesn't work.


----------



## Fenix

Sorry, Ebay screwed up and deleted that listing. Here's another listing of the same style: http://cgi.ebay.com/595-NEW-Christi...02164?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3364f97534

I've looked, but still can't find which season they're from.


----------



## mizsunshyne

breeinthesky said:


> The bow is drastically different.
> 
> Maybe they don't make the style anymore.
> Thank you guys!



I believe they are one and the same.  I think in the photo you provided they just made the bow prettier because they wanted it to look nice.


----------



## SisiEko

Can anyone identify , pls?


----------



## wateva

hello

please help to ID these shoes

thank you!!!


----------



## IrisCole

Does anyone know who makes these boots, from a post on The Sartorialist? I love the buckle detail!!


----------



## teddydoggie

Hi,
I was at a client's house today and her maid was carrying the most gorgeous pair of boots that she then tossed into the closet - 

I just got a peek, but they looked to be at least knee high, black leather, with a beautiful brass zipper from the very toe all the way up the front of the boot. Does anyone recognize this description?

I didn't even see the heel - but I didn't get a sense that it was huge. Also, the feeling of them was simple and sleek.

Thanks!
Teddydoggie
NYC


----------



## BellaShoes

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> These look like Dries Van Noten pumps from a few seasons ago - 2008 maybe?



Yep, they definitely are Dries...


----------



## shimmi

Can anyone help me identify these cutout lace-ups? I've been looking for  these since last year. Can't find them ANYWHERE, although many similar  versions out there... You would be my hero!


----------



## mlle chance

IrisCole said:


> Does anyone know who makes these boots, from a post on The Sartorialist? I love the buckle detail!!



I think these look like Duo Boots - ELM over the knee boots that came out in the fall of 2010. I don't see them on the website anymore. Here's a google image of them.  Duo is based in the UK where Scott was that day - not that it means much in this day and age of global overnight shipping.

http://www.shoewawa.com/2010/09/elm_over_the_kn.html

Duo boots http://www.duoboots.com/

ETA another shothttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nC3pdAOSBog/THgvhE5BjPI/AAAAAAAAIL4/Vyzxv4scMZA/s400/The+Short.jpg

scroll down a bit:
http://www.thestylepa.com/2010/08/shoes-boots-that-look-business-and-fit.html


----------



## jeshika

Anyone know where these shoes are from? who makes them? TIA!


----------



## dallas

jeshika said:


> Anyone know where these shoes are from? who makes them? TIA!



They look like Kate Spade, called "Charm."


----------



## IrisCole

mlle chance said:


> I think these look like Duo Boots - ELM over the knee boots that came out in the fall of 2010. I don't see them on the website anymore. Here's a google image of them.  Duo is based in the UK where Scott was that day - not that it means much in this day and age of global overnight shipping.
> 
> http://www.shoewawa.com/2010/09/elm_over_the_kn.html
> 
> Duo boots http://www.duoboots.com/
> 
> ETA another shothttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nC3pdAOSBog/THgvhE5BjPI/AAAAAAAAIL4/Vyzxv4scMZA/s400/The+Short.jpg
> 
> scroll down a bit:
> http://www.thestylepa.com/2010/08/shoes-boots-that-look-business-and-fit.html



Thank you!!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you ID these Miu Mius?

(credit: web)


----------



## Ilgin

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can you ID these Miu Mius?
> 
> (credit: web)


 
peep-toe bow spectator pumps, FW 10/11


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you. Do you know their retail price? TIA


----------



## Ilgin

^ $650

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod102910039&parentId=cat980731


----------



## nillacobain

Ilgin said:


> ^ $650
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod102910039&parentId=cat980731


 

Thank you!


----------



## michellejy

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can you ID these Miu Mius?
> 
> (credit: web)



I love these! I have the burgundy and nude Mary Jane version of them.


----------



## Stilettolover

anyone know these?
http://plixi.com/photos/original/83056277


----------



## dallas

Stilettolover said:


> anyone know these?
> http://plixi.com/photos/original/83056277



These are Carvela Gallant Muticolour platform sandals.

http://www.asos.com/Prod/pgeproduct...84DHJLQkR4-IaWz2wGSkSkjZH2.OLd0UA&r=1&mk=VOID


----------



## jeNYC

I'm so in love with these.  Can someone please help me ID them and where I can buy them?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## aash9

Hey everyone, 

I've been trying to find these shoes that I saw in an ad for DSW in the april 2011 edition of people style watch (Lauren Conrad is on the cover). I can't find a picture of them but i was wondering if anyone has seen the ad and knows where i can find the shoes. They are nude peep toe pumps with a white bottom and red on the toe part. I've looked at dsw.com and I didn't see them.  Thanks so much for any information!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Do you have a photo aash?


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> Anyone know where these shoes are from? who makes them? TIA!



Kate Spade Charm
http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/...088&parentId=cat14750748&itemId=prod112830088


----------



## aash9

No I have been looking everywhere for a picture of the ad but I can't find it on the internet


----------



## attytudesh

Please help! Who designed these shoes? And where can I find them?? They resemble the Aldo "Carthon" but I figured aldo just made an affordable version. Please help if you can! TIA

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_li60tf3UlI1qfly3po1_500.jpg


----------



## shopaholics

Can someone please identify these Brian Atwood's for me and tell me what store they were sold in?


----------



## Straight-Laced

shopaholics said:


> Can someone please identify these Brian Atwood's for me and tell me what store they were sold in?





These were sold exclusively at Matches UK in 2009.
Sorry I don't remember what they were called.


----------



## BellaShoes

*shopaholics*; They are actually on sale at Matches now for $434 USD http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-atwood-BRI-V-NAKATA-PITONE-shoes-GREEN/19818


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

I saw these espadrilles on the piperlime website (the 1st pair on the left) and I cant seem to find them on their website. Any help is appreciated


----------



## attytudesh

I'm a newbie here..but I would be forever grateful if you can help me identify the red bandage heels in the background 

http://i54.tinypic.com/4j4boz.png


----------



## dallas

attytudesh said:


> I'm a newbie here..but I would be forever grateful if you can help me identify the red bandage heels in the background
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/4j4boz.png




Here you go: 
http://www.endless.com/dp/B003VTKRF...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B003VTKRFA

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## flawlessbackfli

hi guys! i posted this in the burberry forum but thought i might as well post it here too... i don't know if this goes in this thread but does anyone know what season or the name of these shoes are? thanks!!


----------



## BellaShoes

fiveTiMESaugust said:


> I saw these espadrilles on the piperlime website (the 1st pair on the left) and I cant seem to find them on their website. Any help is appreciated



Similar to the *Vince Camuto Edda* but I will keep looking.....

http://www.zappos.com/product/7758645/color/1909


----------



## msshroomies

http://www.flickr.com/photos/60995550@N06/5556611704/#/

I found these on tumblr a couple days ago, but couldn't find out where they were from for the life of me, sorry it's a link, i don't know why but when i tried to upload it as an image it wouldn't show up! 

anyway, if someone knows who made them or even the name of them I'd really appreciate it, I NEED these in my life, hahaha


----------



## Elizabethd1012

The logo at the bottom looks like the LAMB logo but I'm not sure.


----------



## _Danielle_

msshroomies said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/60995550@N06/5556611704/#/
> 
> I found these on tumblr a couple days ago, but couldn't find out where they were from for the life of me, sorry it's a link, i don't know why but when i tried to upload it as an image it wouldn't show up!
> 
> anyway, if someone knows who made them or even the name of them I'd really appreciate it, I NEED these in my life, hahaha



Prada ankle strap  peep toes booties was ($850)


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

BellaShoes said:


> Similar to the *Vince Camuto Edda* but I will keep looking.....
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/product/7758645/color/1909


 
I actually finally found them on piperlime, they are Seven For All Man Kind, Jules. Thanks for the help.

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=853965012&userSearchText=853965&searchCID=4016


----------



## clothingguru

can Someone ID Blakes Shoes and OR DRESS please! TIA!


----------



## nichole79

I think I posted this under "celebrity, can you id?" mistakenly.

These shoes were used in several product shots on gap.com.  First, I  looked at every shoe  (I think) on Piperlime and  no luck.  So I called the gap and was told that more than likely it was  the shoes the model wore in that day.  So now I am at a loss.  No idea  where to start and I don't know if they are $30 shoes or $300 shoes but  they are exactly what I need for a dress.  Any help or suggestions would  be appreciated.  I've witnessed you ladies do some pretty amazing stuff  so I thought it was worth a try.
Thanks!
Nichole


----------



## katdhoneybee

nichole79 said:


> I think I posted this under "celebrity, can you id?" mistakenly.
> 
> These shoes were used in several product shots on gap.com.  First, I  looked at every shoe  (I think) on Piperlime and  no luck.  So I called the gap and was told that more than likely it was  the shoes the model wore in that day.  So now I am at a loss.  No idea  where to start and I don't know if they are $30 shoes or $300 shoes but  they are exactly what I need for a dress.  Any help or suggestions would  be appreciated.  I've witnessed you ladies do some pretty amazing stuff  so I thought it was worth a try.
> Thanks!
> Nichole



I can't ID, but I found a similar style by Manolo on the 'bay when I was searching: http://cgi.ebay.com/Manolo-Blahnik-...65131?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b0fd6cab


----------



## closethoarder

Hi, can anyone identify the fur boots on the left in the picture below? Or do you know where I can get some similar ones?

http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums...ator-shearling-low-platform-boots-gallery.jpg

Cheers


----------



## dallas

closethoarder said:


> Hi, can anyone identify the fur boots on the left in the picture below? Or do you know where I can get some similar ones?
> 
> http://i1192.photobucket.com/albums...ator-shearling-low-platform-boots-gallery.jpg
> 
> Cheers




Might be these:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod107440462&parentId=


----------



## Clooky001

Hi can someone help me with these please. I'm guessing the ysl but wanna double check and would be grateful for style name if poss as I need these in my life! Heh heh


----------



## amandakohl

Hello everyone! I was hoping that somebody would know who makes these wedges that are on the home page of the ebay site.  I looked throughout the pages they sent me to but could not find the exact ones.  Please Help!! TIA

rtm.ebaystatic.com/0/RTMS/Image/MERC-Fashion_SpringUp-Q111-520x301.jpg


----------



## amandakohl

http://rtm.ebaystatic.com/0/RTMS/Image/MERC-Fashion_SpringUp-Q111-520x301.jpg


----------



## kdo

Those are by Ash.  On sale at Endless.

http://www.endless.com/dp/B0032JS2I...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B0032JS2I8




amandakohl said:


> Hello everyone! I was hoping that somebody would know who makes these wedges that are on the home page of the ebay site. I looked throughout the pages they sent me to but could not find the exact ones. Please Help!! TIA
> 
> rtm.ebaystatic.com/0/RTMS/Image/MERC-Fashion_SpringUp-Q111-520x301.jpg


----------



## dallas

Clooky001 said:


> Hi can someone help me with these please. I'm guessing the ysl but wanna double check and would be grateful for style name if poss as I need these in my life! Heh heh




Here you go:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...dal/3159660?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## Clooky001

dallas said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...dal/3159660?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0



Thx Hun.. I'll be dropping into the ysl bond str tomo, lets hope they stock them


----------



## amandakohl

Thanks so much Kdo!!!


----------



## dallas

Clooky001 said:


> Thx Hun.. I'll be dropping into the ysl bond str tomo, lets hope they stock them



You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## kdo

Any luck...anyone with some tips?  I need these! 



nichole79 said:


> I think I posted this under "celebrity, can you id?" mistakenly.
> 
> These shoes were used in several product shots on gap.com. First, I looked at every shoe (I think) on Piperlime and no luck. So I called the gap and was told that more than likely it was the shoes the model wore in that day. So now I am at a loss. No idea where to start and I don't know if they are $30 shoes or $300 shoes but they are exactly what I need for a dress. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. I've witnessed you ladies do some pretty amazing stuff so I thought it was worth a try.
> Thanks!
> Nichole


----------



## chrisjones

Can you ID these shoes? Saw them in a neiman marcus promo email this morning, but I can't find them at neimanmarcus.com.

f.neimanmarcusemail.com/i/46/32760565/04_01_11_Fine_Apparel_02.jpg


----------



## kdo

can you post a pic or link?



chrisjones said:


> Can you ID these shoes? Saw them in a neiman marcus promo email this morning, but I can't find them at neimanmarcus.com.
> 
> f.neimanmarcusemail.com/i/46/32760565/04_01_11_Fine_Apparel_02.jpg


----------



## chrisjones

kdo said:


> can you post a pic or link?



Yes, sorry, I'm not sure why it won't allow me to post a picture.  The neiman marcus link above will take you there if you copy/paste.  But let me try again.  Can any one ID these below?  Like I said, it's from a neiman marcus promo from last week.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
They look like Erdem Spring 2011

http://the-tailoress.blogspot.com/2010/09/best-of-erdem-springsummer-2011-shoes.html


----------



## nillacobain

Can anyone ID these shoes? They're by Moschino (cheap&chic)

(pic credit: ebay seller sirol76)

Thank you!


----------



## dr.ummer

Hello everyone!
Can you please help me identify this shoes/boots?
A simillar model/brand would be great too! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## airgnas

can anyone ID this pair of shoes? I've contacted the jean company but they won't disclose the brand...


----------



## dallas

airgnas said:


> can anyone ID this pair of shoes? I've contacted the jean company but they won't disclose the brand...



It's a bit difficult to tell from the pictures, but they look similar to Christian Louboutin Tres Francaise.


----------



## addicted

Can someone help me?  These are on some models on Gilt.  I've tried to ask them, but they don't style the models and they have no idea.  Anything similar would be great as well!  I've tried to google 3 strap platform sandals, but no luck!


----------



## chrisjones

Can anyone ID these Christian Louboutin's?  The picture was tweeted by model Crissy Teigen.  She didn't say anything other than that they were CLs and that it's for a recent shoot at the Atlantis in the Bahamas.

http://yfrog.com/h7krnfyj


----------



## sunglow

^^^
CL Praia


----------



## dallas

addicted said:


> Can someone help me?  These are on some models on Gilt.  I've tried to ask them, but they don't style the models and they have no idea.  Anything similar would be great as well!  I've tried to google 3 strap platform sandals, but no luck!



Could be these: 
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_298585053


----------



## addicted

dallas said:


> Could be these:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_298585053


 
You are really good!  I believe those are it.  But OMG $600??  I don't know if I could swing that...


----------



## CivicGirl

nillacobain said:


> Can anyone ID these shoes? They're by Moschino (cheap&chic)
> 
> (pic credit: ebay seller sirol76)
> 
> Thank you!



They're the ruffle pump:
http://theshoegoddess.com/2008/12/moschino-cheap-and-chic-ruffle-pump.html

http://www.amazon.com/Moschino-Cheap-Chic-Womens-Peep-Toe/dp/B001EPPV0E


----------



## nillacobain

CivicGirl said:


> They're the ruffle pump:
> http://theshoegoddess.com/2008/12/moschino-cheap-and-chic-ruffle-pump.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Moschino-Cheap-Chic-Womens-Peep-Toe/dp/B001EPPV0E


 

Thank you.


----------



## dallas

addicted said:


> You are really good!  I believe those are it.  But OMG $600??  I don't know if I could swing that...



I don't know your size, but:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laur...34275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e62ca26e3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yves-Saint-Laurent-Tribute-Straps-Shoes-Sandals-39-5-/380330815258?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588d7baf1a


----------



## saira1214

Can anyone ID these sandals of Caroline Blomst

http://web001.whowhatwear.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/CaolineBlomstLookoftheDay2.jpg

I think they are Chloe, but I'm not sure. If they are, does anyone know the style name or model number if there is one? TIA!


----------



## dallas

saira1214 said:


> Can anyone ID these sandals of Caroline Blomst
> 
> http://web001.whowhatwear.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/CaolineBlomstLookoftheDay2.jpg
> 
> I think they are Chloe, but I'm not sure. If they are, does anyone know the style name or model number if there is one? TIA!



Saks may be able to help you.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446247896&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492713491&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1260828664598&ev19=1:53&site_refer=AFF001&siteID=mH0jcSTu4.0-.SgYPIb6ZUoxfuqr1EVCJw&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=221103&LSsid=mH0jcSTu4*0


----------



## laurenam

Can anyone ID the shoes on this model? I thought they might be BCBGeneration since the dress is, but I cannot locate them.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=555537&PARTNER_ID=EMAIL1&BANNER_ID=i103


----------



## saira1214

dallas said:


> Saks may be able to help you.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=221103&LSsid=mH0jcSTu4*0


 
Thank you!


----------



## dallas

You're welcome *saira1214.*



laurenam said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes on this model? I thought they might be BCBGeneration since the dress is, but I cannot locate them.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=555537&PARTNER_ID=EMAIL1&BANNER_ID=i103




http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=51337&CID=cj_2178999


----------



## laurenam

Thank you Dallas!!



dallas said:


> You're welcome *saira1214.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=51337&CID=cj_2178999


----------



## victorialee13

Hi,
Can someone please ID these beauties? Thanks!

http://jakandjil.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/beefray.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

I saw these in a Ross commerical (took the photo from my tv) and I am wondering who makes them:





I thought they might be the Guess Dolly2, but it doesn't seem quite the same and I didn't see the Dolly2 come in this print.  TIA!


----------



## dallas

laureenthemean said:


> I saw these in a Ross commerical (took the photo from my tv) and I am wondering who makes them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they might be the Guess Dolly2, but it doesn't seem quite the same and I didn't see the Dolly2 come in this print.  TIA!



Here you go:

http://www.lulus.com/products/bamboo-besexy-03-white-fabric-floral-side-tie-wedge-sandals/36527.html

So pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

dallas said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.lulus.com/products/bamboo-besexy-03-white-fabric-floral-side-tie-wedge-sandals/36527.html
> 
> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Chibieri

So saw these Coach sandals on a style blog I was browsing (What I Wore), but can't find the name for the style. Hoping that some wonderful aficionado could ID them for me. Apparently they're last season's style but I'm hoping I can find them online somewhere if I can get the name (or in the outlet).

http://whatiwore.tumblr.com/post/4929848987/what-i-wore-easter-sunday

TIA!!


----------



## Chibieri

Chibieri said:


> So saw these Coach sandals on a style blog I was browsing (What I Wore), but can't find the name for the style. Hoping that some wonderful aficionado could ID them for me. Apparently they're last season's style but I'm hoping I can find them online somewhere if I can get the name (or in the outlet).
> 
> http://whatiwore.tumblr.com/post/4929848987/what-i-wore-easter-sunday
> 
> TIA!!



Never mind all. After some digging I managed to find out it's the Karolina! Yay. Unfortunately, there is no place online that is still selling them. Sadness.


----------



## mizsunshyne

laureenthemean said:


> I saw these in a Ross commerical (took the photo from my tv) and I am wondering who makes them:
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/_G0AJ39LlkKg/TbNoEiBzrrI/AAAAAAAAAXw/NCmq-70a8A8/s640/IMG_1678.JPG
> I thought they might be the Guess Dolly2, but it doesn't seem quite the same and I didn't see the Dolly2 come in this print.  TIA!





dallas said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.lulus.com/products/bamboo-besexy-03-white-fabric-floral-side-tie-wedge-sandals/36527.html
> 
> So pretty!



Those actual shoes are made by Dollhouse. Found a couple pairs last night shopping around.


----------



## frws

Can you id the shoes she wears?? 
thanks
sophiemaestyle.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/diane-kruger-cfda2-530x726.jpg


----------



## IrisCole

frws said:


> Can you id the shoes she wears??
> thanks
> sophiemaestyle.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/diane-kruger-cfda2-530x726.jpg



Chanel


----------



## chynaxdawl

help please! what designer and style is this shoe that audrina partridge is wearing to the wendy williams show?
http://www.thevoguediaries.com/2011/05/audrina-patridge-at-wendy-williams-show.html

tia!


----------



## dallas

chynaxdawl said:


> help please! what designer and style is this shoe that audrina partridge is wearing to the wendy williams show?
> http://www.thevoguediaries.com/2011/05/audrina-patridge-at-wendy-williams-show.html
> 
> tia!



They look like Christian Louboutin "Engin".

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60491


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ thanks! i thought they were flats!


----------



## anette82

I get these in an ad on my facebook all the time, can anyone ID them?

http://creative.ak.fbcdn.net/v41818/flyers/66/40/13031688791631708539_1_e9930257.jpg


----------



## Ilgin

anette82 said:


> I get these in an ad on my facebook all the time, can anyone ID them?
> 
> http://creative.ak.fbcdn.net/v41818/flyers/66/40/13031688791631708539_1_e9930257.jpg


 
These are Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.


----------



## anette82

Ilgin said:


> These are Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.
> 
> View attachment 1405613


Thanks!


----------



## trendtherapy

Please help id these espadrille wedges that look like the have studs/grommets on the front. They were on the model on macys.com for american rag shorts. http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=534332&CategoryID=17056&LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## anotheremptysky

sorry if this pic has already been posted, but a friend and I are dying to know who makes these:






thanks so much


----------



## twochubbycheeks

one of my fb friends had this on her profile pic before.. I'm dying to know who makes these.  TIA!!!


----------



## dallas

twochubbycheeks said:


> one of my fb friends had this on her profile pic before.. I'm dying to know who makes these.  TIA!!!



HTH:

http://galadarling.com/article/birthday-girl-pink-leopard-print-platform-mary-janes


----------



## twochubbycheeks

dallas said:


> HTH:
> 
> http://galadarling.com/article/birthday-girl-pink-leopard-print-platform-mary-janes



OMG!!! Thank you, dallas!!!


----------



## ysl1983

Please help me identify the brand of these shoes!  I'd like to wear them for my wedding.  Thanks!


----------



## ysl1983

oops...didn't attach right last time.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Jessica Alba was wearing these boots. I must have them! Can anyone identify them?


----------



## lanvin

can anyone id the brown shoes (first girl)? tia


----------



## dallas

lanvin said:


> can anyone id the brown shoes (first girl)? tia



HTH:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod130430002&parentId=cat13030734


----------



## lanvin

thank you so much! I didn't realise Ralph Lauren shoes were that expensive. I hope there is a similar pair somewhere


----------



## ninja_please

cdn02.cdn.gofugyourself.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/jessicasimpson_113201543-419x531.jpg

Does anybody know who make this?


----------



## Ilgin

ninja_please said:


> cdn02.cdn.gofugyourself.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/jessicasimpson_113201543-419x531.jpg
> 
> Does anybody know who make this?


 
Giuseppe Zanotti 
http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...ection/La-Rocque-wedges_783-10004-1915100759/


----------



## ninja_please

Ilgin said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...ection/La-Rocque-wedges_783-10004-1915100759/



I love you and thanks!


----------



## liberty05

Does anyone know where these lovely shoes, as worn by Delphine Chaneac, are from?


----------



## megamyron

http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/Pirun_Uawithya/?action=view&current=DSC00076.jpg
http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums...un_Uawithya/?action=view&current=IMG_5027.jpg

who knows the name of these shoes.please help.
thanks


----------



## liberty05

megamyron said:


> http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/Pirun_Uawithya/?action=view&current=DSC00076.jpg
> http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/Pirun_Uawithya/?action=view&current=DSC00076.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1188.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fz413%2FPirun_Uawithya%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_5027.jpg
> 
> who knows the name of these shoes.please help.
> thanks


Jimmy choo


----------



## twochubbycheeks

does anyone know who makes these?


----------



## Ania

twochubbycheeks said:


> does anyone know who makes these?



I might be wrong because the picture is pretty small and blurry but they look somewhat like these...


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Ania said:


> I might be wrong because the picture is pretty small and blurry but they look somewhat like these...



oooh they look similar.  thanks for the link!


----------



## Ania

^ You're welcome!


----------



## .pursefiend.

thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I believe those are from Zara (or some very similar)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:76&biw=1419&bih=694


----------



## terebina786

Maybe I should have posted these here LOL

Does anyone know who makes these wedges?





My first thought was Jimmy Choo but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ I believe those are from Zara (or some very similar)
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:76&biw=1419&bih=694


 

thanks love bug!


----------



## attytudesh

Please help! I stumbled across this photo on tumblr. If you could identify the yellow mustard heels and the pink pumps I would be forever grateful!!

http://i51.tinypic.com/24vjjpe.jpg


----------



## mizsunshyne

terebina786 said:


> Maybe I should have posted these here LOL
> 
> Does anyone know who makes these wedges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was Jimmy Choo but I'm not sure anymore.



I think these are Louboutin Jean Paul wedges. She wore these on the opening night of "Valentine's Day".


----------



## mizsunshyne

lorihmatthews said:


> Jessica Alba was wearing these boots. I must have them! Can anyone identify them?



Giuseppe Zanotti

http://www.styleguru.com/entry/jessica-alba-s-studded-booties-hit-or-miss/


----------



## flygirl_k

Can anyone please ID these white wedges that Pippa wears all the time?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3ZoiYisHr...mefNN4A/s1600/pippa+middleton+style.jpg14.jpg


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Most likely L.K Bennett.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

@terebina786 --> Christian Louboutin.


----------



## flygirl_k

Michelleka2 said:


> Most likely L.K Bennett.



That was my first guess, too, but either they stopped making them or haven't started making them available for the public yet!


----------



## moshi_moshi

terebina786 said:


> Maybe I should have posted these here LOL
> 
> Does anyone know who makes these wedges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was Jimmy Choo but I'm not sure anymore.


 
looks like the christian louboutin jean paul wedge

don't know what size you're looking for but here's a pair on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...78636?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bbb139ec


----------



## emunkoth

i know they're balenciaga, but any idea what season/what the style is called?

http://jakandjil.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/balenciagapump.jpg


----------



## gmo

attytudesh said:


> Please help! I stumbled across this photo on tumblr. If you could identify the yellow mustard heels and the pink pumps I would be forever grateful!!
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/24vjjpe.jpg



Pretty sure those yellow ones are Jessica Simpson, though I can't seem to locate them online. No idea about the pink pumps, sorry!


----------



## dallas

attytudesh said:


> Please help! I stumbled across this photo on tumblr. If you could identify the yellow mustard heels and the *pink pumps* I would be forever grateful!!
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/24vjjpe.jpg



These?

http://www.polyvore.com/office_bedroom_antics_black_suede/thing?id=29960945


----------



## dallas

emunkoth said:


> i know they're balenciaga, but any idea what season/what the style is called?
> 
> http://jakandjil.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/balenciagapump.jpg



I believe they are from Spring 2007 but I don't know the style name.


----------



## inverved

Worn by Aria on _Pretty Little Liars_.


----------



## bagdoll

Can anybody identify these shoes ..

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1439241&stc=1&d=1309547655


----------



## mizsunshyne

no_1_diva said:


> Worn by Aria on _Pretty Little Liars_.



This isn't it but it's the closest thing I found.
http://www.shoemetro.com/p-143375-m..._campaign=cj_affiliate_sale&utm_term=10744301


----------



## mizsunshyne

bagdoll said:


> Can anybody identify these shoes ..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1439241&stc=1&d=1309547655



Not the same shoe either much similar by Paprika.
http://www.mydivascloset.com/5stshwi0frpl.html


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi all,

Does anyone know who makes these wedges?  

http://altamiranyc.blogspot.com/2011/05/yulia-terentyeva-russia-jacket.html


----------



## mizsunshyne

bagdoll said:


> Can anybody identify these shoes ..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1439241&stc=1&d=1309547655



G by Guess makes a similar pair I think.

http://i.plumwillow.com/i-3205948-100

I forgot the name of the shoe but I stumbled upon a few pairs at my local Ross last night.


----------



## bagdoll

mizsunshyne said:


> G by Guess makes a similar pair I think.
> 
> http://i.plumwillow.com/i-3205948-100
> 
> I forgot the name of the shoe but I stumbled upon a few pairs at my local Ross last night.



:urock:  I googled them and the name is  Daxton sandal ... I'm searching for the pink in 7 or 7.5 M ... I may have to stalk ebay to find them though..  but I'm so happy that you found them for me...  I spent so much time searching the internet for them..    Thanks so much!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i found these on a blog but they do not list the designer. HELP! Thanks


----------



## mizsunshyne

.pursefiend. said:


> i found these on a blog but they do not list the designer. HELP! Thanks



I think these are Lanvin.
http://www.starstyleinc.com/lanvin-...es-with-elastic-ankle-strap-sp51667-full.html


bagdoll said:


> :urock:  I googled them and the name is  Daxton sandal ... I'm searching for the pink in 7 or 7.5 M ... I may have to stalk ebay to find them though..  but I'm so happy that you found them for me...  I spent so much time searching the internet for them..    Thanks so much!



NP, BD.


----------



## .pursefiend.

mizsunshyne said:


> I think these are Lanvin.
> http://www.starstyleinc.com/lanvin-...es-with-elastic-ankle-strap-sp51667-full.html
> 
> 
> NP, BD.


 
you are amazing!


----------



## mizsunshyne

tinydancer3145 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know who makes these wedges?
> 
> http://altamiranyc.blogspot.com/2011/05/yulia-terentyeva-russia-jacket.html



Marni double platform sandals
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Mi4rM8Q6U.../MARNI+Double+platform+peep-toe+sandals+1.jpg
http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2010/09/23/yulia-terentieva---london-fashion-week


----------



## mizsunshyne

.pursefiend. said:


> you are amazing!



Why thank you!


----------



## kstarrr

hello, hello!
can anyone maybe maybe ID these shoes? 
i've seen them on two people (not celebs) and have searched high and low for them on the internet to no avail...*le sigh*


----------



## sarasmith3269

Help please!  I am searching for a style name on a pair of sandals.  Here is what I know about them:

They are flat thong sandals with a strap around the back.  They are multicolored with lots of chains and flowers and decorations on the thong part, the wearer told me they were nine west and she got them at the outlet.

I have been scouring the internet and I just cant seem to find them anywhere!

Please help!


----------



## kbella86

no_1_diva said:


> Worn by Aria on _Pretty Little Liars_.



These are Margiela


----------



## Tracis30

I love, love, love the red pants that The Limited just came out with. But I want the shoes on the model too, or I don't want the pants. I've emailed The Limited and asked who the designer is of the shoes, but have not recieved a reply. Has anyone seen these shoes? I'd love you forever if you could tell me where to get them!!! TIA


----------



## metalheavy

Zara


----------



## mizsunshyne

kstarrr said:


> hello, hello!
> can anyone maybe maybe ID these shoes?
> i've seen them on two people (not celebs) and have searched high and low for them on the internet to no avail...*le sigh*



The photo is really small. Can you somehow get a bigger pic?


----------



## mizsunshyne

sarasmith3269 said:


> Help please!  I am searching for a style name on a pair of sandals.  Here is what I know about them:
> 
> They are flat thong sandals with a strap around the back.  They are multicolored with lots of chains and flowers and decorations on the thong part, the wearer told me they were nine west and she got them at the outlet.
> 
> I have been scouring the internet and I just cant seem to find them anywhere!
> 
> Please help!



Do they look something like this? http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons1/559/5599740/42_2009/e2/IMG_1041-1.jpg


----------



## eldebrang

Can anyone tell me who makes these?

 I thought they were CLs but they are not!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

mizsunshyne said:


> Do they look something like this? http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons1/559/5599740/42_2009/e2/IMG_1041-1.jpg


 
_kinda. _its the same thong/flat style.  but the ones I saw have more like chains on the front with just a couple little flowers on the chains and they are all multicolored.


----------



## Tracis30

Thanks MetalHeavy!!!  Those were the shoes I was looking for!! Unfortunately, they are not for sale on the Zara website.  I guess they are only sold in their stores and it doesn't appear to be any Zara stores in the US.    Thanks for your help though!!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

sarasmith3269 said:


> _kinda. _its the same thong/flat style.  but the ones I saw have more like chains on the front with just a couple little flowers on the chains and they are all multicolored.



Are the chains dangling or stuck to the strap?


----------



## mizsunshyne

eldebrang said:


> Can anyone tell me who makes these?
> 
> I thought they were CLs but they are not!!



They could be Jimmy Choos
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-c...are&siteId=uQAfP7fKRHA-FUVke_PHN2j8Qu02SZHtOQ


----------



## eldebrang

mizsunshyne said:


> They could be Jimmy Choos
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-c...are&siteId=uQAfP7fKRHA-FUVke_PHN2j8Qu02SZHtOQ




They look similar but I think the ones in the pic are slightly different. The material looks like it could be sateen.


----------



## sarasmith3269

mizsunshyne said:


> Are the chains dangling or stuck to the strap?


 
They are loose.  connected to the strap on each end I think but loose in the middle.

OOOOH, also, I was able to identify the name they are called, "Sun Bronze" or "Sun bronzed" or some combination of that.  Unfortunately, I still cannot seem to even locate a picture of them online.

Thankss so much for all of your help!


----------



## kstarrr

mizsunshyne said:


> The photo is really small. Can you somehow get a bigger pic?




i dont have a bigger, clearer pic, but i kind of collaged a few and enlarged them...although they're super pixelated now :/ 
does this help in anyway perhaps??


----------



## Vodkaine

Hey babes I posted this query before but the pic was dark and blurry now I can provide a super HQ pic so if you know who makes them please share !! (Here worn in Resident Evil Afterlife)


----------



## mashanyc

Tracis30 said:


> Thanks MetalHeavy!!!  Those were the shoes I was looking for!! Unfortunately, they are not for sale on the Zara website.  I guess they are only sold in their stores and it doesn't appear to be any Zara stores in the US.    Thanks for your help though!!!!


there are Zara stores in the US. lots. 10+ just here in NY area. these shoes are actually on clearance now. hth


----------



## dallas

Vodkaine said:


> Hey babes I posted this query before but the pic was dark and blurry now I can provide a super HQ pic so if you know who makes them please share !! (Here worn in Resident Evil Afterlife)




I think these are Miu Miu.


----------



## Vodkaine

dallas said:


> I think these are Miu Miu.



THANKS A LOT !!!!  
http://theshoegoddess.com/2010/03/miu-miu-round-toe-lattice-pump.html


----------



## dallas

Vodkaine said:


> THANKS A LOT !!!!
> http://theshoegoddess.com/2010/03/miu-miu-round-toe-lattice-pump.html




You're welcome.


----------



## Hermes_Harlot

I received these Gucci shoes as a gift and am trying to figure out what collection/season they are from?  They are made with Swarovski and fur- mink I believe. 

Also wondering- on sites like style.com you can go through runway collections of all designers from the past 10 years- any site that offer the same thing for shoes/accessories? Thanks!


----------



## dallas

Hermes_Harlot said:


> I received these Gucci shoes as a gift and am trying to figure out what collection/season they are from?  They are made with Swarovski and fur- mink I believe.
> 
> Also wondering- on sites like style.com you can go through runway collections of all designers from the past 10 years- any site that offer the same thing for shoes/accessories? Thanks!




I think these may be from the Tom Ford collection 2004.


----------



## Hermes_Harlot

I searched and found a couple shoes from '04 but couldn't find the full collections. Thanks for the tip, it gives me something to go by


----------



## shoekiss

Can anyone please ID these?


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I saw this pic from a bonanza seller's profile pic.. pls help me find out who makes these shoes?  TIA!


----------



## dallas

twochubbycheeks said:


> I saw this pic from a bonanza seller's profile pic.. pls help me find out who makes these shoes?  TIA!



These are by Steve Madden called "Fanttom" and they are "inspired by" Christian Louboutin's Madame Butterfly bootie.


----------



## foxgal

Hi all -  hoping you experts can help! My girlfriend got these as a gift from a former boyfriend...they were doing some rather inebriated shopping in the Forum Shops in Las Vegas, and she can't remember which store they were in . They were $1200, appear to be real python, fully leather lined,  made in Italy and gorgeous! I can't read the brand name or recognize the symbol. Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## dallas

foxgal said:


> Hi all -  hoping you experts can help! My girlfriend got these as a gift from a former boyfriend...they were doing some rather inebriated shopping in the Forum Shops in Las Vegas, and she can't remember which store they were in . They were $1200, appear to be real python, fully leather lined,  made in Italy and gorgeous! I can't read the brand name or recognize the symbol. Any ideas? TIA!



Giuseppe Zanotti.


----------



## foxgal

dallas said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti.


 
Awesome - thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

Anyone know who makes these shoes? Usually Revolve posts the other pieces the model is wearing but this time the shoes are conveniently left OFF the list.







http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=FLUX-WS651&c=Tops&s=C

TIA ladies!


----------



## Mia Bella

Mia Bella said:


> Anyone know who makes these shoes? Usually Revolve posts the other pieces the model is wearing but this time the shoes are conveniently left OFF the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=FLUX-WS651&c=Tops&s=C
> 
> TIA ladies!



Nevermind, I found them. They're the ASH Jezebel Wedges


----------



## terebina786

Can anyone ID the shoes in this video? She says they're Michael Kors new fall collection but I can't find them on the MK site anywhere... or on Saks, NM, Nordies, etc.  The shoe starts at 45 seconds in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQsxTiPim6o

Help please!


----------



## dallas

terebina786 said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes in this video? She says they're Michael Kors new fall collection but I can't find them on the MK site anywhere... or on Saks, NM, Nordies, etc.  The shoe starts at 45 seconds in.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQsxTiPim6o
> 
> Help please!




Here you go:

http://www.dillards.com/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Gibson-Platform-PeepToe-Booties_301_-1_301_502841901?linkshare=http://www.shopstyle.com/affiliate


----------



## Echoes

Not very good pics, but they were capped from a G4 TV show.

I thought they looked familiar, but maybe they're a look-a-like of something else.  I'm sure they're not a top designer brand.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm obsessed with two pairs of shoes I can't seem to find any info for. This first pair is a strappy sandal with blue velvet (?) maybe on the back. It's being worn with socks in these two photos so it's harder to i.d.:










The second pair is of a pair of caramel peep toe sandals with a small wedge. Dying to know!














Please help!!!


----------



## bagdoll

There is a pair on Endless that looks like them... here is link

http://www.endless.com/dp/B0018N64V...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B0018N64VC


----------



## shoeangel

Black patent maryjanes with a slight platform and a heel shouldn't be too hard to find.  I suspect Zappos, Piperlime, Nordstrom, or Endless offer many from which to choose.


----------



## janettelim

Can you help me ID these shoes.

1st is Michael Kors, from what collection is this? model name?










2nd pair is STEVE MADDEN, from what collection is it? model name?









Thank you!!!


----------



## dallas

janettelim said:


> Can you help me ID these shoes.
> 
> 1st is Michael Kors, from what collection is this? model name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!




Model name is: Gaines Cross Platform, and I _think _they are from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## sarachryan

Anyone have a clue who this is by?


----------



## mizsunshyne

You should post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html


----------



## mizsunshyne

Sorry I can't help much but they do remind me of the boots worn on the runway at Louise Goldin Fall 2010 London show.


----------



## janettelim

dallas said:


> model name is: Gaines cross platform, and i _think _they are from a couple of seasons ago.


thanks so much!


----------



## k0be36

hi can anyone id these boots?  they are from a zappos ad in the cosmopolitan  september 2011 issue.  i tried to find them on the zappos website but i am not very good at it.  i think they might be frye's?? does anyone know?  tia.


----------



## explosions

The brand is Pierre Hardy but I've been searching for the model/season and I can't find anything. Help, please?


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

Who makes the black platforms on the left?


----------



## immashoesaddict

Gigi LV said:


> Who makes the black platforms on the left?


 
could possibly be by jessica simpson , style is called Dany 
http://www.google.com.au/search?um=...97l9177l0l9486l7l6l0l0l0l0l299l1179l1.2.3l6l0


----------



## mizsunshyne

^Yes those are definitely by JS!


----------



## debsmith

Can anyone identify these fringe cowgirl boots Miranda Lambert wore on a recent GAC interview?


----------



## missborlax

would love love love to know who these are by if anyone knows?!


----------



## dallas

missborlax said:


> would love love love to know who these are by if anyone knows?!



I think these are Rick Owens.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

missborlax said:


> would love love love to know who these are by if anyone knows?!



Yup, definitely Rick Owens


----------



## missborlax

right on the money! thanks guys!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Can anyone ID these boots? It's on a page about capes, so they don't mention her boots


----------



## Alva

I know they are Tommy Hilfiger!!! someone knows when i can buy this beauties??? online store? the model name perhaps?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hello ladies!

I need your expertise! Can someone ID the sneakers in this pic for me please?

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150307661099916&set=a.10150307652969916.354096.15252659915&type=1&theater

I've been searching for the perfect studded sneakers for a while now, and these seem to be them 

Thank you!


----------



## daniigo

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/leann-rimes/photo/leann-rimes-371


Thanks


----------



## cbrooke

These boots please:





The brand is Report but anyone know the style name?


----------



## AEGIS

yes i love these shoes! i want to know as well



Alva said:


> I know they are Tommy Hilfiger!!! someone knows when i can buy this beauties??? online store? the model name perhaps?


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know who makes these?


thanks in advance!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Alva said:


> I know they are Tommy Hilfiger!!! someone knows when i can buy this beauties??? online store? the model name perhaps?



All I know is that they're 298$ (or somewhere around 300$), hope this helps a bit...


----------



## mizsunshyne

Alva said:


> I know they are Tommy Hilfiger!!! someone knows when i can buy this beauties??? online store? the model name perhaps?



Their website probably sold out in that color combo but the brown ones are still available in limited sizes and on sale too called runway loafer.

http://usa.tommy.com/tommy/browse/p...5&amp;categoryId=cat110004&amp;skuColorId=204


----------



## mizsunshyne

cbrooke said:


> These boots please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brand is Report but anyone know the style name?



On the VS site, it doesn't state a name.

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...mc=CA-_-Shopzilla-_-BRANDED SHOES-_-SD-276748


----------



## mizsunshyne

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I need your expertise! Can someone ID the sneakers in this pic for me please?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150307661099916&set=a.10150307652969916.354096.15252659915&type=1&theater
> 
> I've been searching for the perfect studded sneakers for a while now, and these seem to be them
> 
> Thank you!



Could it be possible that this is a Converse hi-top studded pair? You can easily DIY if you don't find one in you taste.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

daniigo said:


> http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/leann-rimes/photo/leann-rimes-371
> 
> 
> Thanks



They look like they might be Dior.


----------



## mizsunshyne

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know who makes these?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



There's a label on the top inside of the box that I can barely make out. "Nash..." something? Sorry I don't really know this shoe brand.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I always see this pic on fb as one of shoedazzle's ad.  I went to their website and can not find it.  Does anyone know who else has this shoe? TIA


----------



## Nola

I´m really hoping to find a look like this for my wedding.. anyone know who they are by?




Pic from stylemepretty.com


----------



## Ilgin

Nola said:


> I´m really hoping to find a look like this for my wedding.. *anyone know who they are by?*
> View attachment 1490009
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from stylemepretty.com


 
Valentino.


----------



## mizsunshyne

twochubbycheeks said:


> I always see this pic on fb as one of shoedazzle's ad.  I went to their website and can not find it.  Does anyone know who else has this shoe? TIA



Gala Darling "Birthday Girl"
http://galadarling.com/article/birthday-girl-pink-leopard-print-platform-mary-janes

Scroll the blog and you'll find the same exact (stolen?) picture.


----------



## purseluv

Thanks!


----------



## mizsunshyne

purseluv said:


> Thanks!



I thought it was the Miu Miu suede ruffle back peeptoe pump but that photo looks like a closed pump.

http://www.shoeperwoman.com/2009/06/miu-miu-suede-suede-ruffle-back-peep-toe-pumps.html


----------



## purseluv

mizsunshyne said:


> I thought it was the Miu Miu suede ruffle back peeptoe pump but that photo looks like a closed pump.
> 
> http://www.shoeperwoman.com/2009/06/miu-miu-suede-suede-ruffle-back-peep-toe-pumps.html



Ooh, did Miu Miu not make a closed-toe version? 

I think from the pic it is a close-toe pump.

Here's another pic of it. Little bigger, I hope.

Thanks!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

mizsunshyne said:


> Gala Darling "Birthday Girl"
> http://galadarling.com/article/birthday-girl-pink-leopard-print-platform-mary-janes
> 
> Scroll the blog and you'll find the same exact (stolen?) picture.



you are right! I knew I saw it somewhere.. ugh! they almost fooled me. I thought I could order the shoes in a shorter heel. :/


----------



## mizsunshyne

purseluv said:


> Ooh, did Miu Miu not make a closed-toe version?
> 
> I think from the pic it is a close-toe pump.
> 
> Here's another pic of it. Little bigger, I hope.
> 
> Thanks!




You're right! I was able to find a closed toe pump but yet to know the name. Still by Miu Miu.

http://www.iamstyle-ish.com/2010/02/miu-miu-miu.html
http://www.iamstyle-ish.com/2009/12/finally-shoes.html


----------



## beige

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l37rd8MgoI1qa3gjq.jpg

I'm looking for this pair or something similar.


----------



## EllieKae

cbrooke said:


> These boots please:
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/30upqtz.jpg
> The brand is Report but anyone know the style name?



Style name is "Basta" 
http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/basta-brown.html
http://www.lovemyshoes.com/products2.cfm/id/33892/item/BASTA-by-R- BY REPORT/color/BRWN


----------



## cbrooke

EllieKae said:


> Style name is "Basta"
> http://www.heels.com/womens-shoes/basta-brown.html
> http://www.lovemyshoes.com/products2.cfm/id/33892/item/BASTA-by-R- BY REPORT/color/BRWN


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Can you ID these wedges? TIA


----------



## jen_sparro

^They're Chloe F/W 2007  I have all three versions of them, they're amazing! Mira has taken the ankle strap off, just so you know


----------



## nillacobain

jen_sparro said:


> ^They're Chloe F/W 2007  I have all three versions of them, they're amazing! Mira has taken the ankle strap off, just so you know


 
Thank you!


----------



## carabelli888

Please help me ID the color of these Tributes on Le Ann Rimes. I bought a pair of nude tributes on Nordstrom.com. They had it listed as "nude" and the pictures look just like the ones on LeAnn Rimes. However, when I got the shoes, it is more of a light pink color than nude! Please help me ID the shade name of her tributes and if you know of where they carry it.


----------



## belovaldi

Much appreciated! 
images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2011/09/091411blueshoes8614web.jpg


----------



## Ilgin

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-tribute-sandal/3054108

The nude ones are the exact same shoes she's wearing. The name of the shade is 'Vanilla'.


----------



## LeslieCF

Hi!
Does anyone know these shoes? I found them while checking out dresses on the Bergdof Goodman site. I looked all over the site and didn't see them anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## shoeangel

I don't know, but they are very cute.  The color and the contrast toe really set them apart.  And her skirt is cute, too!


----------



## daisy chain

I searched and didn't find that exact shoe...although I found something _kind_ of similar that you may (or may not) like...

By Raffaele Settembre

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/RAFFA...CD7/rr/1/cod10/44338740OM/sts/sr_shoeswomen80


----------



## J_L33

http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/10/04/so-simple-so-perfect/#comments


skirt is by alexander wang


----------



## Swanky

Let me move this to our shoe forum . . .


----------



## lizgirl17

omg that looks painful (not a high heal wearer) lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ohhhh those shoes are fierce! I want to know too! Off to investigate...


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful-I'd love to know too.


----------



## IrisCole

Possibly Valentino


----------



## IrisCole

belovaldi said:


> Much appreciated!
> images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2011/09/091411blueshoes8614web.jpg



The wedges are MYMU, from the spring 2011 collection.


----------



## J_L33

Wherefore art thou, *Dallas*?

I'm sorry I made a new thread for this; I hardly roam into the Glass Slipper Forum, so I accidentally posted it on the Wardrobe section...I should have just posted in the Shoes ID thread.


----------



## princessmin

Can anyone ID these boots? My first thought was Chanel, but I'm not sure. I am hoping they are something more affordable than that! I have googled for a while wih no luck. TIA!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2047946/January-Jones-baby-Xander-pictured-1st-time-Mad-Men-set.html


----------



## Straight-Laced

princessmin said:


> Can anyone ID these boots? My first thought was Chanel, but I'm not sure. I am hoping they are something more affordable than that! I have googled for a while wih no luck. TIA!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2047946/January-Jones-baby-Xander-pictured-1st-time-Mad-Men-set.html




They look like viaRoma15 boots - I'll try to post a link.


----------



## princessmin

Thank you!! You are right, I found them on viaroma15's website under the vintage ss'11 collection, a style called Articolo. I had never heard of viaroma15 before, so I would never have figured that out on my own. Thanks again!


----------



## Straight-Laced

princessmin said:


> Thank you!! You are right, I found them on viaroma15's website under the vintage ss'11 collection, a style called Articolo. I had never heard of viaroma15 before, so I would never have figured that out on my own. Thanks again!




You're welcome!  viaroma make fabulous boots.  They're often hard to find but worth the hunt, and cost a fraction of the price of Chanel etc


----------



## jenayb

Can someone please ID these cage sandals? TIA!!


----------



## dallas

jenaywins said:


> Can someone please ID these cage sandals? TIA!!




Givenchy: 

http://http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/167539?cm_mmc=LinkshareUS-_-ProductFeed-_-Givenchy-_-Boots&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-XYCEXcb63dfNSrvi2T_ukA


----------



## jenayb

dallas said:


> Givenchy:
> 
> http://http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/167539?cm_mmc=LinkshareUS-_-ProductFeed-_-Givenchy-_-Boots&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-XYCEXcb63dfNSrvi2T_ukA



I had a feeling they were Givenchy! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dallas

jenaywins said:


> I had a feeling they were Givenchy! Thank you so much!!!




You're welcome.


----------



## daniigo

www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Carla+Gugino+Cinema+Society+DeLeon+Tequila+SKvpWzoCCRxl.jpg


----------



## daniigo

http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Carla+Gugino+Cinema+Society+DeLeon+Tequila+SKvpWzoCCRxl.jpg


Carla Gugino link..............Thanks


----------



## violet8

Hi there, 
Can anyone ID these wedge boots? They're from the Aritzia Fall Looks ad. They ID'd all the other pieces except for the shoes. Thanks!
aritzia.com/sites/aritzia/files/modernlooks_1.jpg


----------



## sylphfae

Does anybody know who makes these shoes? The picture's from the Sartorialist, and I'm totally swooning over those gorgeous straps!


----------



## hungry_jacqs

Hi there, could anyone help me ID these amazing shoes worn by Miranda kerr? 

Seen here
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2591715/miranda-kerr-orlando-bloom-nyc-04/fullsize/

and here 
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2591504/miranda-kerr-fox-and-friends-09/fullsize/

Thank you so much!


----------



## dallas

sylphfae said:


> Does anybody know who makes these shoes? The picture's from the Sartorialist, and I'm totally swooning over those gorgeous straps!



They look like Brian Atwood "Divine".


----------



## sylphfae

dallas said:


> They look like Brian Atwood "Divine".


 
Oooh yes, they look exactly alike, thank you so much!


----------



## Jira

Who makes these *sandals*? Picture from the Satorialist: 






Many thanks!


----------



## dallas

sylphfae said:


> Oooh yes, they look exactly alike, thank you so much!




You're welcome.


----------



## J_L33

*bump*


----------



## mrsallan

I'm in love with this shoe worn by Cote de Pablo (Ziva in NCIS) during one of her photoshoot. Can any of you here identify it pls...

http://flic.kr/p/aydRzw


----------



## dallas

Manolo Blahnik.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

wow... those are some nice MBs!

Maybe it's just me, but I always find *most* MB's shoes to be kinda blah on display, but then when you wear them, they're really hot!


----------



## hazeltt

There is a size 8.5 left on Neimans:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod142300154&parentId=cat39590742&masterId=cat000209&index=93&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat39590742&isEditorial=false


----------



## KayMomto3

Not shoes but boots...

Anyone recognize these?







Many thanks


----------



## lee23

Fiorentini & Baker 'Enza'


----------



## KayMomto3

Thank you!! Now to decide black or brown 




lee23 said:


> Fiorentini & Baker 'Enza'


----------



## ap.

pucci makes similar but not so painful looking shoes.  here it is on net-a-porter:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/172377


----------



## katran26

hazeltt said:


> There is a size 8.5 left on Neimans:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod142300154&parentId=cat39590742&masterId=cat000209&index=93&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat000209cat39590742&isEditorial=false



nice! wish they were my size....


----------



## narcissistmas

What shoes are these? Please and Thank you


----------



## Ilgin

narcissistmas said:


> What shoes are these? Please and Thank you


 
Jil Sander.


----------



## sotomato




----------



## sotomato

anyone know?


----------



## bnjj

Can anyone please tell me the style name of these YSL shoes?  Thank you!


----------



## green.bee

bnjj said:


> Can anyone please tell me the style name of these YSL shoes?  Thank you!



YSL Palais Mary Janes:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-QulGaAqgvIdZxxDyLK9kqA


----------



## bnjj

Thanks so much!


----------



## green.bee

you are very welcome


----------



## Retro

Could someone pls ID SJP's flat mary janes? You would not believe how difficult it is to find cute basic flat mary janes. Thank you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Who makes these black wedge sandals worn by Kylie Jenner?!  TIA!


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^NVM, I think I may have just found these.......looks like these Steve Madden WREN's -- http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx?id=57262&np=127_282-163_382 

......but one question is which original designer shoe is the Steve Madden a knock-off of? (since pretty much all SM styles are knock-off's/sometimes exact replicas of high-end designers)


----------



## Ilgin

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^NVM, I think I may have just found these.......looks like these Steve Madden WREN's -- http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx?id=57262&np=127_282-163_382
> 
> ......but one question is *which original designer shoe is the Steve Madden a knock-off of?* (since pretty much all SM styles are knock-off's/sometimes exact replicas of high-end designers)


 
Givenchy. 

Here's the brown version:
http://www.stylebop.com/gb/product_...are&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-MmsWt7PSm0971tAcpYutZw


----------



## shoegrl756

I'm dying to know what brand Emma Roberts' are. Please help! I've looked all over. 

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/DqSj...n+Event+Fashion+Show/yFcBfh8Ba1a/Emma+Roberts

TIA!


----------



## Rocaille

Would anyone happen to know who made the boots worn by Miranda Kerr and the shorter version worn by Emanuela De Paula in this year's Victoria's Secret Fashion Show? http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/KC5T...+Fashion+Show+Runway/TYXYa0UWuKP/Miranda+Kerr
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/KC5TbhTvs6e/2011+Victoria+Secret+Fashion+Show+Runway/XPtJL1cb90o


----------



## loving_london

Can someone identify the shoes Beyonce is wearing?


----------



## katran26

loving_london said:


> Can someone identify the shoes Beyonce is wearing?



can't see the pic? can you post again?


----------



## loving_london

katran26 said:


> can't see the pic? can you post again?


 
Hmm.. that's interesting becasue I can see it. 

Let's try this again... I'm looking for the shoes.


----------



## hoosierbabyx

I found these on tumblr and have seen them on pinterest. I'm not sure if they're designer or not.. but I am obsessed with them! Please help identify!


----------



## Marpessa

Can anyone please please help me ID'ing these shoes? Thanks a lot in advance!!

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/415539/HAYRISSA-GUL.jpg


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

hoosierbabyx said:


> I found these on tumblr and have seen them on pinterest. I'm not sure if they're designer or not.. but I am obsessed with them! Please help identify!



these are stunning, i'd like to know too


----------



## jen_sparro

shoegrl756 said:


> I'm dying to know what brand Emma Roberts' are. Please help! I've looked all over.
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/DqSj...n+Event+Fashion+Show/yFcBfh8Ba1a/Emma+Roberts
> 
> TIA!



They're by Versace


----------



## prettypeonies

Hello can someone id these shoes ??
are they Prada ?? i am obssessing over them


----------



## DemoiselleD

prettypeonies said:


> Hello can someone id these shoes ??
> are they Prada ?? i am obssessing over them



Definitely Prada! but they didn't come with the gold bands


----------



## prettypeonies

DemoiselleD said:


> Definitely Prada! but they didn't come with the gold bands


 awesome
thank you. yeah gold seems like they are added


----------



## pinkpearls17

Hello.... I am looking for a certain style pair of riding boots. I may have found some, but I need HELP finding where I can buy these at. Thanks!


----------



## daniigo

http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/134864583.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892155F29F61288AC1CAA7DF85222E7CC6E0B252A1D018368A36BBFCF37D829F496C


----------



## daniigo

www1.pictures.zimbio.com/bg/Julie+Bowen+Celebs+Trevor+Live+Benefit+LA+_-g_tYHu_Lrl.jpg


----------



## daniigo

www1.pictures.zimbio.com/bg/Julie+Bowen+Celebs+Trevor+Live+Benefit+LA+_-g_tYHu_Lrl.jpg


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

Who makes these shoes worn by Kelly. Aigle dressage? Ecuyer? TIA.



http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/13/article-2073484-0F27FDC100000578-762_468x763.jpg


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/13/article-2073484-0F27FDB900000578-879_224x664.jpg


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/13/article-2073484-0F27FDBD00000578-890_224x664.jpg


----------



## TheKittyTheCat

^^ Anybody?


----------



## cokezero

Can anyone help me ID the third pair of shoes from the left?

http://tinypic.com/r/103x7qv/5 

Thank-you in advance


----------



## MACsarah

You can probably find those kinds of boots at any equestrian shoe shop.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

the pic is very tiny...

why don't you try posting here?
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326-64.html


----------



## poptarts

*@Gigi LV *- They look like they could be Hermes, but would need to see the sides to confirm either way.


----------



## cokezero

Can anyone help me ID the third pair of shoes from the left?

http://tinypic.com/r/103x7qv/5 

Thank-you in advance


----------



## purseaddict214

Can anyone ID these cute boots???

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-XYaqlhsLU.../gLVLh_JyHak/s1600/lindsay-lohan-121611-5.jpg


----------



## meds00

Hi, I've been trying to ID a pair of flats that I saw someone wearing on the train... 

It looks exactly like the Chanel flats pictured below BUT *DOES NOT* have the bow or the Chanel CC at the top toe. I've been through 28 pages of the Chanel Footwear thread and found nothing so I'm not sure if it's Chanel or not.... I've done some research and it's NOT Reed Krakoff, Jimmy Choo or Lanvin 






_*picture from Expat - Chanel Footwear thread #190._

Thanks!


----------



## daniigo

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/16/article-0-0F33C99700000578-873_634x983.jpg


I have been having trouble posting either links or photos. Sorry about this but I can't find a help section.

*Can any YSL experts ID the make and season of these shoes.*

Also no one knows the Julie Bowen peep toe pumps in the previous posts????? I'm stumped.

I hope the link works .

Thanks, Danica


----------



## daniigo

http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/bg/Julie+Bowen+Celebs+Trevor+Live+Benefit+LA+_-g_tYHu_Lrl.jpg


one more try


Thanks, Danica


----------



## jenayb

I know who makes these, but can someone help me find them? I don't need them to be on sale... I was not sure where else to post. TIA! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/161777


----------



## Ania

daniigo said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/16/article-0-0F33C99700000578-873_634x983.jpg
> 
> 
> I have been having trouble posting either links or photos. Sorry about this but I can't find a help section.
> 
> *Can any YSL experts ID the make and season of these shoes.*
> 
> Also no one knows the Julie Bowen peep toe pumps in the previous posts????? I'm stumped.
> 
> I hope the link works .
> 
> Thanks, Danica



I don't know what the model name is for the black YSLs Kylie is wearing but they are from  2009. HTH


----------



## phlox093

Just won these on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250954727408&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

I know they're Frye's but does anyone know the complete name and how they run? 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## blackcaviar

Hi Ladies, fell in love with these Jimmy Choos and I was wondering what it's called and what season it's from.


----------



## mizsunshyne

blackcaviar said:


> Hi Ladies, fell in love with these Jimmy Choos and I was wondering what it's called and what season it's from.



Style is called Enigma. Still searching for season.


----------



## blackcaviar

mizsunshyne said:


> Style is called Enigma. Still searching for season.



oo awesome, thanks!! but darn 4 1/4 inch heels, can't be towering over my fiance.


----------



## mizsunshyne

blackcaviar said:


> oo awesome, thanks!! but darn 4 1/4 inch heels, can't be towering over my fiance.



You're welcome.


----------



## babielovah

Anyone know who makes these boots? Pretty please.....


----------



## mizsunshyne

babielovah said:


> Anyone know who makes these boots? Pretty please.....



It might be made by Clarks but don't take my word for it. I have only seen the similar design for the platform and shape but the upper design is different.


----------



## mizsunshyne

purseaddict214 said:


> Can anyone ID these cute boots???
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-XYaqlhsLU.../gLVLh_JyHak/s1600/lindsay-lohan-121611-5.jpg



These look like the "Chelsea" boots by Alejandro Ingelmo, A/W 2011.

http://www.alejandroingelmo.com/system/files/imagecache/product_full/034.jpg


----------



## mizsunshyne

meds00 said:


> Hi, I've been trying to ID a pair of flats that I saw someone wearing on the train...
> 
> It looks exactly like the Chanel flats pictured below BUT *DOES NOT* have the bow or the Chanel CC at the top toe. I've been through 28 pages of the Chanel Footwear thread and found nothing so I'm not sure if it's Chanel or not.... I've done some research and it's NOT Reed Krakoff, Jimmy Choo or Lanvin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*picture from Expat - Chanel Footwear thread #190._
> 
> Thanks!



Could be Ferragamo possibly?


----------



## am2022

hello TPF shoe lovers!

Ive been trying to ID these sandals but its really quite difficult..
maybe a little help is what i need!

TIA!


----------



## purseaddict214

mizsunshyne said:


> These look like the "Chelsea" boots by Alejandro Ingelmo, A/W 2011.
> 
> http://www.alejandroingelmo.com/system/files/imagecache/product_full/034.jpg



Wow! Thank You!!! Those are it!!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

purseaddict214 said:


> Wow! Thank You!!! Those are it!!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## mizsunshyne

amacasa said:


> hello TPF shoe lovers!
> 
> Ive been trying to ID these sandals but its really quite difficult..
> maybe a little help is what i need!
> 
> TIA!



Can I ask for your source please? Thanks!


----------



## egamine

Does anyone know who makes these heels? Looks like black suede + black manmade sole with a silver and gold metallic pointed toe.

I grabbed these images from Gilt...I already tried emailing Gilt customer service but of course, no response! 












Thanks!


----------



## am2022

Givenchy!!! and currently 60% at barneys the last time i checked!
good luck!




egamine said:


> Does anyone know who makes these heels? Looks like black suede + black manmade sole with a silver and gold metallic pointed toe.
> 
> I grabbed these images from Gilt...I already tried emailing Gilt customer service but of course, no response!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## am2022

its been worn by yoox.com models in a lot of their mod shots recently.
hope this helps!




mizsunshyne said:


> Can I ask for your source please? Thanks!


----------



## mizsunshyne

amacasa said:


> its been worn by yoox.com models in a lot of their mod shots recently.
> hope this helps!



Maybe you can inquire on yoox? I can't find the photo on their site.


----------



## egamine

Amacasa thank you soooo much!!!!!!!!! 



amacasa said:


> givenchy!!! And currently 60% at barneys the last time i checked!
> Good luck!


----------



## meds00

mizsunshyne said:


> Could be Ferragamo possibly?



No, I don't think so... but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## pinkpol15h

Can anyone ID either of the two pairs of basic black pumps? I'm especially in love with the ones paired with the white Isabel Marant jeans 
Or even anything that looks quite similar


----------



## Impulsebuyer59

Could anyone please help me id these boots worn by all the models on the James Perse website.     http://www.jamesperse.com/women/bot...roductId=prod1030005&categoryId=cat740007ite?


----------



## Impulsebuyer59

phlox093 said:


> Just won these on Ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250954727408&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> I know they're Frye's but does anyone know the complete name and how they run?
> 
> I appreciate the help!


I wear a 40 1/2 in Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, etc. I wear a 10 in Marc Jacobs. In Frye i wear a size 9, i find they run a bit large.


----------



## Impulsebuyer59

Impulsebuyer59 said:


> Could anyone please help me id these boots worn by all the models on the James Perse website.     http://www.jamesperse.com/women/bot...roductId=prod1030005&categoryId=cat740007ite?


Wanted to add that when you click the link it says photo is not available, but if you just scroll down it is there. Any help appreciated!


----------



## YODiaz2

Can someone help me identify the maker of these shoes..they were on the gilt groupe website but no info...


----------



## Harbor35

I watched the movie Knight and Day with Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz LAST year.  Diaz carries the same large bag throughout the entire movie.  I hope someone can help me identify it!  I think I saw Prada in one scene but not entirely sure.  Can't even to find a pic of it on the web!  It's making me crazy!


----------



## Harbor35

Oh sheesh - this is probably the wrong thread.


----------



## Yragael

Hello, 
does anyone know the name of those YSL rain boots?
Thanks!!


----------



## mdchan602

Anyone know who made these shoes? Thank you!!!
http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa456/mdc602/shoes.jpg


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

does ANYONE know who makes these boots? i cannot seem to find them! i hope someone on here does! thanks!


----------



## mochi0172

Can someone please help ID these shoes or recommend something very similar?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Talinder

Can anyone ID the style of these Manolo Blahnik pumps? They are brown and the heel is about 4.5". Comments on fit would also be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Fiercefriend

I have been searching ages for these! MAY SOMEONE PLEASE tell me more info on them or if they know a way to get them! I wear a 6,6.5 or 7.
I know theyre from GIANMARCO LORENZI
they are from the spring/summer about 2008-2009 collection.
LINK:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gianmarco-L...23506?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a67dcc012

I realllly want these


----------



## saira1214

Can anyone ID the designer and style of these shoes?


----------



## egamine

rihanna is wearing christian louboutin duvette pumps: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/duvette-120mm-19945.html



saira1214 said:


> Can anyone ID the designer and style of these shoes?


----------



## egamine

Yragael said:


> Hello,
> does anyone know the name of those YSL rain boots?
> Thanks!!



funnily enough they are called YSL 'welly' rain boot


----------



## saira1214

egamine said:


> rihanna is wearing christian louboutin duvette pumps: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/duvette-120mm-19945.html


 Thanks!


----------



## annemontvue

May I have some help identifying these shoes please?
http://clairepettibone.com/bridal/?cp=gowns/provence


----------



## annemontvue

annemontvue said:


> May I have some help identifying these shoes please?
> http://clairepettibone.com/bridal/?cp=gowns/provence



I've attached a close up.


----------



## Fiercefriend

Fiercefriend said:


> I have been searching ages for these! MAY SOMEONE PLEASE tell me more info on them or if they know a way to get them! I wear a 6,6.5 or 7.
> I know theyre from GIANMARCO LORENZI
> they are from the spring/summer about 2008-2009 collection.
> LINK:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gianmarco-L...23506?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a67dcc012
> 
> I realllly want these


 

These shoes are impossible to find 
I know theyre from Gianmarco lorenzi, but dont how to identify them or where to get them. I tried emails and everything. Plus, Im pretty sure they have a code number to identify them, they dont have names like Louboutin shoes have.


----------



## abandonedimages

Does anyone know who makes these or where I can get a pair JUST like them? I love how low they go on the ankle. PM me!


----------



## egamine

abandonedimages said:


> Does anyone know who makes these or where I can get a pair JUST like them? I love how low they go on the ankle. PM me!



rachel bilson is wearing the 'pauline' shoe she designed with steve madden and nicole chavez for shoemint.com. they are currently sold out but you can waitlist them.


----------



## chrisjones

Can anyone ID these two pairs of shoes? Found them on neiman marcus models.


----------



## cupid2012

I saw these shoes on pinterest and can't find them anywhere!  I was hoping someone might know what brand/style they are?

Thank you in advance for the help!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

cupid2012 said:
			
		

> I saw these shoes on pinterest and can't find them anywhere!  I was hoping someone might know what brand/style they are?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!!



Burberry I believe


----------



## katiesonfire

Any ideas about these beauties?


----------



## JL988

katiesonfire said:


> Any ideas about these beauties?





Those shoes are from Balenciaga


----------



## Belle de Jour

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> does ANYONE know who makes these boots? i cannot seem to find them! i hope someone on here does! thanks!



Ash Destroyer Tall Boot


----------



## MissTofuGal

Can anyone ID these cute boots on Eva Longoria?

http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Eva+Longoria/_Ugxb4zu3bl

more pictures here:
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Eva+Longoria/Eva+Longoria+Mario+Lopez+Dine+Out+Together/o9baQinywdB

Thanks !


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Belle de Jour said:


> Ash Destroyer Tall Boot



thanks so much!!


----------



## Kayapo97

MissTofuGal said:


> Can anyone ID these cute boots on Eva Longoria?
> 
> http://www.stylebistro.com/lookbook/Eva+Longoria/_Ugxb4zu3bl
> 
> more pictures here:
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Eva+Longoria/Eva+Longoria+Mario+Lopez+Dine+Out+Together/o9baQinywdB
> 
> Thanks !


 
Brian Atwood Niki Boots from last session.  I think there are some on ebay if you want to look.


----------



## MissTofuGal

Kayapo97 said:


> Brian Atwood Niki Boots from last session.  I think there are some on ebay if you want to look.



Thank you  will do right now....


----------



## abandonedimages

egamine said:


> rachel bilson is wearing the 'pauline' shoe she designed with steve madden and nicole chavez for shoemint.com. they are currently sold out but you can waitlist them.



Thank you!!


----------



## RyukkuX

http://blog.freepeople.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/IMG_4650.JPG

http://blog.freepeople.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/IMG_4663.JPG

http://blog.freepeople.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/IMG_4845.JPG

TIA!!


----------



## ghoulsnightout

Can someone PLEASE tell me who makes these shoes?
http://data.whicdn.com/images/22690142/tumblr_lyyzwn5PfX1qiq12oo1_500_large.png
Seriously, I need them for my life.


----------



## Lisie

I was wondering what kind of shoes Olivia Palermo is wearing here. I know its not too much of a good picture, but I hope anyone knows


----------



## Ilgin

ghoulsnightout said:


> *Can someone PLEASE tell me who makes these shoes?*
> http://data.whicdn.com/images/22690142/tumblr_lyyzwn5PfX1qiq12oo1_500_large.png
> Seriously, I need them for my life.


 
Theyskens' Theory


----------



## ghoulsnightout

Ilgin said:


> Theyskens' Theory
> View attachment 1595250


 
You are the best. For realz.


----------



## Rissalicious

I think they're Marc Jacobs? But what's the name of them and where can I buy them? (my cousin wants them for her wedding and I'm helping her find them)

Thanks!


----------



## Forever I am...

Can anyone ID these pumps?! I know ALDO has a similar pair, but I'm hoping to find these exact shoes...thank you!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Forever I am... said:


> Can anyone ID these pumps?! I know ALDO has a similar pair, but I'm hoping to find these exact shoes...thank you!!!


Look like Top shop Mary Janes to me.


----------



## Forever I am...

Kayapo97 said:


> Look like Top shop Mary Janes to me.



A recent style cos I can't seem to find them...


----------



## Kayapo97

Forever I am... said:


> A recent style cos I can't seem to find them...


Last Summer/aututmn I think, picture below of leather version for comparison


----------



## Forever I am...

Dang! Well thank you so much!! Now I have to scower the Internet for a pair lol


----------



## 7right

Could anyone help me to ID this pair of shoes? I appreciate it so much. 

http://m.gilt.com/m/onginguan/theme-943/86720738


----------



## 7right

Could anyone help me to ID this pair of shoes? I appreciate it so much.

Just noticed that the link doesn't work anymore. Here are few pics


----------



## Novecento

Hi 7right,

they look like the Proenza Schouler boots named Gustav.
There are some on e-bay right now!!
I love them but I can't walk in such crazy high heels so I think I am going to pass.


----------



## Lisie

Lisie said:


> I was wondering what kind of shoes Olivia Palermo is wearing here. I know its not too much of a good picture, but I hope anyone knows



bump


----------



## 7right

Novecento said:
			
		

> Hi 7right,
> 
> they look like the Proenza Schouler boots named Gustav.
> There are some on e-bay right now!!
> I love them but I can't walk in such crazy high heels so I think I am going to pass.



Thank you so much. Found them on eBay. They are indeed too high...sigh


----------



## pea_pod

Can anyone ID these shoes? I'm desperate for them but can't find them anywhere.

Thanks!!

media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/126171227030343495_SPhNXCC0.jpg

Sorry, I'm not sure how to post the actual picture here.


----------



## Belle de Jour

I am pretty sure these are F & B boots, but which style? I have never seen a short version like this before, maybe her feet are so tiny she makes them look different to me? 
Thank you!


----------



## sephorah

Hoping somebody could help me in identifying the brand/ model or any info about these Celine heels thanx xx


----------



## vuittonamour

help someone! who makes these?


----------



## katran26

vuittonamour said:


> help someone! who makes these?
> 
> isa2.stylemepretty.com/wp-content/submissions/uploads/info@erinheartscourt.com/24126/laura_will_0126$!x600.jpg



wish I had a clearer picture of the logo! lol...the way the name is written out, looks like a Manolo Blahnik type scroll, but I doubt these are MBs.


----------



## Kayapo97

I think you might find they are Vera Wang Lavender, although I have not seen this particular shoe, the label looks very similar. Style might be called Elroy?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Anyoe knows who makes these shoes? I can't read italian sadly


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pollini


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Pollini


 
thats why you're the love of my life


----------



## akillian24

Help! I've never fallen for an YSL shoe, but I literally couldn't stop drooling over this one. I had my 3 year old DD with me, so I wasn't in a position to ask/try/etc, but I'm desperately wanting to know what the color of these are?  They were almost a peachy-nude.  (I know they are Tribtoos)


----------



## kdo

Can someone ID these?  Are they Isabel Marant?  If so what style?  TIA!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

Any ideas? The date she wore them was 23/09/09 if that helps. They are an absolute mystery to me.


----------



## kdo

Nevermind!



kdo said:


> Can someone ID these?  Are they Isabel Marant?  If so what style?  TIA!


----------



## simonaloe

I spent all day trying to figure out who makes these shoes. Anybody have any idea what brand and model they could be?

Thanks!


----------



## karwood

Does anyone know who makes these shoe worn by Christine Centenera during Milan F/W 2012 fashion week? I have searched high and low with no luck  TIA!


----------



## shopaholism

Hey ladies!

So, in a fit of procrastination last night, I bid on (and subsequently won) these Prada pumps for a ridiculous deal (new seller, terrible listing )

I have only one other pair of Prada shoes, and I'm totally unfamiliar with the styles, so I was wondering if anyone could ID the style name by the seller's lone pic, and even better, if you know something about the fit (specifically if they are forgiving on wider feet)

Thanks!


----------



## JaimesParke

anyone know the shoes Zoe's wearing?


----------



## egamine

JaimesParke said:


> anyone know the shoes Zoe's wearing?



sorry don't know who the designer is but the nine west jaxson is a super close dupe!


----------



## Lzamare

JaimesParke said:


> anyone know the shoes Zoe's wearing?



Tory Burch Adonis Elastic High Wedge.  Bloomingdales 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=578128&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Jessica Simpson Look a like  

Marshalls $39.99


----------



## heartofastar52

This is from the TV show "Once Upon a Time" in the episode "Skin Deep."

Where can I find her shoes? Something like it? Or at the very least the name or brand.


----------



## RaspberryJam

I've been pretty much lusting after Emmanuelle Alt's pumps for a while...does anyone know who makes them? I know these aren't the Isabel Marant ones...they look kind of like Manolo suede BB pumps..can anyone confirm/hazard a guess?


----------



## Kayapo97

karwood said:


> Does anyone know who makes these shoe worn by Christine Centenera during Milan F/W 2012 fashion week? I have searched high and low with no luck  TIA!


 
Don't know who makes these but Manolo Blahnik did produce design below last year which is similar design idea


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Choo_Freaky said:


> Any ideas? The date she wore them was 23/09/09 if that helps. They are an absolute mystery to me.


 
Are they a Roger Vivier?


----------



## soulfly

Hiii..

I hope I'm in the right thread because I didn't want to start a new one. I know these shoes are by Spring, but do you know where I can find something similar to these? I want these so bad and they are sold out in my size!  

cn1.kaboodle.com/img/c/0/0/134/8/AAAADK6R0PYAAAAAATSBNA/call-it-spring-maertz-sandal.jpg


----------



## Choo_Freaky

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Are they a Roger Vivier?


 
I thought that, but the detail on the front seems to have more of a square shape in the middle instead of round.


----------



## Habitual

want!!


----------



## Gabriela73

Special request from a non TPFer!!!


----------



## svenesaes

Gabriela73 said:


> Special request from a non TPFer!!!



I think these are from Topshop; "Wisteria chiffon tie wedges". This is just from wallpaper matching on Google Images so someone plz correct me if I'm wrong! HTH.


----------



## Gabriela73

svenesaes said:
			
		

> I think these are from Topshop; "Wisteria chiffon tie wedges". This is just from wallpaper matching on Google Images so someone plz correct me if I'm wrong! HTH.



Thanks so much!


----------



## mainguyen504

found out! thanks


----------



## Genti

Can someone ID these? I found it on tumblr.

Thank You!


----------



## m8875

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/534952/KOURTNEY-KARDASHIAN-NO-PANTS.jpg

Anyone know the flats Kourtney is wearing? At first I thought it was kate spade sassy bow flats but I don't think so bc I cannot find those color combo! I need it ASAP haha TIA!


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Can you guys ID these sandals for me? I'm dying to find them of ones like them. I know Jeffrey Campbell has Sabine, but are there other ones? Or the original? Thanks so much!


----------



## egamine

alexisnotonfire said:


> Can you guys ID these sandals for me? I'm dying to find them of ones like them. I know Jeffrey Campbell has Sabine, but are there other ones? Or the original? Thanks so much!


zara had something VERY similar just a few months ago except the ankle strap was a little lower and the front strap was a lot thicker (in an all black colorway, orange/beige/black colorway and red/purple/black colorway) but they seem to be all sold out now


----------



## alexisnotonfire

egamine said:


> zara had something VERY similar just a few months ago except the ankle strap was a little lower and the front strap was a lot thicker (in an all black colorway, orange/beige/black colorway and red/purple/black colorway) but they seem to be all sold out now


 
Thanks so much for your reply! But I'm looking for one that has a thin front strap


----------



## chiaraV

alexisnotonfire said:


> Can you guys ID these sandals for me? I'm dying to find them of ones like them. I know Jeffrey Campbell has Sabine, but are there other ones? Or the original? Thanks so much!



those sandals are from 3.1 PHILIPP LIM nina platform..
have a look here:

http://coolspotters.com/shoes/31-phillip-lim-nina-platform-sandals


----------



## nillacobain

Can you help me with these MJ/MBMJ shoes? Do they have a style name? 

pic credit: http://shoes-honey.fabsugar.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Pom-Pom-Two-Piece-Pump-1845636/ shopbop.com

TIA


----------



## alexisnotonfire

chiaraV said:


> those sandals are from 3.1 PHILIPP LIM nina platform..
> have a look here:
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/shoes/31-phillip-lim-nina-platform-sandals


 
Oh my gosh thanks for finding the exact pair! But they're sold out  I'm way behind. Also found ones from Tony Bianco but those are sold out as well and I can't buy from outside Australia.. lame. My search continues for a similar pair.. Thanks again!


----------



## IrisCole

alexisnotonfire said:


> Oh my gosh thanks for finding the exact pair! But they're sold out  I'm way behind. Also found ones from Tony Bianco but those are sold out as well and I can't buy from outside Australia.. lame. My search continues for a similar pair.. Thanks again!



Here's a site where they still have them in most sizes - not sure if the sites fits your shipping requirements, but worth a shot! http://www.boutique1.com/womens/sale/shoes/nina-braided-ankle-strap


----------



## chiaraV

alexisnotonfire said:


> Oh my gosh thanks for finding the exact pair! But they're sold out  I'm way behind. Also found ones from Tony Bianco but those are sold out as well and I can't buy from outside Australia.. lame. My search continues for a similar pair.. Thanks again!



Glad I was able to help!
look at this pair from zara..they are really similar except for the rear part and the little bow

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189510/695172/SANDALO+BRETELLE+SOTTILI


----------



## alexisnotonfire

IrisCole said:


> Here's a site where they still have them in most sizes - not sure if the sites fits your shipping requirements, but worth a shot! http://www.boutique1.com/womens/sale/shoes/nina-braided-ankle-strap


 
OMG thanks so much for this! How do the sizes run for 3.1 Phillip Lim shoes? Big? Small? I'm usually a 7/7.5 but those sizes are gone, so... :/


----------



## alexisnotonfire

chiaraV said:


> Glad I was able to help!
> look at this pair from zara..they are really similar except for the rear part and the little bow
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189510/695172/SANDALO+BRETELLE+SOTTILI


 
Thanks so much for these! If the 3.1's don't work out, I'll probably search for these. I'm buying from Canada though so that's another challenge..


----------



## angelstacie04

Hi!

I have been struggling to find the shoe the model is wearing in this picture. I've checked gap, piperlime, and br but I can't seem to find it  

I'd greatly appreciate any help!!!

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=69887&vid=1&pid=904853&scid=904853002


----------



## alexisnotonfire

chiaraV said:


> Glad I was able to help!
> look at this pair from zara..they are really similar except for the rear part and the little bow
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-S2012/189510/695172/SANDALO+BRETELLE+SOTTILI



Guess who got the last pair! The SA had to hunt for it in the back room!

Thanks so much for your help guys!


----------



## chiaraV

alexisnotonfire said:


> Guess who got the last pair! The SA had to hunt for it in the back room!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help guys!



yeee!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

don't know, but why don't you contact their CS?


----------



## angelstacie04

I did, and today I found out that they are BR they just haven't started selling them yet . Thank you though!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

np, have fun shopping!


----------



## J_L33

.pursefiend. said:


> Anyoe knows who makes these shoes? I can't read italian sadly



Jimmy Choo (botine=boots). P.S. It's not italian....I know italian...but it's similar (maybe spanish or portuguese)


----------



## armanigirl

I was watching Season 7 Episode 7 Last night where Tamara and 2 other girls (forgot their name) rode in a helicopter from OC to LA for some sort of business meeting. Tamara was wearing this beautiful blue dress and some Nude peep-toe d'orsay type peep toe pumps with a flower on the front part...Kinda looked like Steve Madden's 'Rosale" pump. I tried taking a screen shot or finding a screen shot but I can't find it anywhere..anyone have any idea what shoe that was?? It was Gorgeous!!! And I'm pretty sure Tamara doesn't wear steve maddens?

 The only pic i found was of the episode but her shoes were cut off  I attached a pic of what the shoes she was wearing looked like which are steve madden brand...it was a patent platform peep toe pump with a bow, but I'm not sure if she was wearing steve madden. The bottoms weren't red so that eliminates CL's.


----------



## alyssago

I'm obsessed with Vince clothing and now I'm trying to find a pair of sandals worn by the Vince models in their current web photos. Does anyone know who the designer is of these sandals? They also come in grey/blue. I've looked endlessly through department store websites, and I've looked at many of the top designers. I even emailed Vince and they told me they're either Jil Sander or Chloe, but no luck finding them with that information...

I'd love help!!

(And if you're up for it, who makes these? )


----------



## alyssago

Here are the sandals if you don't want to click through the link!


----------



## alyssago

And here's the bonus pair to ID!


----------



## Dark Ennui

armanigirl said:


> I was watching Season 7 Episode 7 Last night where Tamara and 2 other girls (forgot their name) rode in a helicopter from OC to LA for some sort of business meeting. Tamara was wearing this beautiful blue dress and some Nude peep-toe d'orsay type peep toe pumps with a flower on the front part...Kinda looked like Steve Madden's 'Rosale" pump. I tried taking a screen shot or finding a screen shot but I can't find it anywhere..anyone have any idea what shoe that was?? It was Gorgeous!!! And I'm pretty sure Tamara doesn't wear steve maddens?
> 
> The only pic i found was of the episode but her shoes were cut off  I attached a pic of what the shoes she was wearing looked like which are steve madden brand...it was a patent platform peep toe pump with a bow, but I'm not sure if she was wearing steve madden. The bottoms weren't red so that eliminates CL's.




Is this the shoe?  I took a screenshot. It looks a lot like the Charlotte Russe Velvet Bow D'Orsay Pump.


----------



## Dark Ennui

alyssago said:


> Here are the sandals if you don't want to click through the link!



The first sandals are the Chloe Flat Tie-Back Sandals.  

http://www.polyvore.com/chloé_flat_tie-back_sandal_in/thing?id=28890460


----------



## armanigirl

Dark Ennui said:


> Is this the shoe?  I took a screenshot. It looks a lot like the Charlotte Russe Velvet Bow D'Orsay Pump.



Awesome! THank you so much! They do look very much alike don't they? I have a feeling she may even be wearing steve maddens!!


----------



## alyssago

Thanks so much you're amazing!




Dark Ennui said:


> The first sandals are the Chloe Flat Tie-Back Sandals.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/chloé_flat_tie-back_sandal_in/thing?id=28890460


----------



## Dark Ennui

armanigirl said:


> Awesome! THank you so much! They do look very much alike don't they? I have a feeling she may even be wearing steve maddens!!



I think you're right! The platforms look higher than the CRs. Looks more like Steve Madden.  I wondered if they were all copying some more expensive designer shoe, but I couldn't find any that had that origami/fold-over bow. The others all had ribbon bows like Valentino!

*alyssago* - Aw glad I could help!  I'm sorry I couldn't find any info on the second pair for you.


----------



## SassySarah

I know Bethenny is wearing a YSL shoe, but I can't find this style/color anywhere!  Anyone seen it?


----------



## AcuteCritique

Can anyone identify these wedges Nicole Richie wears in 'The Simple Life' from 2005.
I know its a long shot by worth asking 

www.nicolerichieonline.com/photos/a...e_Life_S03_E12_-_Ad_Agency_28BK29_avi0202.jpg
www.nicolerichieonline.com/photos/a...e_Life_S03_E12_-_Ad_Agency_28BK29_avi0123.jpg

Any info much appreciated


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you ID the red patent Manolos in this listing (not my listing)?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...M6f8Um31d23KOLDW%2BzY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you.


----------



## jen_sparro

SassySarah said:


> I know Bethenny is wearing a YSL shoe, but I can't find this style/color anywhere!  Anyone seen it?



YSL Palais Peeptoe 
These went on sale alittle while ago, try the YSL outlets perhaps?


----------



## seulki

Can anyone help my identify the shoes Emma Stone is wearing in these picture? 
Thank you so much~!!



http://img249.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=682613442_EmmaStone_OALosAngeles_April4_2012_6_122_216lo.jpg


----------



## samann

Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## sourapril

Can someone tell me the name of these Cole Haan shoes? I got them from Goodwill, just want to check how much they are worth. Thanks!


----------



## Vinyl

Need help IDing the sandals on the right: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Bc88lZh2oUo/T4xUTtqP57I/AAAAAAAABXY/9DljS4Vx0-U/s640/_MG_3919+copy.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## IrisCole

Vinyl said:


> Need help IDing the sandals on the right: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Bc88lZh2oUo/T4xUTtqP57I/AAAAAAAABXY/9DljS4Vx0-U/s640/_MG_3919+copy.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



I think they're a different color scheme of these Zara shoes { http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189510/671029/JELLY+SHOES }


----------



## Vinyl

IrisCole said:


> I think they're a different color scheme of these Zara shoes { http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/189510/671029/JELLY+SHOES }



Ugh, sold out of most sizes!!  Thank you anyway, Iris!  Guess I'll try a store search.


----------



## IrisCole

Vinyl said:


> Ugh, sold out of most sizes!!  Thank you anyway, Iris!  Guess I'll try a store search.



You're welcome! GL!!


----------



## Tarhls

samann said:
			
		

> Anyone have any info on these?



Maybe try in the Jimmy Choo thread, the girls there know their stuff


----------



## sushiette

Hi, 

I'm trying to identify those shoes....

Anyone would know who the designer is?

They look like a mix of Giambatista Vallis and Charlotte Olympias....

Thank you so much, 

Sylvie


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Sister obsessing... Does anyone know who makes these?


----------



## poppers986

Luv2shopinay said:


> Sister obsessing... Does anyone know who makes these?



They remind of Jeffrey Campbell but I'm not 100%.


----------



## IrisCole

Luv2shopinay said:


> Sister obsessing... Does anyone know who makes these?





poppers986 said:


> They remind of Jeffrey Campbell but I'm not 100%.



They remind me of Jeffrey Campbell too, but I'm not sure either.  Where did the photo come from?


----------



## Luv2shopinay

IrisCole said:
			
		

> They remind me of Jeffrey Campbell too, but I'm not sure either.  Where did the photo come from?



Not sure where she got it from.  I'm almost certain they could be Jeffrey Campbell.


----------



## JennyHxoxo

I LOVE this section of the site. I've had these images saved on computer forever as mystery shoes. First time posting in here so I made sure to scour every page so as not to double post.. It took FOREVER but I feel so much more knowledgeable about shoes now >

Any help with ID's on these shoes are greatly appreciated. I've done extensive googling to no avail. Thank you in advance, I will be sure to pay it forward!!

1) Lavender pumps with gold detail:






2) Low cut booties with back studding:





3) High heel suede pumps with front black (almost) cap:





4) Suede booty on the right, think they're CL Lady Daf in suede but a second opinion is appreciated.. I have the Lady Daf in black nappa and the heel is much slimmer





5) Wine Red platform pumps:


----------



## nillacobain

JennyHxoxo said:


> I LOVE this section of the site. I've had these images saved on computer forever as mystery shoes. First time posting in here so I made sure to scour every page so as not to double post.. It took FOREVER but I feel so much more knowledgeable about shoes now >
> 
> Any help with ID's on these shoes are greatly appreciated. I've done extensive googling to no avail. Thank you in advance, I will be sure to pay it forward!!
> 
> 1) Lavender pumps with gold detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Low cut booties with back studding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) High heel suede pumps with front black (almost) cap:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Suede booty on the right, think they're CL Lady Daf in suede but a second opinion is appreciated.. I have the Lady Daf in black nappa and the heel is much slimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Wine Red platform pumps:


 
#3 - Louboutins Maggie (first version) in lilac and navy suede


----------



## Kayapo97

JennyHxoxo,

The first pair were from River Island, but not sure which year, also made in black suede.


----------



## IrisCole

JennyHxoxo said:


> I LOVE this section of the site. I've had these images saved on computer forever as mystery shoes. First time posting in here so I made sure to scour every page so as not to double post.. It took FOREVER but I feel so much more knowledgeable about shoes now >
> 
> Any help with ID's on these shoes are greatly appreciated. I've done extensive googling to no avail. Thank you in advance, I will be sure to pay it forward!!
> 
> 1) Lavender pumps with gold detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Low cut booties with back studding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) High heel suede pumps with front black (almost) cap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Suede booty on the right, think they're CL Lady Daf in suede but a second opinion is appreciated.. I have the Lady Daf in black nappa and the heel is much slimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Wine Red platform pumps:



I actually think #4 is Alexander McQueen from Fall 2011.

ETA: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-ankle-boot-item-10127850.aspx


----------



## KAOTIC

Can anyone ID these please?


----------



## Straight-Laced

KAOTIC said:


> Can anyone ID these please?




Tabitha Simmons "Bailey"


----------



## KAOTIC

Straight-Laced said:


> Tabitha Simmons "Bailey"


 Ooooo...thanks soooo much!


----------



## daniigo

sushiette said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to identify those shoes....
> 
> Anyone would know who the designer is?
> 
> They look like a mix of Giambatista Vallis and Charlotte Olympias....
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Sylvie



"Ruthie Davis".... I'm quite sure


----------



## daniigo

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jlo050912_X17#pic26



CAN ANYONE ID THESE SPIKES?

THANKS


----------



## daniigo

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2660224/jennifer-lopez-dance-again-performance-with-casper-smart-01/



DIFFERENT VIEW SAME SHOES???


----------



## loveglitzer

Hello, I bought these on ebay - please ID them. The Info is in french and I don´t think the name would be Chaussures???

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180876056061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## lovelycouturec

*





hi to all,


i am looking to id these Prada pumps. I have no clue and google search is not being my bff right now by finding them. lol. much needed help is needed. thank you in advance if anyone can identify them!*


----------



## kbella86

CAn someone please tell me the style name of these Manolo Blahniks?

TIA!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

kbella86 said:


> CAn someone please tell me the style name of these Manolo Blahniks?
> 
> TIA!!



Not sure but this is the best I could find. The style name for the shoes I found are "Eufida".
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Manol...ci_sku=prod148430084skuLEOPARD&CS_003=5630585


----------



## mizsunshyne

daniigo said:


> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=jlo050912_X17#pic26
> 
> 
> 
> CAN ANYONE ID THESE SPIKES?
> 
> THANKS





daniigo said:


> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...dance-again-performance-with-casper-smart-01/
> 
> 
> 
> DIFFERENT VIEW SAME SHOES???



Gianmarco Lorenzi maybe?
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/gia-lorenzi-platform-pump-item-10118120.aspx
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/gia-lorenzi-suede-pump-item-10158024.aspx

Most likely hers was this one in black without the stones which would be the 2nd link up there.
http://myshoescollection.com/var/resizes/Gianmarco Lorenzi pumps 1.jpg?m=1334741146
http://myshoescollection.com/var/resizes/Gianmarco Lorenzi pumps 2.jpg?m=1334741146


----------



## mizsunshyne

loveglitzer said:


> Hello, I bought these on ebay - please ID them. The Info is in french and I don´t think the name would be Chaussures???
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/180876056061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!


 Chaussures is the french word for shoes. This is by Christian Louboutin but they look vintage. They're quite similar to Miss Tack and Mistica. You might want to ask here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html

HTH!


----------



## mizsunshyne

sushiette said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to identify those shoes....
> 
> Anyone would know who the designer is?
> 
> They look like a mix of Giambatista Vallis and Charlotte Olympias....
> 
> Thank you so much,
> 
> Sylvie





daniigo said:


> "Ruthie Davis".... I'm quite sure



Yup, it's Ruthie Davis for Dennis Brasso. She dons a pair. It's called "Linden".
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1695491&stc=1&d=1335318096


----------



## mizsunshyne

seulki said:


> Can anyone help my identify the shoes Emma Stone is wearing in these picture?
> Thank you so much~!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img249.imagevenue.com/img.ph...tone_OALosAngeles_April4_2012_6_122_216lo.jpg



Very similar to this one
http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...s-_-Affiliate-_-Pocket Your Dollars-_-Primary

And this one
http://styledon.com/products/fashion/moschino-cheap-and-chic/shoes/2454-henry


----------



## Luv2shopinay

kbella86 said:
			
		

> CAn someone please tell me the style name of these Manolo Blahniks?
> 
> TIA!!



They say it's the Pepe, but I don't think it is. Dupe of that is Steve Madden "Real Love"


----------



## loveglitzer

mizsunshyne said:


> Chaussures is the french word for shoes. This is by Christian Louboutin but they look vintage. They're quite similar to Miss Tack and Mistica. You might want to ask here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html
> 
> HTH!



Thank you so much ... they already came in and are wonderfully comfortably


----------



## mizsunshyne

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you so much ... they already came in and are wonderfully comfortably



Yay! So happy they fit you! It's quite the opposite for me with Louboutins. His sizing is just so off. Wear them in good health!


----------



## mizsunshyne

.


----------



## mizsunshyne

mizsunshyne said:


> Yup, it's Ruthie Davis for Dennis Brasso. She dons a pair. It's called "Linden".
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1695491&stc=1&d=1335318096



Whoops I linked the wrong photo.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you help me IDing this Chloe sandals? 

(pic credit: ebay.co.uk listing)








Thank you in advance.


----------



## loveglitzer

mizsunshyne said:


> Yay! So happy they fit you! It's quite the opposite for me with Louboutins. His sizing is just so off. Wear them in good health!



Thank you. Oh yes - I WILL ... next week I will bring them to a great cobbler and he will fix and shorten the heel for a few millimeter and will cover my read sole. Hope it will look great again. Also the innersole will need a little care. After that ... I paint and strass them. I´m still changing my mind ... right now I would love meridian blue


----------



## mizsunshyne

loveglitzer said:


> Thank you. Oh yes - I WILL ... next week I will bring them to a great cobbler and he will fix and shorten the heel for a few millimeter and will cover my read sole. Hope it will look great again. Also the innersole will need a little care. After that ... I paint and strass them. I´m still changing my mind ... right now I would love meridian blue


That's sounds so pur-tee! I hope you'll share the final results!


----------



## MonAmie

Can someone please ID these Celine sandals?


----------



## loveglitzer

mizsunshyne said:


> That's sounds so pur-tee! I hope you'll share the final results!



Yes I will - but in the other DIY where all the strassing projects are. Still haven´t made up my mind.


----------



## IrisCole

Does anyone recognize these shoes?  This is from Urban Magazine - when you click you can flip through the whole issue, which has details about what she's wearing, but you can't zoom in  (at least not that I can see).  

Thank you!!


----------



## VictorD

can someone please help me ID this style of MB I.E season style , have these ever even been made ?  i got them on consignment


----------



## VictorD

thnx u


----------



## Milana

Does anyone know who makes the shoes Teresa Giudice wore on the first episode of RHONJ this year?  They are black fringe with a back zip.  here is an article that shows the shoes but none of the options are actually them! http://www.bigblondehair.com/real-ho...ringe-sandals/
does anyone know who makes them? i believe this season was taped last summer..
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Can you ID VB's wedges?


 



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-brother-Brooklyn-gives-helping-hand.html

TIA


----------



## IrisCole

nillacobain said:


> Can you ID VB's wedges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-brother-Brooklyn-gives-helping-hand.html
> 
> TIA



Lanvin: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-KMfm1y4tOWHJcNTd4BEy2g


----------



## nillacobain

IrisCole said:


> Lanvin: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-KMfm1y4tOWHJcNTd4BEy2g


 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## magicturkey

they're likely high-end, but i can't seem to ID them!


----------



## ghost party

Hi...

I got these TO&CO shoes at a thrift store for $15 today.  I can't find what model/style of shoe they are.  They look very similar to "Betty" however these have no detailing on the toes and there is a fringe on the tongue under the laces.

I'd appreciate any help in identifying what style they are.  They are pretty worn on the bottoms and may need a resoling soon.  Great shape otherwise.


----------



## magicturkey

Spotted these on a Gap model on their site; contacted a Gap representative, and they said, they're the model's own. Any ideas?


----------



## Edna

I also posted this in the celeb ID section. Can anyone ID Miley's boots? I'm desperate!


----------



## Edna

Nevermind! Someone answered in my other thread!  They are Maison Martin Margiela.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Please help!  I desperately need these in a hurry!

http://littleminnie.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/mint-bow-shoes2.png

littleminnie.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/mint-bow-shoes2.png


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Saw these and loved them but can't find them, anyone know who made these? Sorry for the bad pic, best I could find!!!


----------



## katran26

ooh, that's a tough one....reminds me of something Giuseppe Zanotti or Cesare Paciotti would make, but can't be sure


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi shoe experts  could you please identify who makes these? I am in love with them.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

katran26 said:
			
		

> ooh, that's a tough one....reminds me of something Giuseppe Zanotti or Cesare Paciotti would make, but can't be sure



I knowww and I keep looking and nothing


----------



## ncch

Maybe dv?  Dolce vita. I think I saw one of their sandals somewhere and they had the gold bar thing at the front of the shoe.


----------



## ahall419

I've been looking and looking for the origin of these shoes for a long time now! I saw them on pinterest and I've been freaking out just to find them and almost gave up when I thought to ask you ladies! I'm praying that SOMEONE can help!!! They are my TO-DIE-FOR shoes!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Sorry I can't totally say for sure, but there are many available on eBay.  This is one I found.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Lace-U...11286?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a75274616


----------



## pinkpol15h

I remember seeing shoes SIMILAR to these a few years ago.. The wedge is clear (lucite?), and the rest of the shoe is hot pink. I am 99% certain it wasn't a peep toe. TIA!! Years later and I still think about them 

http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-grey-f...ep-toe-wedges/cat1070220/308147001/detail.fly


----------



## JennyHxoxo

ahall419 said:


> I've been looking and looking for the origin of these shoes for a long time now! I saw them on pinterest and I've been freaking out just to find them and almost gave up when I thought to ask you ladies! I'm praying that SOMEONE can help!!! They are my TO-DIE-FOR shoes!



@ahall419

These shoes are from haute & rebellious & most likely just an off brand.
http://blog.hauteandrebellious.com/2012_04_01_archive.html

If you message the girl who owns the blog she's super helpful (I've purchased from her before).


----------



## pinkpol15h

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hi shoe experts  could you please identify who makes these? I am in love with them.



My best guess would be a random asian brand  or those weird pretend-emo kids' stores (not to offend anyone, it's the best way i know how to describe those kind of teenagers lol) like hot topic.

I.e. http://www.yesstyle.ca/en/sunbijou-faux-leather-quilted-wedge-sneakers/info.html/pid.1030408418

I did a quick search for you:
http://www.yesstyle.ca/en/list.html?q=wedge+sneaker&ss=175&bpt=48


----------



## Acheriontop

Hi ladies! My mom was browsing and found these on a Neiman Marcus advertisement. She has to have them! Too bad we couldn't find these on Neiman Marcus anywhere! What is the style name please? Sorry for the blurry picture, I took it with my phone from the computer screen. TIA!


----------



## Eli84

Acheriontop said:


> Hi ladies! My mom was browsing and found these on a Neiman Marcus advertisement. She has to have them! Too bad we couldn't find these on Neiman Marcus anywhere! What is the style name please? Sorry for the blurry picture, I took it with my phone from the computer screen. TIA!



Jimmy Choo Garland Crystal Suede in orange

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=48459757


----------



## Acheriontop

Eli84 said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo Garland Crystal Suede in orange
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=48459757



Perfect! Thank you for the fast reply!


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me IDing this Chloe sandals?
> 
> (pic credit: ebay.co.uk listing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 

Anyone? TIA!


----------



## eagleray21

I saw those ones on the sass bide website, fell in love instantly 

Please help if anyone knows who made them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comes in black as well!!


----------



## Suziie

Please help me to ID these shoes, saw them on carolinesmode.com, they are TDF!!


----------



## ahall419

JennyHxoxo said:


> @ahall419
> 
> These shoes are from haute & rebellious & most likely just an off brand.
> http://blog.hauteandrebellious.com/2012_04_01_archive.html
> 
> If you message the girl who owns the blog she's super helpful (I've purchased from her before).



Thanks! I had finally found them the day you replied! But I messaged her and I'm still waiting for a reply. Are most of the items on her site random brands? I can't seem to find any brand names anywhere! I NEED those shoes! lol


----------



## nay.nay01

They are Dolce Vita... I have some in white, got them form T.J Maxx about a month ago..


----------



## bvbirdygirl

Can anyone ID these shoes?


----------



## ficre24

Could someone ID these shoes? I've been googling nonstop but can't find an answer. 

Thanks!


----------



## JennyHxoxo

ahall419 said:


> Thanks! I had finally found them the day you replied! But I messaged her and I'm still waiting for a reply. Are most of the items on her site random brands? I can't seem to find any brand names anywhere! I NEED those shoes! lol



The shirt I ordered ended up being made by Ellison which is one of those contemporary cheapie brands that they sell on sites like nasty gal, tobi, lulus, mod cloth, etc. You may want to check out LAShowroom.com or FashionGo.net and see if you can find them or something similar in there to narrow down the brand.


----------



## Ninja Sue

Can anyone help me identify these lovelies? A friend of mine is dying for them. TIA!


----------



## Dark Ennui

ficre24 said:


> Could someone ID these shoes? I've been googling nonstop but can't find an answer.



These are apparently the Kimchi Blue "Suede Double Buckle Heel" sold at Urban Outfitters.  



Ninja Sue said:


> Can anyone help me identify these lovelies? A friend of mine is dying for them. TIA!



They are Brian Atwood's Vanity sandals/heels.


----------



## Ninja Sue

Dark Ennui said:


> These are apparently the Kimchi Blue "Suede Double Buckle Heel" sold at Urban Outfitters.
> 
> 
> 
> They are Brian Atwood's Vanity sandals/heels.



You rock, Dark Ennui! Thank you!


----------



## holleigh

maalouf73 said:


> i'm in paris for the moment and i have seen girls sporting these babies...  does anyone know the brand/stores/website i could find them on in either paris or the united states?
> 
> also, would anyone know who this fashionista is?  she was featured on style.com's paris fashion week, and i saw her on my street yesterday wearing knee  high platforms
> 
> photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs430.snc3/24813_1402805630455_1241760068_31078147_4952605_n.jpg


Wow, beaut', not sure who's they are, but OFFICE (uk) have some very similar ones in at moment (july2012) x


----------



## Dark Ennui

holleigh said:


> Wow, beaut', not sure who's they are, but OFFICE (uk) have some very similar ones in at moment (july2012) x



These were IDed  ...btw Barneys seems to have these online in a size 9 lol.  Many sizes in the red version though. 


jen_sparro said:


> These are the Chloe Susan Studded Ankle boot,  from f/w 08 and sold out...


----------



## kdo

The Chloe Susan's were re-released last season.



Dark Ennui said:


> These were IDed  ...btw Barneys seems to have these online in a size 9 lol.  Many sizes in the red version though.


----------



## ficre24

Dark Ennui said:


> These are apparently the Kimchi Blue "Suede Double Buckle Heel" sold at Urban Outfitters.



Thanks a million, Dark Ennui!!


----------



## bobobob

Could someone ID this?


----------



## Suziie

Suziie said:


> Please help me to ID these shoes, saw them on carolinesmode.com, they are TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 1780366



Nobody???


----------



## debsmith

Anyone know the brand and where to find these?


----------



## debsmith

Another shot...


----------



## missaznpirate

Could someone please id rachel bilson's cheetah print shoes?  Are they from shoe mint, or Jeffrey Campbell or something?

TIA!!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

missaznpirate said:


> Could someone please id rachel bilson's cheetah print shoes?  Are they from shoe mint, or Jeffrey Campbell or something?
> 
> TIA!!!



I've seen chatter that it's the ShoeMint Esther boots but I have no clue. 

http://www.shoemint.com/shoes/esther


----------



## Kayapo97

debsmith said:


> Another shot...


 
The model is Brae Peck for Kasil jeans AW12 could ask them
info@kasilworkshop.com


----------



## ilovefashion87

Can anyone ID these


----------



## katran26

reminds me of one of Giuseppe Zanotti's heel-less shoes, but it could be a lesser brand like Aldo, etc. doing a copy of the style...not sure


----------



## jz2386

Can anyone identify the maker of these shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Kayapo97

jz2386 said:


> Can anyone identify the maker of these shoes? Thanks!
> View attachment 1811710


They are in the style of Rene Caovilla, but not sure they actually are


----------



## Kayapo97

debsmith said:


> Anyone know the brand and where to find these?


 
They look like sandals by Celine - these were from Fall 2011 I think


----------



## debsmith

Kayapo97 said:


> The model is Brae Peck for Kasil jeans AW12 could ask them
> info@kasilworkshop.com



Thank you!!


----------



## debsmith

Kayapo97 said:


> They look like sandals by Celine - these were from Fall 2011 I think



Thank you!


----------



## laperla2015

https://p.twimg.com/Aui6n54CQAArcVY.jpg

I couldn`t find a better picture unfortunatly.


----------



## Dark Ennui

jz2386 said:


> Can anyone identify the maker of these shoes? Thanks!
> View attachment 1811710



Sold at AmiClubwear

http://www.amiclubwear.com/shoes-heels-patricia-03goldmetpu.html#


----------



## TravelBug

Can someone please ID these shoes?  Kristen Johnston is waring them in this promo picture for The Exes.  I hope the picture is big enough - love the combination of the metal kitten skinny heels and the sexy cut out in the front.


----------



## Bratty1919

I was given these shoes but they're not my size:
https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/August32012?authkey=Gv1sRgCITQ6pf3zaGuPg
Anyone know where I can buy them?
Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Bratty1919 said:


> I was given these shoes but they're not my size:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/August32012?authkey=Gv1sRgCITQ6pf3zaGuPg
> Anyone know where I can buy them?
> Thanks very much in advance!



Those are Mr. Kimel vintage shoes so you'll have to get lucky looking around online and in vintage shops.    Here's a pair like yours that sold.  It has a little info on where they were originally purchased.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/45780188/vintage-50s-leopard-print-pony-hair-open


----------



## Bratty1919

Dark Ennui said:


> Those are Mr. Kimel vintage shoes so you'll have to get lucky looking around online and in vintage shops.    Here's a pair like yours that sold.  It has a little info on where they were originally purchased.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/45780188/vintage-50s-leopard-print-pony-hair-open


Any idea how much they went for? I can't tell from the listing. Thanks!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Bratty1919 said:


> Any idea how much they went for? I can't tell from the listing. Thanks!



No clue, I'm going to guess from $50's-100?


----------



## nanette0269

magicturkey said:


> Spotted these on a Gap model on their site; contacted a Gap representative, and they said, they're the model's own. Any ideas?



i really love those....could go with anything.


----------



## poptarts

Could some ID these please? TIA!







Pic credit shopstyle


----------



## Luv2shopinay

poptarts said:
			
		

> Could some ID these please? TIA!
> 
> Pic credit shopstyle



Zara has some similar to that...


----------



## Luv2shopinay

A few posts back there was an inquiry regarding Rihanna's Manolo Blahnik sandals----- found them.  It's called the Chaos, other color special made to order.


----------



## quackedup

TravelBug said:


> Can someone please ID these shoes?  Kristen Johnston is waring them in this promo picture for The Exes.  I hope the picture is big enough - love the combination of the metal kitten skinny heels and the sexy cut out in the front.



Christian Louboutin 'Newtons'.
I think these were about 2 seasons ago? not sure if they are still made...


----------



## TravelBug

^ Thank you thank you thank you!  Off to *bay I go!


----------



## BeautiflDrtyRch

poptarts said:


> Could some ID these please? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828838
> 
> 
> 
> Pic credit shopstyle


Alexander Wang


----------



## poptarts

Luv2shopinay said:


> Zara has some similar to that...



Thank you. I grabbed the Zara pair a while ago. Great shoe 





BeautiflDrtyRch said:


> Alexander Wang



Thanks for your help. Can you further ID the style name if possible please? Not sure if you're thinking of the A.Wang. Lina, which looks like this:








Or the Liya,

http://otteny.com/catalog/shoes/heels/liya-stingray-pump.html?source=shopstyle&brand=Alexander+Wang

They both look different than the one I posted. Thanks again.


----------



## renstar

poptarts said:


> Could some ID these please? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828838
> 
> 
> 
> Pic credit shopstyle


I believe it's Altuzarra.


----------



## poptarts

renstar said:


> I believe it's Altuzarra.



Thank you so much! I have been dying for these. May I ask if you know where they might be available? TIA


----------



## renstar

poptarts said:


> Thank you so much! I have been dying for these. May I ask if you know where they might be available? TIA


Not sure... my best guess would be Barney's since they carried the spring print version.


----------



## poptarts

renstar said:


> Not sure... my best guess would be Barney's since they carried the spring print version.



Thanks very much. I'll give them a go


----------



## angel1982

jz2386 said:


> Can anyone identify the maker of these shoes? Thanks!
> View attachment 1811710


They seem to be on ebay. Link is:

Gold NAHI 4.5"heel front straps/ rhinestone ankle strap go around leg Size. 8

http://******/OeKTd7


----------



## J_L33




----------



## Mia Bella

I need these booties! I looked through what feels like all the shoes on the website to no avail. I'm thinking they're either alexander Wang or balenciaga?

http://www.barneys.com/HELMUT-Kinet...,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-dresses&index=38


----------



## Mia Bella

Can anyone tell me who makes them?

http://www.barneys.com/HELMUT-Kinetic-Jersey-Drape-Front-Short-Dress/501813128,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-dresses&index=38&utm_source=GAN&utm_medium=PurseBlog.com&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## runner1

Mia Bella said:


> Can anyone tell me who makes them?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/HELMUT-Kinetic-Jersey-Drape-Front-Short-Dress/501813128,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-dresses&index=38&utm_source=GAN&utm_medium=PurseBlog.com&utm_campaign=Primary



These are awesome! They look like Ann Demeulemeester to me. Could they be these?
http://www.polyvore.com/ann_demeulemeester_open_toe_wedge/thing?id=61932716


----------



## Mia Bella

runner1 said:


> These are awesome! They look like Ann Demeulemeester to me. Could they be these?
> http://www.polyvore.com/ann_demeulemeester_open_toe_wedge/thing?id=61932716



You found them! You're awesome, thank you!


----------



## srh106

hi - who are those amazing gold fringe sandal heels from?!?!

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20624519,00.html#21206424


----------



## Tinamuss

Can you tell me where to buy this ? I LOVE them, but can't find them anywhere  

Found the picture on the blog: www.ulrikkelund.com

She just states that there from another country.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

please help me find out who these are made by?  TIA


----------



## mrwata

Can anybody tell me where I can get these boots?  I'm guessing YSL, but I'm not too sure.
Thanks!!


----------



## Berge

Wondering if anyone knows who makes these boots? I kinda love them.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

guhhh... no, sorry, but I like the dress


----------



## Berge

CEC.LV4eva said:


> guhhh... no, sorry, but I like the dress



@CEC.LV4eva - haha. I know. I love the dress too. I got the image off of HauteLook - I am loving the boots AND the dress and I have no idea who makes either.


----------



## runningbird

Those look like Madewell's Archive boots.


----------



## Berge

runningbird said:


> Those look like Madewell's Archive boots.



thanks @runningbird - i think that's what they look like Madewell Archive boots too but i wanted that opinion confirmed.


----------



## oahctrec

Please help me ID these booties. I found them on PiperLime: http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&pid=426200002


----------



## courtb1993

Can anyone ID these booties? I contacted Gap but they said they belonged to the model and no additional information was available. I thought maybe they were Marc by Marc Jacobs Saxo but they aren't quite the same. They have a back zip and stacked heel. Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## LVtoChanel

Please help to ID this pair of booties. I can't remember when it was but I got the pics from tpf and was looking for something similar but nothing till now. TIA!


----------



## renstar

LVtoChanel said:


> Please help to ID this pair of booties. I can't remember when it was but I got the pics from tpf and was looking for something similar but nothing till now. TIA!


looks like it says Burberry on the buckle.


----------



## LVtoChanel

renstar said:


> looks like it says Burberry on the buckle.


 

Thanks renstar! Didnt notice the wordings on the buckle at all. Maybe I should start checking out the Burberry thread. 

Is there anyone else who can possibly help me to identify what season it was from please? Much appreciate your help. Thanks!!


----------



## daniigo

http://www.amyadamsfan.com/gallery/albums/Photoshoots/2010 C Magazine/mq-052.jpg


Is it Nicholas Kirkwood perhaps?

Any Help on these ?


----------



## jbot

any idea on kate's shoes?


----------



## tiffsters

Hi there! 

I stumbled upon these shoes randomly and want them for my upcoming wedding!  Can anyone identify??


----------



## beauxgoris

I love these black boots that have the same elastic back as the Weitzman 5050 boots. In fact I was sure they were those - until I looked at the heel height. The heel on these is for sure higher then the 5050. Any guesses? 


















See how much shorter the 5050 heel is (photo below). It's listed as *one inch* - there is no way the boots above only have that much of a heel. The above look 1 3/4" to 2" heel.


----------



## -blank

It should be the Stuart Weitzman Reserve boot which has a slightly higher heel than the 5050.


----------



## Melanie611

Does anyone know who makes these?  I would LOVE to find them for my wedding.... Please help!

media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/upload/249527635574285574_SrNtZSxB_c.jpg


----------



## JL988

LVtoChanel said:


> Thanks renstar! Didnt notice the wordings on the buckle at all. Maybe I should start checking out the Burberry thread.
> 
> Is there anyone else who can possibly help me to identify what season it was from please? Much appreciate your help. Thanks!!




These boots are from the Burberry Prorsum Fall 2009 collection


----------



## LVtoChanel

JL988 said:


> These boots are from the Burberry Prorsum Fall 2009 collection



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ncch

jbot said:
			
		

> any idea on kate's shoes?



I've been looking for these too!


----------



## armanigirl

Does anyone know??


----------



## Chelltastic

Hey guys this is my first post 

Can you help with these?


----------



## claudia09

I know I've seen this somewhere but I have no idea where..

Any clue?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lette

Those are the Susanna boots by Chloe


----------



## claudia09

Yayy thanks!


----------



## BD1219

I can't find the brand to these shoes! I was wondering if anybody else would know?

Thanks!!


----------



## BD1219

BD1219 said:


> I can't find the brand to these shoes! I was wondering if anybody else would know?
> 
> Thanks!!


I found out through a recent post!! Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## kett

Classic Kirkwood - he does a version of that particular shoe pretty much every season. I think this one is from SS 2012

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Nicholas-Kirkwood-Lace-Up-Lace-Platform-Sandal-Sandals/prod134040172/


----------



## anicole86

Hi everyone! Can anyone ID SDLRs shoes? TIA! &#58388;&#58391;&#57606;&#58373;


----------



## takemetoparis

Would anyone happen to know what/if these Celine boots have a specific name and what year/season they are from? Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Cel...-Fall-Brick-Block-Heel-Gold-Hardware/80714205


----------



## tatsu_k

Girls, off hand, could you ID these? One of the girls i know they can be Rossi from 10-15 years ago, but who knows


----------



## Luv2shopinay

anicole86 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Can anyone ID SDLRs shoes? TIA! &#58388;&#58391;&#57606;&#58373;



I believe those are Zara, unless they copied a designer.

http://xxmioxx.blogspot.com/2012/08/zara-wooden-wedge-leather-ankle-boot.html


----------



## saira1214

Can anyone ID these camel/black boots, please?


----------



## twin-fun

saira1214 said:


> Can anyone ID these camel/black boots, please?



Balenciaga


----------



## saira1214

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Balenciaga



Are you talking about the camel/black ones on the girl in the back? I know Kristen's are Bal, but the other girl's are as well? I know Bal has a similar style, but they are a bit different.


----------



## alexgh

would like to buy them, if anyone knows what brand are they


----------



## nikiboston

hi! does anyone know what brand these boots may be? thank you!!


----------



## artjen

Frye?  I'm not sure.  Reminds me of the Melissa Button.


----------



## jettsett

http://blog.shopstyle.co.uk/Photo-Gwyneth-Paltrow-London-Grey-Ensemble-Including-Ankle-Boots-25143919

^^can anyone ID those grey suede booties on gwyneth paltrow?  thanks!!


----------



## pursemonsoon

can anyone ID the shoes emma stone is wearing in this picture?


----------



## Cullinan

artjen said:


> Frye?  I'm not sure.  Reminds me of the Melissa Button.
> 
> View attachment 1929637



These are lovely, just what I need to replace my worn out Timberlands..


----------



## shopjulynne

pursemonsoon said:
			
		

> can anyone ID the shoes emma stone is wearing in this picture?



I'd like to know too! and they look so cute here.


----------



## Stelladog

Does anyone know the designer of these?


----------



## jtran3

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/229809_10151225115868684_1957198048_n.jpg

Hey guys! Wanted to know if you knew who makes these or know any shoes similar to these! THANK YOU!!! SOOO sorry! I am not sure how to attach images on here.


----------



## LadySapphire

From my phone screen the logo on the sole could be Phillip plein but Im not sure


----------



## Kayapo97

Stelladog said:


> Does anyone know the designer of these?


 
I think you will find it is Vera Wang white collection


----------



## shazzy99

Can anyone help with an ID on these shoes/booties? The pic came in an email from mytheresa.com, however they don't stock them. TIA


----------



## LadySapphire

shazzy99 said:


> Can anyone help with an ID on these shoes/booties? The pic came in an email from mytheresa.com, however they don't stock them. TIA



They are lanvins i think


----------



## LadySapphire

Here's a link

http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/leather-pumps-177578.html


----------



## iraa

shazzy99 said:


> Can anyone help with an ID on these shoes/booties? The pic came in an email from mytheresa.com, however they don't stock them. TIA



These might be Casadei

http://www.barneys.com/Casadei-Quee...ium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary Banner


----------



## sadiebaby781

can anyone identify these heels? thanks!


----------



## debsmith

Can anyone ID these boots?


----------



## Kayapo97

shazzy99 said:


> Can anyone help with an ID on these shoes/booties? The pic came in an email from mytheresa.com, however they don't stock them. TIA



They are by Gianvito Rossi


----------



## mo.space

Can someone help me with these pls.. choo? pucci? aah so familiar


----------



## shazzy99

Kayapo97 said:


> They are by Gianvito Rossi



Thank you so much. Now to try and find them in black...


----------



## Kayapo97

shazzy99 said:


> Thank you so much. Now to try and find them in black...



Try Barneys.com


----------



## shazzy99

Kayapo97 said:


> Try Barneys.com



Thanks, you are very helpful . Green and grey only, but I will keep my eye out now I know what brand they are.


----------



## Georgia_Peach

Can somebody confirm that these are YSL Hortense? I can't seem to find this shoe in this shade of brown anywhere...


----------



## GrRoxy

I know its Fendi SS 2013 but I didnt fidn a thread to ID the height ! So if someone can guess from pic (I definitely can't) please help because I have no idea if should I be excited or not


----------



## Tealoveshoes

I was in Nyc last month and walked down Madison Av on Upper East Side as I randomly walked into a shop that sold both shoes and clothing and had these $850 beauties...As you can see, they fit perfectly. I looked briefly at the designer name and forgot to write it down. 
Any ideas??


----------



## xsunnyd

I saw these on a website today, and am absolutely lusting over them! Does anyone know who makes them, and where I can find it!?
TIA!


----------



## Qwerty321

Can someone please help me find "wrecker" jeffrey campbell heels in a dark brown size 6-6.5. Trying to get them for my gf and hope this forum can help. Looked all over no luck and being a guy don't know anywhere else to go. Thanks.


----------



## MissBalLouis

xsunnyd said:


> I saw these on a website today, and am absolutely lusting over them! Does anyone know who makes them, and where I can find it!?
> TIA!



They are Giuseppe Zanotti, but from a previous season so they maybe hard to find in a particular size. There are many dupes though.


----------



## MissBalLouis

Tealoveshoes said:


> I was in Nyc last month and walked down Madison Av on Upper East Side as I randomly walked into a shop that sold both shoes and clothing and had these $850 beauties...As you can see, they fit perfectly. I looked briefly at the designer name and forgot to write it down.
> Any ideas??



They look like Jerome Rousseau:

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/jerome+c.+rousseau+exclusive+suede+peeptoe+booties-+cobalt-black.do?sortby=ourPicks&CurrentCat=106367&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-jlpkYmaUMxdGqSrK51g2Ew&cid=LS


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hey ladies 

Any one who know this shoe is by??


----------



## pauline_sweden

Hi Ladies
Can anyone help me identify these chanelshoes???


----------



## daniigo

http://wpc.4d27.edgecastcdn.net/004D27/Red%20Carpet/EvangelineLillyTheHobbitWPRC/Evangeline+Lilly+The+Hobbit+WPRC+3.jpg


Anyone??? I can't place these, maybe Brian Atwood?


----------



## GrRoxy

pauline_sweden said:


> Hi Ladies
> Can anyone help me identify these chanelshoes???



These doesnt look like Chanel, they have OC instead of CC


----------



## Kayapo97

blueeyeskelli said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Any one who know this shoe is by??



They look typical of Gianmarco Lorenzi style to me.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Kayapo97 said:


> They look typical of Gianmarco Lorenzi style to me.



Thank you x


----------



## pauline_sweden

GrRoxy said:


> These doesnt look like Chanel, they have OC instead of CC


Thank u,


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I saw some that were similar in the Tibi spring show on style.com.  These are not the Tibi shoes and I'd love to know who makes these!

media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/upload/184577284699572576_apvkuDoW_c.jpg


----------



## vhdos

Perhaps mods can move this to the Glass Slipper where you might get more responses


----------



## Vinyl

Saw these Chelsea boots on Tumblr:






Anyone have an ID?  Most Chelsea boots I've seen don't have a strip of leather in the middle of the elastic part.


----------



## Appletini10

I saw a girl at Bloomies yesterday wearing tall flat black suede boots with gold back zip.... Stunning boots.  Any idea how I can find them? Google didn't help  TIA


----------



## daniigo

Does anyone know of an active internet forum to get celebrity red carpet shoe id's? The one on the Glass Slipper doesn't work. There are hundreds upon hundreds of queries and few answers.

Sites like Shoerazzi and RCFA do fine jobs but they can't see everything.

...and I'm talking about designer heels that should be relatively easy to id for a forum of enthusiasts, not arcane low end shoes.

Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## Mia Bella

Do any of you fab ladies know anything about this shoe? Designer and name of the style? I love how buttery the leather looks and it just looks really comfy. I need these in my life!  TIA!


----------



## katran26

^Hmm, the cutouts remind me of Gucci 

http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-cut-out-leather-Helena-platform-boots/p/308146801/detail.fly


----------



## Vintasia

^^ Or perhaps Ann Demeulemeester!


----------



## J_L33

pursemonsoon said:


> can anyone ID the shoes emma stone is wearing in this picture?



Miu Miu
http://outfitidentifier.com/?p=113922


----------



## alyssago

Anyone know who makes these? These are wedges worn by the models on Vince clothing's website. They said some of the shoes on their site are by Chloe, but I haven't been able to find them...Thanks!


----------



## trikhey_03

Help me id these please... I know they are Jeffrey Campbell's. i would really appreciate it if you could help me  TIA!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

alyssago said:


> Anyone know who makes these? These are wedges worn by the models on Vince clothing's website. They said some of the shoes on their site are by Chloe, but I haven't been able to find them...Thanks!




Celine espadrille wedge in mahogany (or a very close copy).


----------



## sarahkm

I must know what shoes these are and where I can get them !! Here is a picture: http://imgur.com/yzxpP
THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahkm

heres the picture in case the link doesn't work !


----------



## V0N1B2

Those are the Jeffrey Campbell "Lita"
Just google it, you'll find them everywhere.


----------



## lee23

Mia Bella said:


> Do any of you fab ladies know anything about this shoe? Designer and name of the style? I love how buttery the leather looks and it just looks really comfy. I need these in my life!  TIA!



Looks like Elisanero peep-toe ankle boots.


----------



## trikhey_03

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> Help me id these please... I know they are Jeffrey Campbell's. i would really appreciate it if you could help me  TIA!!



Noone?


----------



## AngelCakes25

trikhey_03 said:
			
		

> Help me id these please... I know they are Jeffrey Campbell's. i would really appreciate it if you could help me  TIA!!



I'm not sure but go on sole struck they have tons of Jeffrey Campbell shoes maybe they have those. If not, try nasty gal.


----------



## trikhey_03

AngelCakes25 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but go on sole struck they have tons of Jeffrey Campbell shoes maybe they have those. If not, try nasty gal.



Will do. Thanks! I tried googling it too but nothing came up. Im thinking maybe they're fake.


----------



## puchokiki

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/vqe1.jpg/

I know this pair is by Chanel, but does anyone know what season/year they are from? They are the same pair Alexa Chung has. I've been googling forever trying to find more information on them but not luck


----------



## Mia Bella

lee23 said:


> Looks like Elisanero peep-toe ankle boots.



O.M.G. You got it. You totally, 100% nailed it. Thank you *so* much lee. You're amazing!!!!


----------



## lee23

I don't have any of her shoes (yet!), but I always notice them. Hope you're able to hunt yours down!


----------



## sunnydayz256

Hi Ladies! Could you ID these black slingback shoes the model is wearing here? Want so bad! 

Asked Saks Online Chat and they did not know...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...18D5&Ntt=rebecca+minkoff&N=1553&bmUID=jLoBeBi


----------



## kgw5

I recognize the heel and believe they are Diane von Furstenberg: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/25...ndals-_-Elsa&gclid=CJG6rJPhuLQCFQ-e4AodMjEAyA


----------



## sunnydayz256

kgw5 said:


> I recognize the heel and believe they are Diane von Furstenberg: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/25...ndals-_-Elsa&gclid=CJG6rJPhuLQCFQ-e4AodMjEAyA




YES! ::fist pump:: ordering right now, thank you kgw!


----------



## ModDolls

Who makes these boots worn by Cara Delevingne ? She wore them to the Burberry Serpentine Summer party in London and wore them at the Rimmel party and the Uniqlo party as well.  Thanks


----------



## BeautiflDrtyRch

Can you help me ID these??

TIA

http://media-cache-ec3.pinterest.com/upload/46232333645043321_sFAzgBWk_b.jpg


----------



## shoesanddogs

Soo...

I found a fabulous Prada boot at Barney's Chicago last week, but they didn't have anywhere near my size.  It was knee high with a zipper part of the way up, probably a 4 inch heel, rounded toe.  My SA said there was one 38.5 in the entire system and they couldn't locate it at that moment.  Later that afternoon, she called back and said they had found it (at the NY location), and did I want it?  It was on sale for $670.

Fast forward to today, when I got my box from Barneys NY.  Inside my box was a size 38 mid-calf boot which appears to be in the wrong box (the box is way too long for the boots inside, and the picture on the outside does not match).  No zipper but has an adjustable buckle at the top of the boot.  No stickers or identifying information on the boot.  It looks "like" this boot but I think the heel is higher and thinner and it is of course black:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Prada-Sporty-Mid-Calf-Boot/prod71790103/

I've attached a couple of photos--can anyone help me ID this boot that I have?  I think I was charged for the boot I wanted, but got this one instead?  They're okay, but certainly not what I ordered so I'm really torn about them and would like more information, like, did I overpay, etc.  

I'm at a big disadvantage because I don't know much about Prada footwear as I am usually a CL girl so I am ignorant of style names, etc.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## lee23

Sorry you were sent the wrong boots. How aggravating 

Not that it helps much, but here are two more 'close but no cigar' near-matches - one from Rafaello's outlet, and one sold-out one from Neiman's.

Prada doesn't use distinct individual names for most of their shoes/boots, and you usually only get descriptive titles from store listings. Each model will have an article number, though. You might find one printed inside your boots. If you do, you can Google the number, and perhaps find a listing for the identical boots


It sounds like you do like the boots you received, even though they're not what your heart was set on. Maybe if you explain the situation to your SA she can give you a better deal, considering the circumstances.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I would return them.
They're ok... but you didnt' want them to begin with. You wanted another pair. This is the store/SA's problem. You should get free return service.


----------



## shoesanddogs

Thanks for the help--I had no idea that Prada didn't have specific style names but that makes sense as I was trying to search for these boots!

I am really torn.  True, they aren't the boots I chose, but the Chicago Barney's didn't have these boots so I didn't even know they existed.  It's not like I saw them, considered them, and chose the other ones instead.  And they do fit--no small feat with my fairly large calves.

Ugh.  I will sleep on it some more.    Thanks everyone!  If anyone has more information (like how much these may have retailed for), please share!


----------



## lee23

In making your decision, you can consider that the styles that we found (from Berdorf's, Raphaello, and Neiman's), which were basically variations of the same boots you now have, all originally retailed for around $1,000. One is still on sale for $582, and one had a final sale price of $445. 

The particular boots you received most likely have a similar value, in both original and current sale prices.

If you're leaning towards keeping them, you can tell your SA you saw an extremely similar model on sale at Neiman Marcus for $445, (or even send the link posted above), and ask if she can match that price. Or perhaps simply ask for a discount, seeing they are not the boots you ordered (and did not come with their correct box, as well).

If you decide against keeping them, you definitely should get a full refund, including free return service, as CEC.LV4eva stated. You could then use the money towards another pair that you're completely happy with.

I personally think those are great boots btw, even though they're not what you intentionally bought, and I can understand why you're feeling torn.


----------



## amaka

Hi everyone. I need your help!!! I am desperately trying to find these shoes. Spotted it on a lady at a wedding and she allowed me take a pic  She tells me its a Giuseppe Zanotti but didn't know what it was called. She bought these in Fall in Dubhai and I would like to track it down. I need these shoes in my life..... Does anyone know what the style is called? Or where I could find these? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

amaka said:


> Hi everyone. I need your help!!! I am desperately trying to find these shoes. Spotted it on a lady at a wedding and she allowed me take a pic  She tells me its a Giuseppe Zanotti but didn't know what it was called. She bought these in Fall in Dubhai and I would like to track it down. I need these shoes in my life..... Does anyone know what the style is called? Or where I could find these? Thank you so much!!!!



Here you go!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333009


----------



## amaka

Mia Bella said:


> Here you go!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333009



Thank you so much..... Now I'm hoping they've got my size....


----------



## mlemee

Are they Manolo Blahnik?


----------



## Kayapo97

No they are CL pigalle.


----------



## stilly

mlemee said:


> Are they Manolo Blahnik?



They are Christian Louboutin Nude Pigalle 120s


----------



## Greta_V

I need help finding these sandals or at least finding out their model name or number (I think they are Gianmarco Lorenzi)







PLEASE! I am in such looveeeee with them!


----------



## mlemee

Kayapo97 said:


> No they are CL pigalle.



Really? The heel looks so thin... Is the leather kid/nappa leather?


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Hi, can anyone ID these shoes?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## nitskulei

For me they look CL Pigalle in patent leather.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Could somebody ID Kim K's shoes for me. TIA


----------



## AECornell

Hey ladies. Need more help in finding the name of these shoes! I looked everywhere but couldn't find anything! They are a slingback with a 4" heel.


----------



## J_L33

Can someone ID these shoes? I know that they'd make anyone's toes look super-long, but I love them...they're really interesting.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## katran26

That's a lot of toe cleavage!!!! I know Giuseppe Zanotti sometimes makes sandals with that kind of toe opening...but not sure who designed the ones in your pic.


----------



## mumto4

Can anyone please please please help me find out the brand or where I can get these shoes?


----------



## newmommy_va

I don't know if this helps any, but when I expanded the image, they looked more like sandals to me with a curved strap across the toes (rather than peep toes). I agree with Katran26 that Giuseppe Zanotti could be an option, but these could also be Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Dolce & Gabbana... (even Stuart Weitzman)... there are many possibilities. When I googled "silver sandals", I saw many similar shoes with curved straps across the toes. Good luck finding what you're looking for!


----------



## joaosporting

Can someone tell me how to search for shoes of this kind? I do not know what words to use to describe them or what the name for the style...
http://24.media.tumblr.com/868efbd97501267d6fe1690234e58ad7/tumblr_mg26lmkwvM1rogam3o1_500.jpg


----------



## AECornell

Not sure if this helps, but I did find the original images of who was wearing them:
http://fashiony.ru/page.php?id_n=83550



mumto4 said:


> Can anyone please please please help me find out the brand or where I can get these shoes?


----------



## AECornell

They're called creepers.



joaosporting said:


> Can someone tell me how to search for shoes of this kind? I do not know what words to use to describe them or what the name for the style...
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/868efbd97501267d6fe1690234e58ad7/tumblr_mg26lmkwvM1rogam3o1_500.jpg


----------



## joaosporting

Thank you



AECornell said:


> They're called creepers.


----------



## mumto4

AECornell said:


> Not sure if this helps, but I did find the original images of who was wearing them:
> http://fashiony.ru/page.php?id_n=83550


Thank you so much. Its nearly impossible to find out anything about them


----------



## Kayapo97

mumto4 said:


> Can anyone please please please help me find out the brand or where I can get these shoes?




I think the company/brand might is sibel agakay which is turkish.


----------



## mumto4

Kayapo97 said:


> I think the company/brand might is sibel agakay which is turkish.


Thank you so much. You are right, now to find them somewhere to buy


----------



## FullyLoaded

Can someone ID the brand of either of these heels?


----------



## mulberryforbes

FullyLoaded said:


> Can someone ID the brand of either of these heels?



The left pair with the bow are lady dragon shoes by Vivienne Westwood for Melissa.


----------



## FullyLoaded

mulberryforbes said:


> The left pair with the bow are lady dragon shoes by Vivienne Westwood for Melissa.



Gracias!


----------



## carlarp

I saw these boots being worn by Mariam Leone on a daily program video. After much avail, not able to identify who is the designer of these boots and thought i would check with the forum. Does anyone recognize the designer of these boots? Someone thought they could be LK Bennet, but I am not sure.  Any other suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## syrahsyrah

From Brooklyn Blonde.

I know they're Valentino I just don't know the style name.


----------



## poptarts

FullyLoaded said:


> Can someone ID the brand of either of these heels?



The one on the right looks like Brian Atwood

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/b-brian-atwood-platform-evening-sandals-cassiane4-high-heel?ID=662205&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=#fn=spp=88&LinkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-w1pdHlX.Pw_eTVOcRwc1Mg&PartnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n

The color might be from previous seasons. Also a lot of high street designers have copied this style so could be one of those.


----------



## JL988

LouboutinHottie said:


> Could somebody ID Kim K's shoes for me. TIA




These are from Celine


----------



## FullyLoaded

poptarts said:


> The one on the right looks like Brian Atwood
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/b-brian-atwood-platform-evening-sandals-cassiane4-high-heel?ID=662205&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=#fn=spp=88&LinkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-w1pdHlX.Pw_eTVOcRwc1Mg&PartnerID=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n
> 
> The color might be from previous seasons. Also a lot of high street designers have copied this style so could be one of those.



Thank you Poptarts


----------



## sajuraiza

the two loafers in the top left corner are obviously knock offs of the christian louboutin loafers but I REALLY love them. The 3 loafers  are the same brand, the black studded one in the corner is another brand and the other 2 don't matter. Does anyone know one of the 2 brands or seen them anywhere??

distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/be2cbfbc72e211e2bc0822000a1f9737_7.jpg


----------



## lv_luva

Please help me ID these booties!  Thank you!


----------



## ravila2

can some1 help me ID these shoes? I know the manufacturer but not the name of the shoes

I know the left one is made by franco sarto and the right one by schutz, but i cant locate the shoes without their actual names


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

She was on Kelly and Michael show, jimmy Fallon and some other shows this week and was sporting these cute black sandals

Can anyone identify? 

I looked on BG, Barney's, AW, Neimans, no luck. Checked Elizabeth and James, Nordstroms 
Seems like a modern design. So cute. 

Moderate heel, ankle strap, extra strap across toes and triangle leather covering top of shoes. 

Tia!


----------



## newmommy_va

idk exactly, but google "Alexander Wang Sandal" and "Givenchy Sandal" and you'll see similar sandals. GL!



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> She was on Kelly and Michael show, jimmy Fallon and some other shows this week and was sporting these cute black sandals
> 
> Can anyone identify?
> 
> I looked on BG, Barney's, AW, Neimans, no luck. Checked Elizabeth and James, Nordstroms
> Seems like a modern design. So cute.
> 
> Moderate heel, ankle strap, extra strap across toes and triangle leather covering top of shoes.
> 
> Tia!


----------



## SunglassLove

Can anyone tell me more about these GZ? (Name, season, etc.) (Note that this photo may not be legit... but it's the style that the shoes is!)

Thanks!


----------



## SunglassLove

ravila2 said:


> can some1 help me ID these shoes? I know the manufacturer but not the name of the shoes
> 
> I know the left one is made by franco sarto and the right one by schutz, but i cant locate the shoes without their actual names



That's the Schutz Diadema. Gorgeous shoe, I'm lusting for it too!!!


----------



## LianaY




----------



## QuelleFromage

Please help me ID these lovelies.....thanks so much


----------



## Divealicious

QuelleFromage said:


> Please help me ID these lovelies.....thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 2088533



L.A.M.B Oxley pumps


----------



## ddha

Anyone recognize these? Thanks!

edit . . . sorry cant get the pic to show, but the link works.

http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/fey-paleyrock/tina-fey-paleyfest-an-evening-with-30-rock-writers-03.jpg

cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/fey-paleyrock/tina-fey-paleyfest-an-evening-with-30-rock-writers-03.jpg
cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/fey-paleyrock/tina-fey-paleyfest-an-evening-with-30-rock-writers-03.jpg

http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...eyfest-an-evening-with-30-rock-writers-03.jpg


----------



## QuelleFromage

Divealicious, you're my heroine!


----------



## Divealicious

QuelleFromage said:


> Divealicious, you're my heroine!



 youre very welcome


----------



## GinjaNinja

Could anyone help me locate these for my lovely wife?

http://i.imgur.com/IBUXfVl.jpg

Many thanks


----------



## newmommy_va

Here's what appears to be the original pic w/description: http://my-b-side.tumblr.com/post/26971618208/valentino-crystal-embellished-lace-sandal

Valentino crystal embellished lace sandal 



GinjaNinja said:


> Could anyone help me locate these for my lovely wife?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IBUXfVl.jpg
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## ageorge1

My friend found these on instagram. Does anyone recognize them? I want to surprise her for her wedding.


----------



## Zbornie

Can anybody identify either of these shoes for me? TIA.


----------



## LisaK026

Does anyone know who makes these?


----------



## lee23

LisaK026 said:


> Does anyone know who makes these?




Guiseppe Zanotti


Here they are in black


----------



## LisaK026

lee23 said:


> Guiseppe Zanotti
> 
> 
> Here they are in black



THANK YOU! I love tPF.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Can anyone ID the thigh high boots? TIA!


----------



## DeMiau

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Need help with these, not sure if Manolo or not and if so, when have they been for sale, better which season ?!?! TIA 





_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newmommy_va

According to this site, that shoe is a Manolo Blahnik "Laura" from Fall 2012: http://shoerazzi.com/manolo-blahnik-fall-2012-collection/

Another article w/a pic of Olivia Palermo wearing them: http://www.zimbio.com/Christian+Louboutin+Shoes/articles/UjTnWoHWagY/Olivia+Palermo+wore+Manolo+Blahnik+Laura+sandals

Here's a blogger, unboxing a pair: http://www.fashioningbyteosi.com/manolo-blahnik-laura-sandals/



DeMiau said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> Need help with these, not sure if Manolo or not and if so, when have they been for sale, better which season ?!?! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erst96405

Hey guys, I am selling a pair of YSL Burgundy snake skin criss-cross sandals.  I bought them years ago and the box (which I thought was original) says that they are the "106 Tribute Sandal.  However, now I am selling them and cannot seem to find them online.  All the other tribute sandals look nothing like the pair I am selling.  Could you please help me find out what type of YSL sandals these are?  Maybe then I could authenticate them.  I am definitely not trying to scam someone.


----------



## jojon21

Can someone please ID these athletic shoes Olivia Munn is wearing in this photo?
TIA!


----------



## imlvholic

Can anyone ID this gorgeous purple shoes please? TIA
http://www.fabsugar.com/Street-Styl...Fall-2013-28320657?slide=2&image_nid=28438304


----------



## poptarts

GinjaNinja said:


> Could anyone help me locate these for my lovely wife?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IBUXfVl.jpg
> 
> Many thanks



They're Valentino, but from a few seasons ago. I'm almost 100% confident that they are completely sold out from any boutique/department stores. Your best chance to contact Valentino directly to see if they possibly have any leftover inventory or stalk eBay.


----------



## k12nxcutie

Can anyone help me find this brand? I cant find  a picture of it but they sell sheepskin lined velvet flats with some sort of emblem in the front of the shoe. The emblem is also sewed into the velvet flats (in gold thread I believe) It is not tory burch, chanel ,or uggs. Its some sort of french-esque named brand though because I remember the name had a hyphen in it (for example jean-louis).

I know I'm being very vague but I MUST FIND THESE VELVET FLATS. I remember they were priced around $90.00, can one of you shoe experts help me?


----------



## skylark12

Hi I'm trying to get a christain louboutin handbag 
Authenticated ,can anyone point me in the right direction ??
Iv put it on louboutin thread 
But that's mainly shoes!
And they havnt replied !
Help pleases     Xxx


----------



## Ilgin

imlvholic said:


> Can anyone ID this gorgeous purple shoes please? TIA
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Street-Styl...Fall-2013-28320657?slide=2&image_nid=28438304



The purple shoes, fur coat and sunglasses are all from Louis Vuitton Resort 2013.


----------



## anniethecat

skylark12 said:


> Hi I'm trying to get a christain louboutin handbag
> Authenticated ,can anyone point me in the right direction ??
> Iv put it on louboutin thread
> But that's mainly shoes!
> And they havnt replied !
> Help pleases Xxx


 

It's in the right place on the Louboutin thread, very few of us authenicate bags so you will have to be patient and wait for one of them to log in. Thanks, I know it's frustrating but the bags aren't as popular as the shoes so many are not as exposed to them as the shoes.


----------



## Flip88

Ilgin said:


> The purple shoes, fur coat and sunglasses are all from Louis Vuitton Resort 2013.



Indeed, here is more of the fur

http://www.welovefur.com/?s=louis&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## imlvholic

Ilgin said:


> The purple shoes, fur coat and sunglasses are all from Louis Vuitton Resort 2013.



Wow! Thanks, I really love the shoes. I'll check them out next time I go to the LV store.


----------



## skylark12

anniethecat said:


> It's in the right place on the Louboutin thread, very few of us authenicate bags so you will have to be patient and wait for one of them to log in. Thanks, I know it's frustrating but the bags aren't as popular as the shoes so many are not as exposed to them as the shoes.


Oh I see thankyou very much for telling me,
I l be patient xxxxx


----------



## skylark12

skylark12 said:


> Oh I see thankyou very much for telling me,
> I l be patient xxxxx


Thankyou 
Iv bought this if eBay you see
So just concerned as I only have so long 
To sort , it , if there is a problem,
Il keep checking xx


----------



## annemerrick

Hi!  I believe these are Brian atwood but need a style name or some type of info!  I am in LoVE!!!


----------



## Black Elite

I'm aware that these are Jimmy Choo, but could anyone tell me the name of this style (if there is one?), as I am trying to locate a buy them. Thanks!!


----------



## Black Elite

erst96405 said:


> Hey guys, I am selling a pair of YSL Burgundy snake skin criss-cross sandals.  I bought them years ago and the box (which I thought was original) says that they are the "106 Tribute Sandal.  However, now I am selling them and cannot seem to find them online.  All the other tribute sandals look nothing like the pair I am selling.  Could you please help me find out what type of YSL sandals these are?  Maybe then I could authenticate them.  I am definitely not trying to scam someone.



The ones you're showing are YSL Tributes. Think of "Tribute" as more of a family line; they come as pumps, sandals, mary janes, platforms, etc. The style you most likely see are, at current, the most prominent and popular, but they are both Tributes. 

There are specific names within the family, but someone else will have to help you there. Good luck selling!


----------



## newmommy_va

This is the closest match I could find:

Jimmy Choo Cosmic Patent Leather Platform Pumps (purple)
@ Saks

Here's another Jimmy Choo Cosmic... in navy snakeskin
@ Nordstrom 

The Eros is another platform pump, with a higher heel. I couldn't find it in purple or snakeskin, but here's one in glitter.
@ Neiman Marcus

I don't know if you'd like the Abel, since it's a pointy toe pump without a platform... but it's available in purple snakesin (orchid)...
Jimmy Choo Abel Pump
@ Nordstrom

GL!



Black Elite said:


> I'm aware that these are Jimmy Choo, but could anyone tell me the name of this style (if there is one?), as I am trying to locate a buy them. Thanks!!


----------



## newmommy_va

Did you ever find the velvet flats you were looking for?

You might like this brand: Charles Philip Shanghai

@ NetAPorter
@ NeimanMarcus

GL!



k12nxcutie said:


> Can anyone help me find this brand? I cant find  a picture of it but they sell sheepskin lined velvet flats with some sort of emblem in the front of the shoe. The emblem is also sewed into the velvet flats (in gold thread I believe) It is not tory burch, chanel ,or uggs. Its some sort of french-esque named brand though because I remember the name had a hyphen in it (for example jean-louis).
> 
> I know I'm being very vague but I MUST FIND THESE VELVET FLATS. I remember they were priced around $90.00, can one of you shoe experts help me?


----------



## Black Elite

newmommy_va said:


> This is the closest match I could find:
> 
> Jimmy Choo Cosmic Patent Leather Platform Pumps (purple)
> @ Saks
> 
> Here's another Jimmy Choo Cosmic... in navy snakeskin
> @ Nordstrom
> 
> The Eros is another platform pump, with a higher heel. I couldn't find it in purple or snakeskin, but here's one in glitter.
> @ Neiman Marcus
> 
> I don't know if you'd like the Abel, since it's a pointy toe pump without a platform... but it's available in purple snakesin (orchid)...
> Jimmy Choo Abel Pump
> @ Nordstrom
> 
> GL!



All your search terms led me in the right direction... I found them!!! They are the Jimmy Choo Cosmic Plum Matt Elaphe Snake Skin Platform Pumps. THANK YOU!!!

Now if I can just find a place where the _authentic _ones aren't sold out.


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome!!

Some tpfers have had luck locating "sold out" items by calling stores directly... You could try the big department stores that sell Jimmy Choo shoes and/or their outlet stores... or wait for one to pop up on the used market. 

GL!



Black Elite said:


> All your search terms led me in the right direction... I found them!!! They are the Jimmy Choo Cosmic Plum Matt Elaphe Snake Skin Platform Pumps. THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Now if I can just find a place where the _authentic _ones aren't sold out.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Can someone i.d. these please! I want to say Charlotte Olympia?? But not sure..


----------



## Kayapo97

P.Y.T. said:


> Can someone i.d. these please! I want to say Charlotte Olympia?? But not sure..



I think you are probably right or they could be Nicholas Kirkwood.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^ Thanks


----------



## MissNano

Can anyone please ID the style name of these Nina Ricci flats? Thanks so much!


----------



## Black Elite

newmommy_va said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> Some tpfers have had luck locating "sold out" items by calling stores directly... You could try the big department stores that sell Jimmy Choo shoes and/or their outlet stores... or wait for one to pop up on the used market.
> 
> GL!



Just wanted to post a HUGE thank you to you! I located the shoes in my size at a Nordstrom in Hawaii. They're taking a trip halfway across the Pacific Ocean and then clear across the country to get to me! The next "seven to ten business days" will be agonizing anticipation but I'm so happy! THANK YOU AGAIN for the suggestion!


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, I'm thrilled for you!  (Keeping my fingers crossed that they'll be keepers!)



Black Elite said:


> Just wanted to post a HUGE thank you to you! I located the shoes in my size at a Nordstrom in Hawaii. They're taking a trip halfway across the Pacific Ocean and then clear across the country to get to me! The next "seven to ten business days" will be agonizing anticipation but I'm so happy! THANK YOU AGAIN for the suggestion!


----------



## JennyHxoxo

P.Y.T. said:


> Can someone i.d. these please! I want to say Charlotte Olympia?? But not sure..



They're actually from TopShop! 

http://perventina.livejournal.com/205124.html


----------



## Sophib13

does anyone know where I can get  these shoes they are pictured on asos with Calvin Klein socks ,  would they be Calvin Klein shoes as I can't find them anywhere.? Thanks!


----------



## JennyHxoxo

mumto4 said:


> Can anyone please please please help me find out the brand or where I can get these shoes?



They are by SIBEL AGAKAY 

http://www.duygusenyurek.com/2012/12/shoes-effect.html


----------



## JennyHxoxo

MissNano said:


> Can anyone please ID the style name of these Nina Ricci flats? Thanks so much!



Something along the lines of metallic ballerinas.. I tried zooming in on the box on the first link but no luck.. Maybe these will help? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/ballerines-pliables--vert-pastel-metallise-nina-ricci.shtml

http://www.polyvore.com/nina_ricci_metallic_ballerina_flats/thing?id=12971191


----------



## JennyHxoxo

annemerrick said:


> Hi!  I believe these are Brian atwood but need a style name or some type of info!  I am in LoVE!!!



They look really close to Charlotte Olympia "Belinda cutout leather sandals" minus the top strap and platform. Not an exact match though.


----------



## P.Y.T.

JennyHxoxo said:


> They're actually from TopShop!
> 
> http://perventina.livejournal.com/205124.html


Thank you so much..


----------



## AECornell

mumto4 said:


> Thank you so much. You are right, now to find them somewhere to buy



http://www.dressfromeurope.com/shoes/heels.html

Found this for you. Seems they're pretty inexpensive. On sale for $99. They didn't have the pair pictured earlier but some other ones.


----------



## MissNano

JennyHxoxo said:


> Something along the lines of metallic ballerinas.. I tried zooming in on the box on the first link but no luck.. Maybe these will help?



Thank you Jenny! I actually came across one of the links too!
The Ricci flats just arrived today and _ohh_ my feet were in heaven. They felt as soft and well-constructed as Lanvin ballerinas but are so underrated and definitely deserve more recognition!


----------



## occhiverdi

Does anyone know what LV's these are? They are from 2005.


----------



## JennyHxoxo

MissNano said:


> Thank you Jenny! I actually came across one of the links too!
> The Ricci flats just arrived today and _ohh_ my feet were in heaven. They felt as soft and well-constructed as Lanvin ballerinas but are so underrated and definitely deserve more recognition!



Oh they're gorgeous, I have had my eye on the Miu Miu velvet flats with bow for a while. Maybe I'll check out the Ricci ones too!


----------



## MissNano

JennyHxoxo said:


> Oh they're gorgeous, I have had my eye on the Miu Miu velvet flats with bow for a while. Maybe I'll check out the Ricci ones too!



Thank you! And when you do, please share how they work for you!


----------



## sphinox

Hi Giuseppe Zanotti fans! 

Can you guys help me identify the name this shoe? I love it, but can't find it!
cache.elizabethannedesigns.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Bride-in-Grecian-Gown-250x374.jpg


----------



## katran26

sphinox said:


> Hi Giuseppe Zanotti fans!
> 
> Can you guys help me identify the name this shoe? I love it, but can't find it!
> cache.elizabethannedesigns.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Bride-in-Grecian-Gown-250x374.jpg



Hi! I couldn't find the exact name, but I found some similar styles...

http://www.giuseppezanottidesign.com/us/women/sandals_cod44510791oc.html

http://www.yoox.com/us/44482530IO/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44482530IO&sizeId=

http://www.yoox.com/us/44521778MG/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=44521778MG&sizeId=


----------



## LianaY

LianaY said:


> View attachment 2088481



Hi, is there anyone her who can ID these please, pretty please?


----------



## Crystarium

Hi! Please help me ID this pair of shoes...it's been on my mind since forever and I still can't get my mind off it! Would love to get one 

Thank you!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/58514175.png/


----------



## Dark Ennui

Looks like Miu Miu slippers. 

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/embroidered-slipper-style-loafers-with-embellished-heel-198792.html



Crystarium said:


> Hi! Please help me ID this pair of shoes...it's been on my mind since forever and I still can't get my mind off it! Would love to get one
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/58514175.png/


----------



## PollyGal

Yes - Miu Miu!!


----------



## Crystarium

Dark Ennui said:


> Looks like Miu Miu slippers.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/embroidered-slipper-style-loafers-with-embellished-heel-198792.html



Thank you soooo much Dark Ennui and PollyGal!! You're a life saver!!! 

I'm going to get myself a pair now. Thanks again!!


----------



## laura711

I was in Liberty in London yesterday and came across these amazing shoes.  I was told by the SA that within Liberty they were called Alla, but that Manolo Blahnik would have a different name for it.  

It's almost impossible to find them through browsing.  A search for Alla has brought up two pictures so I suspect they are called something else... Can some Manolo expert please ID them for me?! I love them in black with the black nappa strap....

TIA


----------



## Dark Ennui

The Franco Sarto shoes are called the Hendrix. 



ravila2 said:


> can some1 help me ID these shoes? I know the manufacturer but not the name of the shoes
> 
> I know the left one is made by franco sarto and the right one by schutz, but i cant locate the shoes without their actual names


----------



## amusedcleo

Shop Savannah's also has them listed as the Alla...sorry i know that doesn't help a whole lot though


----------



## Kayapo97

I suspect they are called Alla, it is just that Liberty had a collection with some unique colourways to them when he launched the little shop within Liberty a couple of years ago.  It would be clearly marked on the box.


----------



## xBENNAx

Hello. If anyone knows what brand these heels are I would really appreciate it!!! Thanks so much


----------



## MiuMiow

I really really want to say Gucci, I think this shoe has been done by them in a ton of colours. But I cannot give you a definite positive.


----------



## Shea

Can anyone identify these? Thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

Gucci do do similar (as do Saint Laurent) but the toe-line is too pointy for either similar current models


----------



## Kayapo97

xBENNAx said:


> Hello. If anyone knows what brand these heels are I would really appreciate it!!! Thanks so much



I am pretty sure they are by Zara from last year. They have a similar shoe this season but without the platform sole. These look like the same sandals?


----------



## papertiger

Kayapo97 said:


> I am pretty sure they are by Zara from last year. They have a similar shoe this season but without the platform sole. These look like the same sandals?



I think you may have cracked it. If they are not the exact shoe then they are _very_ close copies. Bravo *Kayapo*


----------



## xBENNAx

Wow. Thank you so much for your help everyone!!!


----------



## lv_luva

Does anyone know who makes the loafers worn by Katherin Heigl?  Thank you!


----------



## snowcake

Need help ID'ing these shoes. A fellow member on a chat group of mine wants these for her wedding. Her Google-fu has failed her. Unfortunately, she has not been able to turn up much info, so it may be ID by sight only. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephy

Hi can anyone identity the flats she's wearing please? TIA


----------



## Mia Bella

snowcake said:


> Need help ID'ing these shoes. A fellow member on a chat group of mine wants these for her wedding. Her Google-fu has failed her. Unfortunately, she has not been able to turn up much info, so it may be ID by sight only. Thanks in advance.



Not sure who makes those but you should pass these along to your friend as an alternative, maybe. Something blue...

http://www.loefflerrandall.com/LRProduct.aspx?ProductID=660&CategoryID=180


----------



## Aliska

Hello dearies!

I am looking EXACTLY for the shoes this gal wearing - I know there are tons of wedged sneakers now, however I am hoping someone can identify the sneakers on the picture! I absolutely love their look and so far haven't found anything looking exactly like those, not amon Ash, J.Campbell or Steve Madden 

thank you in advance!


----------



## debsmith

Anyone out there that can ID these boots?


----------



## ShoppingBaoBao

Can someone kindly ID these shoes for me


----------



## newmommy_va

They look like Roger Vivier to me.



ShoppingBaoBao said:


> View attachment 2156384
> 
> 
> Can someone kinda ID these shoes for me


----------



## ShoppingBaoBao

Thank u newmommy


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome!



ShoppingBaoBao said:


> Thank u newmommy


----------



## annebelle

Anyone know who makes these shoes? They look so good plus they'd go really well with one of my dresses.


http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&c...bnh=168&tbnw=299&start=0&ndsp=19&tx=112&ty=79


----------



## LadySapphire

Can anyone ID these for me please?


----------



## annebelle

Anyone know who makes these shoes? Sorry I didn't manage to find a more detailed picture


----------



## louisesugar

Hello!! Does anyone know which shoes the girl on the stage is wearing?










The closest shoe I could find online is this one, but I don't know what brand it is, and I don't know where I can get it





I know some images are very blurry, very sorry about that, but any help is appreciated!


----------



## dr.huni

Can any one id these shoes?


----------



## New York City

They look like Tom Ford's lace up sandals to me


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Or maybe Jimmy Choo???


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

tom ford?


----------



## Soultripp

Help!! Looking for any clues or info about these boots...anyone know who made them?

http://pinterest.com/pin/90916486200299821/




Thank you for ANY help!
Eva


----------



## aga_135

Hello! Can someone tell me who is the designer of these Ivanka ***** heels?


----------



## laf724

Are they from this year?  Thanks,


----------



## Kayapo97

aga_135 said:


> Hello! Can someone tell me who is the designer of these Ivanka ***** heels?



They look like Manolo Blahnik to me, perhaps custom made.


----------



## Baglover25

can someone please ID the shoes the girl is wearing?

thanks!


----------



## newmommy_va

Ah... well... if we're guessing... I'm going to say Jimmy Choo.

For the life of me, I could not find these heels. More information about this photo could help.



aga_135 said:


> Hello! Can someone tell me who is the designer of these Ivanka ***** heels?





Kayapo97 said:


> They look like Manolo Blahnik to me, perhaps custom made.


----------



## aga_135

This photo is from May 13th 2012. I was looking for these shoes a lot and I think they could be from her own Ivanka ***** Shoes collection. It's just a guess but the heel and the front of the shoe is simillar to these ones from her collection. Unfortunately I can't find the exact model.



newmommy_va said:


> Ah... well... if we're guessing... I'm going to say Jimmy Choo.
> 
> For the life of me, I could not find these heels. More information about this photo could help.


----------



## bobolo

Just bought these on Ebay they are amazing . I have o clue what the style name is . So i thought i would come to the experts 


thanks guys


----------



## bobolo

bobolo said:


> Just bought these on Ebay they are amazing . I have o clue what the style name is . So i thought i would come to the experts
> 
> 
> thanks guys



ops here is the photo lol


----------



## takemetoparis

Anyone know the brand of these booties?? The hardware is not familiar to me...


----------



## Binks

Can somebody help me id these shoes that lauren pope is wearing (black outfit)


----------



## Kayapo97

They are by ZARA

http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/high-heels/high-heel-platform-court-shoe-c358018p1048792.html


----------



## Binks

Kayapo97 said:


> They are by ZARA
> 
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/high-heels/high-heel-platform-court-shoe-c358018p1048792.html


Thank you very much


----------



## debsmith

Can anyone ID these slouchy booties?


----------



## Profashionelle

Baglover25 said:


> can someone please ID the shoes the girl is wearing? thanks!



These are Christian Louboutin Illusions Strass PVC.



takemetoparis said:


> Anyone know the brand of these booties?? The hardware is not familiar to me...



These are Lanvin. See them here. I think they're from last season and unfortunately don't seem to be available anymore though.

Hope I could help you ladies!


----------



## Smy

Hi! I have been looking for these shoes ever since I saw the movie Laws of Attraction many years ago. Can you help me? Brand? Where to buy?


----------



## vanillabeans

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could ID the cross-over sandal in black glitter at the bottom right hand corner?


----------



## Shopaholic0705

Hi girls... Can someone please id these shoes for me ... They are made from a light colored chain and tie on top. Thanks for the help!


----------



## wanderlust44

Can someone identify these wedge boots? 

http://www.fabsugar.com/Kate-Bosworth-Prada-Bag-Dec-20-2011-20961709


----------



## SocialX

annemerrick said:


> Hi!  I believe these are Brian atwood but need a style name or some type of info!  I am in LoVE!!!


 
Hi there!

You probably found these already, but they are the Brian Atwood Alphard. The are on the website right now in a size 37 on sale for $2659: http://******/17mmvlJ


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Trying to figure these out...
http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/550x/45/5b/21/455b21cbcec5993c7143e26a10e87d68.jpg

They aren't:
Gianmarco Lorenzi
Tabitha Simmons
Rene Caovilla
Baldan
DSquared2


----------



## daniigo

http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...-milla-jovovich-bulgari-cocktail-party-01.jpg

Milla Jovovich Pumps at Bulgari????

Anyone???

Thanks


----------



## Stacenberg

Hi everyone, my first post here.  I know it is probably a long shot, but can anyone identify these shoes seen on a couple of models at Gilt?

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/cele...178374157-james-jeans-neo-beau-boyfriend-jean

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/styl...148-new-york-asymmetrical-gathered-knit-dress

I called Gilt and they couldn't help me as it is not a current item they carry.  Any help on finding these is really appreciated!


----------



## katran26

daniigo said:


> http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...-milla-jovovich-bulgari-cocktail-party-01.jpg
> 
> Milla Jovovich Pumps at Bulgari????
> 
> Anyone???
> 
> Thanks



I guessed Alaia, and then found this: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/category/blog/blog-designers/azzedine-alaia/

so guess I was right


----------



## J_L33

Stacenberg said:


> Hi everyone, my first post here.  I know it is probably a long shot, but can anyone identify these shoes seen on a couple of models at Gilt?
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/cele...178374157-james-jeans-neo-beau-boyfriend-jean
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/styl...148-new-york-asymmetrical-gathered-knit-dress
> 
> I called Gilt and they couldn't help me as it is not a current item they carry.  Any help on finding these is really appreciated!



Louboutin Panier (or Praia)


----------



## Stacenberg

J_L33 said:


> Louboutin Panier (or Praia)



Thank you so much!  Now it looks like the next challenge is actually finding stock of these as they seem to not be available anywhere now.


----------



## rhondaroni0

I am DYING to find out who makes these shoes that Evan Rachel Wood is wearing in the Marilyn Manson video "Heart-shaped glasses."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvf1DMDTosk
Don't worry, you don't have to sit through the whole video, they show them at the very beginning!!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> I am DYING to find out who makes these shoes that Evan Rachel Wood is wearing in the Marilyn Manson video "Heart-shaped glasses."
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvf1DMDTosk
> Don't worry, you don't have to sit through the whole video, they show them at the very beginning!!




Got a screenshot. I know it's not much to go by but you guys are pretty good at this!


----------



## slowdear

Can anyone identify this shoes? Thank you.


----------



## daniigo

katran26 said:


> I guessed Alaia, and then found this: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/category/blog/blog-designers/azzedine-alaia/
> 
> so guess I was right



The RCFA was the first place I looked before I posted. 

The dress is Alaia not the Pumps.

Can anyone ID these pumps on Milla?


----------



## katran26

daniigo said:


> The RCFA was the first place I looked before I posted.
> 
> The dress is Alaia not the Pumps.
> 
> Can anyone ID these pumps on Milla?



Well, they *do* have a brown sole, and I can only think of two designers who do this: Alaia and Lanvin.


----------



## cocosapphire

Can anyone ID Gwen Stefani's cage booties?  TIA!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Those are super cute!


----------



## V0N1B2

cocosapphire said:


> Can anyone ID Gwen Stefani's cage booties?  TIA!


They are Givenchy
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/167539


----------



## cocosapphire

V0N1B2 said:


> They are Givenchy
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/167539


 
Thank you.  
Unfortunately, the Givenchy is no longer available, and it appears other designers' variation of the style are sold out as well.   Ugh!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> Got a screenshot. I know it's not much to go by but you guys are pretty good at this!


I think these are the same shoes also.


----------



## Amanda Smith

Can someone ID these shoes, particularly the amazing studded heels on the right! Thank you x


----------



## Piscesluv

Any help on finding these boots is appreciated!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Not sure, but i'll try to find out! Love them!


----------



## Piscesluv

AllThingsLuxury said:


> Not sure, but i'll try to find out! Love them!



Thanks for the help!


----------



## newmommy_va

There's a thread - for identifying shoes - here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html

This thread may eventually be merged there - or you can simply re-post your question there. GL!





Piscesluv said:


> Any help on finding these boots is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273680


----------



## clarkda

the heel and style looks like Marsell


----------



## JennyHxoxo

Piscesluv said:


> Any help on finding these boots is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273680



I have a pair of ankle boots just like these by Dolce Vita from two years ago. The DV by Dolce Vita "Storm" boots. They were always shown on every website folded over at the top but I kept ankle part pulled up (and they stayed that way). Can possibly find them on ebay?


----------



## JennyHxoxo

Amanda Smith said:


> Can someone ID these shoes, particularly the amazing studded heels on the right! Thank you x



I just saw these on leather ankle boots ZARA and it reminded me of both pairs of these... not an exact match but kind of inspired?

http://www.zara.com/us/en/new-colle...r-ankle-boot-with-straps-c269191p1295028.html

I LOVE the pair with the studs, hopefully someone else can ID them *fingers crossed*


----------



## JennyHxoxo

debsmith said:


> Can anyone ID these slouchy booties?



These look like Isabel Marant "Jenny" to me!


----------



## JennyHxoxo

aga_135 said:


> Hello! Can someone tell me who is the designer of these Ivanka ***** heels?



Pretty sure these are L'AUTRE CHOSE, however I can't find a perfect match. Ivanka has her own shoe line, it may be a collaboration?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Piscesluv said:


> Any help on finding these boots is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273680



not sure if it's the exact match (doesnt steve madden make "inspired" stuff) but they look like these - http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/steve-madden-brewzzer-boot/3460656?origin=category&BaseUrl=Boots


----------



## debsmith

JennyHxoxo said:


> These look like Isabel Marant "Jenny" to me!



Thank you!


----------



## bagdoll

looking for info on these black shoes worn by SJP


----------



## carlarp

Hi All,

Does anyone know the model style of these Manolo pumps? They don't look like the Blixa style, but could be wrong, and wanted to double-check.  Thanks...


----------



## V0N1B2

They look exactly like my 105mm Blixas

*the toe doesn't look as pointy in my photo but it is.


----------



## Kayapo97

carlarp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the model style of these Manolo pumps? They don't look like the Blixa style, but could be wrong, and wanted to double-check.  Thanks...



The toe looks a bit to long and pointed but may just be picture, do you have any other views of them?


----------



## bagdoll

bagdoll said:


> looking for info on these black shoes worn by SJP



Found them   but not my size 

Matt Bernson KELLAN Sandal.


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/matt-be...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_6_C


----------



## jassthomass

Who makes these triangular studded flat sandals? 
The girl on the right is wearing them here... 

http://iam.beyonce.com/post/57452841930

Thanks


----------



## motioneye

Hi! Can anyone identify these shoes? This photo was taken in 2013. Thank you!


----------



## Amanda Smith

Amanda Smith said:


> Can someone ID these shoes, particularly the amazing studded heels on the right! Thank you x




Thanks for your help guys, I walked into Wittner and there they were! And on sale!!


----------



## Kayapo97

motioneye said:


> Hi! Can anyone identify these shoes? This photo was taken in 2013. Thank you!



I suspect given the person is a Chinese celebrity they might by a local company.


----------



## KAOTIC

I know this is a Miu Miu shoes, but what is the name of it? 

cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/10/26/miu-miu-black-silver-black-and-silver-glitter-suede-strappy-heel-sandals-product-1-5075576-421902587.jpeg

Here is the link to the shoe because the pic is not showing up

http://www.lyst.com/shoes/miu-miu-glitter-suede-strappy-heel-sandals-black-silver/


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi. Can any one identify these shoes? I can't seem to find a larger image anywhere. thanks!!

also viewable on google images: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...0TUoD_KcfniALg1YHYAQ&ved=0CEQQ9QEwAg&dur=1044


----------



## Dole Whip

Does anyone know the style name and season for these Jimmy Choo crystal thongs? I bought these at Off Fifth several years ago, but they didn't have the original box. I've also included a photo of the sole sticker, in case there are any clues there. Cheers!


----------



## debsmith

These were from a RL ad but I cannot find them on their website.  Are they made by someone else?


----------



## ChanelBella

Hi, can someone help ID these shoes Elle Mcpherson is wearing in this picture?  TIA!

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/cbb/2008/01/12/19430pcn_elle02cbbjpg.jpg


----------



## DivineMissM

I found these shoes at Salvation Army yesterday.  I don't know much about Repetto, can anyone tell me more about these?  Thanks lovlies!


----------



## anicole86

hi ladies! Can anyone please ID SDLR shoes? I think the heel is red. 

Thank you!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Does anyone know who designed the shoes Heidi Klum wore on the shoe challenge on Project Runway last week? I can't find a photo anywhere but thought I would ask anyway just in case someone knew!


----------



## RTA

Please help me identify these black sandals.


----------



## belledejour

Can someone tell me the brand and model of the black heels worn by Ann Curry recently during her interview with the new Iranian president?  They look fantastic!

Here's the interview

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/3032619/#53056250


----------



## thehighheelsgir

I'm not sure who these are by but I like them!


----------



## gymangel812

alaia?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yeah they look like Alaia to me too


----------



## thehighheelsgir

CEC.LV4eva said:


> yeah they look like Alaia to me too



Hmmmm I did some googling and Ive found some that look pretty close to these but not quite exact grrrrrrr LOL


----------



## sparks_fly

Can someone ID these please? I know they're by Prada but I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## enny

Help! I've been searching all over for these to-die-for shoes, but have no idea who they're by, or where I can get similar ones. 




I'm getting pretty desperate, and they seem SO familiar. Can anybody please shed some light?


----------



## newmommy_va

They look like these Zara sandals...

http://www.lyst.com/shoes/zara-sandal-with-studded-instep-two-tone/



enny said:


> Help! I've been searching all over for these to-die-for shoes, but have no idea who they're by, or where I can get similar ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty desperate, and they seem SO familiar. Can anybody please shed some light?


----------



## LoveDVF2009

Can anyone ID these shoes from the Nieman Marcus website? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Milly-L...prod161640025/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like#

I've searched the shoes on their site and cannot find the shoes worn in this pic. Thanks!


----------



## enny

newmommy_va said:


> They look like these Zara sandals...
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/zara-sandal-with-studded-instep-two-tone/



Gasp- they do! You are an utter genius. Thank you so much!!! 
What a shame they're sold out


----------



## Julide

Would love to know who makes these, or something similar. TIA!!


----------



## enny

newmommy_va said:


> They look like these Zara sandals...
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/zara-sandal-with-studded-instep-two-tone/



I just wanted to pop back in and say thanks again for this, *newmommy_va*! I promptly went on eBay and, unbelievably, managed to snag a brand new pair in my size for _under_ the original retail price. They just arrived this morning. Very very very happy


----------



## yakusoku.af

Julide said:


> Would love to know who makes these, or something similar. TIA!!




Celine rope soled espadrilles


----------



## Julide

yakusoku.af said:


> Celine rope soled espadrilles


----------



## newmommy_va

So happy you found them and love them!! Congrats!! 



enny said:


> I just wanted to pop back in and say thanks again for this, *newmommy_va*! I promptly went on eBay and, unbelievably, managed to snag a brand new pair in my size for _under_ the original retail price. They just arrived this morning. Very very very happy


----------



## bluegreys

LoveDVF2009 said:


> Can anyone ID these shoes from the Nieman Marcus website? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Milly-L...prod161640025/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like#
> 
> I've searched the shoes on their site and cannot find the shoes worn in this pic. Thanks!


I think it might be these shoes here, by Michael, Michael Kors, but I'm not sure. 
Link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL...ements%3D&eItemId=prod160200095&cmCat=product


----------



## iconlurve

Somebody please help me identify these strappy sandals?!


----------



## Profashionelle

ChanelBella said:


> Hi, can someone help ID these shoes Elle Mcpherson is wearing in this picture?  TIA!
> 
> http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/cbb/2008/01/12/19430pcn_elle02cbbjpg.jpg



Very positive that these are Roger Vivier Suede Flats.

Hope this helps!


----------



## missnicoleeee

sparks_fly said:


> Can someone ID these please? I know they're by Prada but I can't find them anywhere!



Wow these are gorgeous! Would love to know the name of these as well!!


----------



## nillacobain

Can you ID the Choos in this pic? The ones with the bow. _TIA


----------



## crosses

I'm usually not a sneakers person. I'd rather spend good money on heels than sneakers because I don't get to wear them. Could anybody please help me ID these? I'm obsessed with anything B&W at the moment. I get that these are a pair of Nike Air Max but which exact style are these? Can't find this exact model anywhere ...


----------



## SocialX

crosses said:


> View attachment 2400888
> 
> I'm usually not a sneakers person. I'd rather spend good money on heels than sneakers because I don't get to wear them. Could anybody please help me ID these? I'm obsessed with anything B&W at the moment. I get that these are a pair of Nike Air Max but which exact style are these? Can't find this exact model anywhere ...


Hey Crosses -

Here's a link to the Nike Air Max: 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/367653

I love them too - might be purchasing them myself


----------



## SocialX

nillacobain said:


> Can you ID the Choos in this pic? The ones with the bow. _TIA


Nilla -

Def Jimmy Choo, but not sure of the style name. You might try sending this image to JC customer service to ask for additional info:

https://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/1597


----------



## errorstasia

My Mother saw these booties in a shop window in NYC and fell in love. She sent me this photo of them, but didn't think to check what brand they were. I'd love to get them for her as a Christmas gift. I don't want to ask her which store they were in because I don't want her to know that I'm getting them for her!! Can someone please help me ID them?!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID these sandals


----------



## natalie78

I know these are made by Sofft, but I don't know the model name. I got these years ago, and I need a new pair.


----------



## Lzamare

crosses said:


> View attachment 2400888
> 
> I'm usually not a sneakers person. I'd rather spend good money on heels than sneakers because I don't get to wear them. Could anybody please help me ID these? I'm obsessed with anything B&W at the moment. I get that these are a pair of Nike Air Max but which exact style are these? Can't find this exact model anywhere ...



I just requested this weekend in the Celebrity Forum.  They are Nike air max 1 VT QS $180


----------



## justdaniella

sparks_fly said:


> Can someone ID these please? I know they're by Prada but I can't find them anywhere!



Here they are in suede:

http://www.polyvore.com/prada_ankle_strap_platform_sandal/thing?id=86508076

HTH!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

iconlurve said:


> Somebody please help me identify these strappy sandals?!



here you go: http://us.asos.com/KG-by-Kurt-Geige...UxlYXRoZXItU2luZ2xlLVNvbGUtU2FuZGFscy9Qcm9kLw..


----------



## Scottish Girl

Can anyone I'd these please?


----------



## Kayapo97

Scottish Girl said:


> Can anyone I'd these please?


Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Scottish Girl

Thanks Kayapo97 , are they both choose do you think? You confirmed my thinking on the top picture but I'm not sure the bottom shoe boots are choo.


----------



## sparrows1

Hi, does anyone know what style Nikes these are?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

blazer maybe?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

sparrows1 said:


> Hi, does anyone know what style Nikes these are?



blazer maybe?


----------



## sparrows1

owen spunkmeyer said:


> blazer maybe?



Thank you, I think those are them!  My sister thought Mavrk, but those ones didn't look quite right to me.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Can anyone ID the red heels on the lady behind Will Smith please?


----------



## tatsu_k

Hello ladies, could you please ID these? thanks a lot!


----------



## sara_g

tatsu_k said:


> Hello ladies, could you please ID these? thanks a lot!


JLH for Siren 'Keeko'


----------



## sara_g

nillacobain said:


> Can you ID the Choos in this pic? The ones with the bow. _TIA


It looks like it might be more orange than in the picture.  I found one that was sold here: https://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/1597

You might have some luck on ebay searching for an orange brocade pump with a bow (here's one in black for example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...90763?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ecdc5d7eb)


----------



## nillacobain

sara_g said:


> It looks like it might be more orange than in the picture.  I found one that was sold here: https://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/1597
> 
> You might have some luck on ebay searching for an orange brocade pump with a bow (here's one in black for example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/JIMMY-CHOO-...90763?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ecdc5d7eb)



Thank you!


----------



## Pandaemonium

I might be on a stretch here, trying to figure out what these are, but it's worth a try!


----------



## Divealicious

Pandaemonium said:


> I might be on a stretch here, trying to figure out what these are, but it's worth a try!



They are a work of art! I was curious and managed to Google this back to designer Manish Arora


----------



## Pandaemonium

Divealicious said:


> They are a work of art! I was curious and managed to Google this back to designer Manish Arora



You are simply awesome! Thank you!


----------



## grevian

Hi , can anyone id these shoes?


----------



## Sakura.

can anyone id these shoes? Thank you


----------



## luciferinloubsx

They are Valentino Rockstud's. 



Sakura. said:


> View attachment 2487072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone id these shoes? Thank you


----------



## Sakura.

luciferinloubsx said:


> They are Valentino Rockstud's.




Thank you very much


----------



## axya

Can anyone ID these Manolos? TIA!


----------



## Katie1030

Hi, lovelies! I just got the new Pink catalog in the mail and I was hoping someone could identify the sneakers that a lot of the girls are wearing. It looks like they come in several colors. Thank you!


----------



## jalapeno

Helppp!!! Love these shoes, can anyone ID?? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Ralli

grevian said:


> Hi , can anyone id these shoes?


These are Brian Atwoods!


----------



## Ralli

grevian said:


> Hi , can anyone id these shoes?



To be more exact, these are B by Brian Atwood sandals


----------



## lyndat

Katie1030 said:


> Hi, lovelies! I just got the new Pink catalog in the mail and I was hoping someone could identify the sneakers that a lot of the girls are wearing. It looks like they come in several colors. Thank you!




You could try emailing their customer service team- they are actually quite helpful


----------



## Lena186

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 2497690
> 
> 
> Helppp!!! Love these shoes, can anyone ID?? Thanks so much in advance!



I've seen those at Zara


----------



## jalapeno

Lena186 said:


> I've seen those at Zara




Really?? Oh nooo  where I'm from Zara shoes are only until size 36. No hope for me  thank you so much!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID These sandals


----------



## sara_g

Scottish Girl said:


> Can anyone I'd these please?


Casadei cage bootie for the bottom one


----------



## sara_g

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID These sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500230


Giuseppe Zanotti Flat Chain sandals


----------



## Scottish Girl

sara_g said:


> Casadei cage bootie for the bottom one



Omg thank you!  Will need to start saving!


----------



## linzards

Can anyone help me identify these boots with front zipper detail.  I first saw them on Samira Nasr, Fashion Editor at ELLE US Magazine.  Thank you!


----------



## sara_g

linzards said:


> Can anyone help me identify these boots with front zipper detail.  I first saw them on Samira Nasr, Fashion Editor at ELLE US Magazine.  Thank you!



Celine fall 2012


----------



## leeona

Hello lovely ladies,

a dear friend of mine saw an ad of a german high fashion departement store (breuninger) and fell in love with the red sandals.
I bragged about how the purseforum is the best informed crowd on the planet and how you helped me on countless occations, so can anyone identify these shoes? 

Thank you so much in advance!
leeona


----------



## Loubiwant4me

I would guess Alexander McQueen



leeona said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> a dear friend of mine saw an ad of a german high fashion departement store (breuninger) and fell in love with the red sandals.
> I bragged about how the purseforum is the best informed crowd on the planet and how you helped me on countless occations, so can anyone identify these shoes?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> leeona


----------



## Erynies

Hi Ladies,

can you please identify these two pairs? 

thank you so much!

1. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/391468
2. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/437362


----------



## leeona

Loubiwant4me said:


> I would guess Alexander McQueen


Thanks for your estimation!


----------



## quackedup

leeona said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> a dear friend of mine saw an ad of a german high fashion departement store (breuninger) and fell in love with the red sandals.
> I bragged about how the purseforum is the best informed crowd on the planet and how you helped me on countless occations, so can anyone identify these shoes?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> leeona



The red heels are by Rupert Sanderson


----------



## quackedup

Erynies said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can you please identify these two pairs?
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> 1. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/391468
> 2. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/437362



2nd one is 'Frisia' by Rupert Sanderson
1st one is familiar but cant put my finger on it....


----------



## sara_g

Erynies said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> can you please identify these two pairs?
> 
> thank you so much!
> 
> 1. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/391468
> 2. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/437362


1st is Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## armanigirl

Hi everyone! I wanted someone to ID these shoes. Saw them from the Wolf of Wallstreet movie and I know they are Manolo's but just don't know the style name. I don't think it's the "Campari" bc the strap on the picture here is lower on the foot compared to the Campari. Anyone know?? Thank you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

armanigirl said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted someone to ID these shoes. Saw them from the Wolf of Wallstreet movie and I know they are Manolo's but just don't know the style name. I don't think it's the "Campari" bc the strap on the picture here is lower on the foot compared to the Campari. Anyone know?? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519344


Yes it is Manolo Campari, there have been several variations over the years.


----------



## armanigirl

Kayapo97 said:


> Yes it is Manolo Campari, there have been several variations over the years.




Ohhh awesome thank you!! I can't seem to find this style in my size (34.5) super bummed! Do you know if these are in their classic collection? Would love the black or nude ones!!


----------



## Kayapo97

armanigirl said:


> Ohhh awesome thank you!! I can't seem to find this style in my size (34.5) super bummed! Do you know if these are in their classic collection? Would love the black or nude ones!!




Various shops have the style but not in that size. Depending where you are suggest you go to manolo boutique.


----------



## armanigirl

Kayapo97 said:


> Various shops have the style but not in that size. Depending where you are suggest you go to manolo boutique.




Thank you Hun! Too bad there are no manolo stores around where I live :;


----------



## Kayapo97

armanigirl said:


> Thank you Hun! Too bad there are no manolo stores around where I live :;


Perhaps you could get one of the stores like Saks to do a special order for you. 
Or even phone the boutique.


----------



## DanielWest

Can someone I.D Elliie Goulding's sandals please:


http://cdn04.cdn.justjaredjr.com/wp...ie-goulding-cavalli-milan-fashion-week-16.jpg


----------



## armanigirl

Kayapo97 said:


> Perhaps you could get one of the stores like Saks to do a special order for you.
> Or even phone the boutique.




I didn't even think about that! Thank you  will try to call!


----------



## Dego

Can anyone ID these sandals?


----------



## Brittasf

Does anyone know who makes these shoes? Thanks

http://classy-inthecity.com/post/72807028375


----------



## srslyjk

Does anyone know what shoes that girl in the front is wearing?  Thank you!


----------



## sara_g

Brittasf said:


> Does anyone know who makes these shoes? Thanks
> 
> http://classy-inthecity.com/post/72807028375


Pretty blurry picture, but pretty sure that's the Casadei Blade


----------



## sara_g

srslyjk said:


> Does anyone know what shoes that girl in the front is wearing?  Thank you!


Balenciaga mountain chelsea boots


----------



## Brittasf

Thanks!


----------



## Jujubay

I know sophia Webster makes these, but what are they call?


----------



## sara_g

Jujubay said:


> I know sophia Webster makes these, but what are they call?


It's called the Vivi


----------



## Kayapo97

leeona said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> a dear friend of mine saw an ad of a german high fashion departement store (breuninger) and fell in love with the red sandals.
> I bragged about how the purseforum is the best informed crowd on the planet and how you helped me on countless occations, so can anyone identify these shoes?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> leeona


They are by Rupert Sanderson called Estelle


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Can anyone ID these sandals?






I don't know but here they are in another picture, but cannot see label.


----------



## Suzie

Can anyone help me to ID these shoes.


----------



## Jujubay

sara_g said:


> It's called the Vivi



Thank you


----------



## Suzie

Suzie said:


> Can anyone help me to ID these shoes.



I think that they are jimmy Choo but style name would help.


----------



## Kayapo97

Dego said:


> Can anyone ID these sandals?


Dego,


Given her close association with Dolce and Gabbana and they fact they had the similar design of sandal in current collection I guess they are by them, although I have not seen patent colour way, but then they make quite a few things just for her.


----------



## sara_g

Suzie said:


> Can anyone help me to ID these shoes.


Jimmy Choo Keenan


----------



## Suzie

sara_g said:


> Jimmy Choo Keenan



Thank you.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Can anyone ID these shoes? Saw them on a girl in the airport in Miami. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They are gold ballet flats, with glitter at the toe and heel, and a bow.


----------



## raradarling

hi there!

Does anyone know who makes these black suede boots? they look brand new, so I don't think they are her's from a past season. I know Alt wears a lot of Isabel Marant, Balmain, and Margiela - but I didn't see these boots in those collections (although, I could have missed them!). I also thought they could be ACNE Pistols, but the toe seems too pointy for that.



thanks!!


----------



## qwert12

January Jones has this boot in two(three? unless it's just the lighting) colors and has been wearing them for a while, but I haven't been able to find out who made them. Can anyone help? It's a little hard to tell, but they have a quilted heel.


----------



## pinoko24

Could someone help me ID these shoes for me pleases? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Thanks


----------



## Loubiwant4me

GingerSnap527 said:


> Can anyone ID these shoes? Saw them on a girl in the airport in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529757
> 
> 
> They are gold ballet flats, with glitter at the toe and heel, and a bow.


Similar...Michael Kors
http://m.ebay.com/itm/331151719764


----------



## Masseni

Can someone ID these for me please ?&#128522;


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Masseni said:


> View attachment 2554077
> 
> 
> Can someone ID these for me please ?&#128522;



Christian Louboutin "Love Me" pumps I'm pretty sure.
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/love-me-3.html


----------



## Loubiwant4me

pinoko24 said:


> Could someone help me ID these shoes for me pleases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks



They don't have a "name" but they are Dior
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Dior-Studded-Strappy-Platform-Bootie-Sandals/prod139170012/p.prod


----------



## Loubiwant4me

Coy Nokes "Lina"??

http://www.coyenokes.com/journal/tag/lina-bootie/




qwert12 said:


> January Jones has this boot in two(three? unless it's just the lighting) colors and has been wearing them for a while, but I haven't been able to find out who made them. Can anyone help? It's a little hard to tell, but they have a quilted heel.


----------



## SerillaK

pinoko24 said:


> Could someone help me ID these shoes for me pleases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks



Oh! nice.


----------



## Masseni

Loubiwant4me said:


> Christian Louboutin "Love Me" pumps I'm pretty sure.
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/love-me-3.html




Thanks ! they are lovely !! I wish the heels were shorter to wear them at work 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## armanigirl

Can anyone please help me ID these shoes? I saw them on the TV show scandal and the actress brenda song was wearing it. Looks like a lace peep toe platform pump in some sort of gold?! I'm guessing it's high end designer since she wears pretty nice clothes in the show! Any help would be appreciated!  attached are pics!


----------



## katran26

armanigirl said:


> Can anyone please help me ID these shoes? I saw them on the TV show scandal and the actress brenda song was wearing it. Looks like a lace peep toe platform pump in some sort of gold?! I'm guessing it's high end designer since she wears pretty nice clothes in the show! Any help would be appreciated!  attached are pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563930
> View attachment 2563932
> View attachment 2563933




Something about then reminds me of Casadei...but I could be wrong


----------



## armanigirl

katran26 said:


> Something about then reminds me of Casadei...but I could be wrong




Thanks! I tried looking but couldn't find the shoe but casadei has very beautiful shoes!!


----------



## femalebizzaro

Can anyone ID these shoes? *swoon*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Can anyone identify these shoes? Thanks!


----------



## katran26

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Can anyone identify these shoes? Thanks!




Maybe Rene Caovilla- but not 100% sure


----------



## dannii

Can anyone please help identify these shoes on Olivia Palermo?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Louboutin's Pigalle 120 Pollock


----------



## teresarenee

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if they know who does these booties.

Thanks,

Teresa


----------



## teresarenee

Hello,

Can anyone tell me who makes these booties?  

Thanks,


Teresa


----------



## mrsinsyder

Not much traffic here but trying... can anyone ID Tori's shoes?


----------



## mesheree

Hi, everyone.

I have some Bates Women's Navy Dress shoes from 1996, and I love them.  I'd buy more, except Bates stopped making them!  I need your help to find a good replacement--*have you seen a pair of shoes that look like these?*

Here's what I like about them:


They're dainty and feminine.  The shoe's _exterior_ is only a half-inch longer than my actual foot, and the stitching on top breaks up the big flat area and makes it look cuter and smaller.  The sole is unobtrusive and doesn't draw attention from the shoe.
They're comfortable.  The leather is pliable enough to conform to my foot, and the sole is thin enough to offer quite a bit of flex.  There is also a U-shaped indentation in the tongue, making them extremely comfortable to walk (or march) in. =)
They're durable.  The leather is stiff and strong even though it's thin, and the soles are extremely dense, but also thin and flexible.
They have round toes, which fit my feet better.
I get compliments every time I wear these.  Since I wear them with flared or 'bootcut' pants, they make my feet look positively tiny, and everyone (including me) thinks it's just adorable.

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## misstv123

Can anyone identify the white heels on the left for me? It's on the gilt site but I can't find them anywhere on the actual site.


----------



## rundsm

can anyone name these shoes? they are from the IG of thestilettomeup and she says they're YSL..


----------



## Kayapo97

rundsm said:


> can anyone name these shoes? they are from the IG of thestilettomeup and she says they're YSL..


I recall a heel identical to that from the YSL  Spring summer 2013 collection but the shoe I recall was a closed toe - t-bar, not to say they didn't produce a sandal as well, I just don't recall it. Probably worth searching through that particular collection.


----------



## allbrandspls

Does anyone know who makes these ballerinas?
Or know the original website these were posted.


----------



## katran26

allbrandspls said:


> Does anyone know who makes these ballerinas?
> Or know the original website these were posted.




I have a bunch on miu miu ballets flats with similar bows...but those styles have been copied a great deal so not 100% sure...


----------



## allbrandspls

Thanks anyway.


----------



## MJean

These shoes have been around for a long time, but I can't remember who makes them. Anyone remember?


----------



## Loubiwant4me

GingerSnap527 said:


> Can anyone ID these shoes? Saw them on a girl in the airport in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529757
> 
> 
> They are gold ballet flats, with glitter at the toe and heel, and a bow.



I thought I had found them but nope. Sooooooo very close! 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/121105358235?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Lily0990

I really love this pair of shoes but I don't know which brand is it. Anyone know? Please tell me! TIA


----------



## haroobommi

welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/brv2q0accaaszby.jpg?w=625

Anyone?
She wears a lot of Giuseppe Zanotti, Chanel, and Louboutin but I can't seem to find these!


----------



## katran26

haroobommi said:


> welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/brv2q0accaaszby.jpg?w=625
> 
> Anyone?
> She wears a lot of Giuseppe Zanotti, Chanel, and Louboutin but I can't seem to find these!




You mentioned Zanotti and I'm thinking maybe they're from his sneaker line....

Something like this?
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...derMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=shoes


----------



## Swanky

MJean said:


> These shoes have been around for a long time, but I can't remember who makes them. Anyone remember?



Those are Tretorn, still love them!


----------



## haroobommi

pbs.twimg.com/media/BuE8fLwCUAAXQ58.jpg
welovebom.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/brv2q0accaaszby.jpg?w=625

please please help!


----------



## haroobommi




----------



## haroobommi

pbs.twimg.com/media/BuE8fLwCUAAXQ58.jpg


----------



## Tassel Hassel

Anyone know when these Chanel shoes were released?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171430568298?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## livethelake

Any id on these boots would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Brioche

Any idea where these are from?
Thanks!


----------



## shopgirl1010

I previously posted this question but didn't get any answers.
Can anyone help me identify the color of the Chanel quilted flats? (third one on the right)

Thanks!


----------



## Shea

Any ideas? They look like Acne, but the stitching is different...


----------



## Verderossa

Hi ladies! Who knows the designer of these heels?


----------



## infinitybeyond

Does Chanel actually sell these? The shoes are so cute but I can't seem to find them?
Please help!  
https://thehunt.insnw.net/app/public/system/zine_images/3740041/hunt/543328fba278fddd20b9fb8039359aed.jpg


----------



## SohoChic

I saw a pair os shoe and I am in love.  It's these blue platform sandals.  TDF.  Can anyone ID the  ?

jetsetbabe.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/instagram-photos-chanel_ka_.jpg


----------



## clothingguru

Hi ladies,

Can someone please let me know which designer makes these shoes? Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone please let me know which designer makes these shoes? Thank you!



I believe those are Zara




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## clothingguru

Lena186 said:


> I believe those are Zara
> View attachment 2795402
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



You know what's funny I thought so but couldn't find these on the website. That's probably because they are from summer. THANK you so much for your help!


----------



## Lani86

Hey ladies, hope someone can help me with this dilemma i'm facing! I have a pair of SW boots and a pair of Aquatalia boots and have been trying to find out what model exactly these are. I love the feel of them both but have been looking for weeks to see what model they are without any success  It's driving me crazy! Hopefully someone can help me solve this mystery!!! First pictures are the SW, second pictures are the Aquatalia. 

I thought for a while maybe the SW was a panache or a Chic boot however the stiching looks slightly different and so does the toe.

http://i.imgur.com/zzTs83M.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/7Hflv5v.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/gnI5UVH.jpg

Aquatalia:

http://i.imgur.com/u18Xmeh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/35aC9Jg.jpg

Thanks a lot for any help!!!


----------



## ShanIAm33

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Can anyone identify these shoes? Thanks!


I am sure you solved this long ago, or moved onto another shoe.  But just in case, these are Dior. I'm not sure of the model, unfortunately.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ShanIAm33 said:


> I am sure you solved this long ago, or moved onto another shoe.  But just in case, these are Dior. I'm not sure of the model, unfortunately.



I'm still wonder to this day. Thank you!


----------



## lemon!

Does anyone know where these are from?  Thank you!


----------



## ShanIAm33

lemon! said:


> Does anyone know where these are from?  Thank you!


Aquazzura "Seduce Me" Ankle-Wrap Flats.


----------



## DeMiau

Hello, can anyone of you tell me what heels Gwyneth Paltrow is very in this spot for Boss?
Shoes are visible at 0.07. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wJZiPckJc


----------



## ShanIAm33

DeMiau said:


> Hello, can anyone of you tell me what heels Gwyneth Paltrow is very in this spot for Boss?
> Shoes are visible at 0.07.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wJZiPckJc


I'm not sure, but they look so similar to the Choo Anouks.  At least they'd be a good substitute.


----------



## missnicoleeee

instagram.com/p/xk1NaHvAop/

Can anybody ID these shoes? Not the greatest
Pic, but they're so cute! I love straps like these lol

TIA


----------



## ShanIAm33

missnicoleeee said:


> instagram.com/p/xk1NaHvAop/
> 
> Can anybody ID these shoes? Not the greatest
> Pic, but they're so cute! I love straps like these lol
> 
> TIA


Hi!  Those are Giuseppe Zanotti.  They can be found here: http://tinyurl.com/mevydsp.  Expensive, but so cute!


----------



## bubbleamelia

Hey guys! do any of you know where I can get these shoes and who makes them? I've been searching like crazy :rain::rain:


----------



## september1985

Hello Ladies! Can someone please id these sandals Kim K wore? Thanks!


----------



## devik

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 2887182
> 
> Hello Ladies! Can someone please id these sandals Kim K wore? Thanks!



They look so similar to these Manolos I tracked down on ebay here plus another variation which seems closer here (and one more here) - but they're not quite the same as either. Besides the obvious color differences, hers have an island which I don't think MBs ever have.

You can see the island better below and also a hint of the name across the sole which is why I'm guessing MB.

Originally I was suspecting Charlotte Olympia but there's no visible logo on the bottom. I'll be interested to see what others find!

ETA: Here's another ebay listing with a purported MB that's very close to this one, including the platform... I'm just suspicious as I thought MB never does platforms?


----------



## september1985

Thanks for the info davik! I thought about MB and CO but with no visible logo it's hard to tell.


----------



## CoastalCouture

bubbleamelia said:


> Hey guys! do any of you know where I can get these shoes and who makes them? I've been searching like crazy :rain::rain:



They look like they may be Trippen, a German designer

http://en.trippen.com/t/hauptkategorie/damen


----------



## Marcegum

She said in her instagram they are manolos!! I Love those shoes too


----------



## Kayapo97

devik said:


> They look so similar to these Manolos I tracked down on ebay here plus another variation which seems closer here (and one more here) - but they're not quite the same as either. Besides the obvious color differences, hers have an island which I don't think MBs ever have.
> 
> You can see the island better below and also a hint of the name across the sole which is why I'm guessing MB.
> 
> Originally I was suspecting Charlotte Olympia but there's no visible logo on the bottom. I'll be interested to see what others find!
> 
> ETA: Here's another ebay listing with a purported MB that's very close to this one, including the platform... I'm just suspicious as I thought MB never does platforms?


 
I have never seen Manolo with any sort of platform.


----------



## devik

Ack! wrong thread. :shame:


----------



## Greta_V

Please help ID these shoes! Thank you!


----------



## devik

Greta_V said:


> Please help ID these shoes! Thank you!



I immediately thought Gianvito Rossi when I saw those but I'm probably wrong - these two are the closest I could find from him.

http://shoespost.com/gianvito-rossi-python-sandals/




http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503662728





Neither are the ones you posted though.


These other Steve Maddens (called Nadene) are similar but also not the same.



http://www.shopbop.com/nadene-dorsay-pump-steven/vp/v=1/1522490075.htm
http://www.omyheartkate.com/2014/08/summer-wedding-wear.html

Hopefully someone else knows!!


----------



## Greta_V

devik said:


> I immediately thought Gianvito Rossi when I saw those but I'm probably wrong - these two are the closest I could find from him.
> 
> http://shoespost.com/gianvito-rossi-python-sandals/
> View attachment 2906631
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=503662728
> View attachment 2906629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are the ones you posted though.
> 
> 
> These other Steve Maddens (called Nadene) are similar but also not the same.
> View attachment 2906630
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/nadene-dorsay-pump-steven/vp/v=1/1522490075.htm
> http://www.omyheartkate.com/2014/08/summer-wedding-wear.html
> 
> Hopefully someone else knows!!



Thank you so much! But I really love the shape of the heel and the arch, and the overall look of the foot in those particular shoes. I thought Lanvin, but I doubt it. Thank you anyway!


----------



## livefire

Hi All,

There are a pair of CL over the knee boots I am looking for and trying to identify. I tried a few threads but don't seem to have enough people supporting the threads, so I thought I try posting here.  

I don't believe that they are current season, and could have been a (fall/winter) season or two ago. In my effort of at least trying to identify them and portray what they look like, the best I could find (non-CL style) were these black leather over the knee boots.

The pair that I am looking for looks very close to this pair shown. The leather is all one complete piece, so there is no splitting in the back and come up just slightly over the knee (not as a full thigh high), they are pull on and have a bit of a slouch to them. The heel height may be roughly around 3 1/2" inches tall (less than the 100 mm height).

Does anyone happen to have a pair of CL OTK boots or know what they are? Would like to try to find these somewhere through Boutique, etc as they appear to be a very classic style. Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Greta_V

livefire said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There are a pair of CL over the knee boots I am looking for and trying to identify. I tried a few threads but don't seem to have enough people supporting the threads, so I thought I try posting here.
> 
> I don't believe that they are current season, and could have been a (fall/winter) season or two ago. In my effort of at least trying to identify them and portray what they look like, the best I could find (non-CL style) were these black leather over the knee boots.
> 
> The pair that I am looking for looks very close to this pair shown. The leather is all one complete piece, so there is no splitting in the back and come up just slightly over the knee (not as a full thigh high), they are pull on and have a bit of a slouch to them. The heel height may be roughly around 3 1/2" inches tall (less than the 100 mm height).
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a pair of CL OTK boots or know what they are? Would like to try to find these somewhere through Boutique, etc as they appear to be a very classic style. Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you!



How about Sempre Monica?


----------



## Shalu

Can anyone please id these shoes worn by Sarah Harris, Editor for British Vogue?  Thank you so much!


----------



## devik

Shalu said:


> Can anyone please id these shoes worn by Sarah Harris, Editor for British Vogue?  Thank you so much!



Well in this Vogue spread from LFW slide #69 is captioned "Sarah Harris in Jimmy Choo shoes" and they look like the same pair

http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/1444953/street-style-london-fashion-week-spring-2015/#69




However I have done some searching and I cannot find them! Maybe someone else can identify the actual model.


----------



## Echoes

Well, at least her pants fit in the second shot.


----------



## livefire

Hi Greta, no, they are not the style of the Sempre Monica.  If you refer back to the pictures, the ones that are very similar had a lower heel 3 - 3 1/2" heel to them and the tops of the boots on the toe area as all one piece of leather.  These may have been a few seasons ago, which may make them challenging to identify unless someone recalls/remembers previous styles or has the boots.



Greta_V said:


> How about Sempre Monica?


----------



## devik

livefire said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There are a pair of CL over the knee boots I am looking for and trying to identify. I tried a few threads but don't seem to have enough people supporting the threads, so I thought I try posting here.
> 
> I don't believe that they are current season, and could have been a (fall/winter) season or two ago. In my effort of at least trying to identify them and portray what they look like, the best I could find (non-CL style) were these black leather over the knee boots.
> 
> The pair that I am looking for looks very close to this pair shown. The leather is all one complete piece, so there is no splitting in the back and come up just slightly over the knee (not as a full thigh high), they are pull on and have a bit of a slouch to them. The heel height may be roughly around 3 1/2" inches tall (less than the 100 mm height).
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a pair of CL OTK boots or know what they are? Would like to try to find these somewhere through Boutique, etc as they appear to be a very classic style. Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you!



The pics you posted are really hard to read - are you sure those are even CL? Wouldn't there be a hint of red visible on that heel if they are? Are you saying you want these boots, or boots _like _these that are Louboutins from a few seasons ago?

This thread from a few months ago might help...?

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/black-boots-need-your-help-887344.html


----------



## livefire

I am saying that these boots "look" like the CL styled ones.  The pictures shown here are not CL boots, but imagine if that they were with a red sole and back painted heel.  I don't think the boots were current season and may have a couple of years ago.  I tried looking through the CL research library but there is only a few things listed there.  



devik said:


> The pics you posted are really hard to read - are you sure those are even CL? Wouldn't there be a hint of red visible on that heel if they are? Are you saying you want these boots, or boots _like _these that are Louboutins from a few seasons ago?
> 
> This thread from a few months ago might help...?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/black-boots-need-your-help-887344.html


----------



## devik

livefire said:


> I am saying that these boots "look" like the CL styled ones.  The pictures shown here are not CL boots, but imagine if that they were with a red sole and back painted heel.  I don't think the boots were current season and may have a couple of years ago.  I tried looking through the CL research library but there is only a few things listed there.



Like I said, those photos are really difficult to read. If you're not even going to post photos of the actual boot you're looking for, then you might want to find other pictures of non-CL boots that are least easier to see the details of, to use as models for what you are searching for in CL.


----------



## brakefashion

Kayapo97 said:


> I have never seen Manolo with any sort of platform.


 

Manolo does that little platform...I have like 5 pair with that type of platform.

I knew those where Manolo Blahnik asap.  Love them!


----------



## bounce

Hi everyone...can anyone identify these shoes for me?? Who makes them or where I can get them plzzzz
Thanks in advance 

View attachment 2934392


----------



## devik

bounce said:


> Hi everyone...can anyone identify these shoes for me?? Who makes them or where I can get them plzzzz
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2934392



They're available on this site called ShoesPie.com 

*Charming  Ankle Strap Metal Chain Wedge Sandals*

http://www.shoespie.com/product/10925335.html


----------



## bounce

Omg!! Thk youuu soooo much!!!


----------



## ad.astra

Anybody know what these Prada sandals are called? I bought them on eBay and they're fabulous but just a bit high for me and I can't walk comfortably in them so I'm going to relist them.

Thanks!


----------



## c0uture

Is Hilary wearing the Stuart Weitzman Nudist sandals??


----------



## foosy

Does anyone know who makes this gladiator shoe and if it is a current model?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I'm wondering if anyone knows the name/style of these Givenchy shoes? They have a low heel (maybe 2 inches) and are peep toe. Thank you!


----------



## devik

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows the name/style of these Givenchy shoes? They have a low heel (maybe 2 inches) and are peep toe. Thank you!
> View attachment 2955316



OMG I think I found them - over at tPF's TalkShoes blog of all places! 

It's the *Givenchy Lace-Up Kitten Heel *from 2012.

http://www.talkshoes.com/8276/meet-my-newest-obsession-the-givenchy-lace-up-kitten-heel/

Sorry I got a little excited - I spent easily a half hour searching before I was able to score a match.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

devik said:


> OMG I think I found them - over at tPF's TalkShoes blog of all places!
> 
> It's the *Givenchy Lace-Up Kitten Heel *from 2012.
> 
> http://www.talkshoes.com/8276/meet-my-newest-obsession-the-givenchy-lace-up-kitten-heel/
> 
> Sorry I got a little excited - I spent easily a half hour searching before I was able to score a match.




Wow, thank you! They really are stunning. I found them locally for 70% off, but the size (39.5) is just a little big. I will start hunting for a 39 or even a 38.5. Thanks again!


----------



## devik

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Wow, thank you! They really are stunning. I found them locally for 70% off, but the size (39.5) is just a little big. I will start hunting for a 39 or even a 38.5. Thanks again!



I hope I'm wrong but my bet is that you won't have much luck finding them - they were not very common even when they were current season, and now that it's three years later... Maybe you can use inserts/petals to make the 39.5s work? Or perhaps eBay can help. Please report back on what you find! I like them too.


----------



## skfrey2001

Can anyone help identify this shoe that Gwenyth Paltrow wore to Robert Downey Jr.  50th birthday party?


----------



## devik

skfrey2001 said:


> Can anyone help identify this shoe that Gwenyth Paltrow wore to Robert Downey Jr.  50th birthday party?



*somers kitten heel pump*

                  Michael Kors x goop

http://shop.goop.com/collections/shoes/products/somers-kitten-heel-pump?variant=1224319787


----------



## skfrey2001

Thanks so much for the fast reply!  I'm thrilled!  I actually looked on goop and didn't see them! : )


----------



## devik

skfrey2001 said:


> Thanks so much for the fast reply!  I'm thrilled!  I actually looked on goop and didn't see them! : )



They're really cute! If you get them, I'd love to see a mod shot 

And oh yeah, *welcome to tPF!!! 
*


----------



## KristyDarling

TFS has used this image in their e-blasts for quite some time now and I've always wondered who makes them! Sorry the image is so tiny. TIA!


----------



## devik

KristyDarling said:


> TFS has used this image in their e-blasts for quite some time now and I've always wondered who makes them! Sorry the image is so tiny. TIA!



Do you think these are the same ones?

http://usa.themodecollective.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=240

In purple, obviously.



Also, here's a pic of that same Mode Collective pair in a white textured leather, that I found on Polyvore:




http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/thing?.embedder=8457435&.svc=copypaste&id=101347051

Not sure these are actually the ones in your pic though.


----------



## KristyDarling

devik said:


> Do you think these are the same ones?
> 
> http://usa.themodecollective.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=240
> 
> In purple, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's a pic of that same Mode Collective pair in a white textured leather, that I found on Polyvore:
> 
> View attachment 2966504
> 
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/thing?.embedder=8457435&.svc=copypaste&id=101347051
> 
> Not sure these are actually the ones in your pic though.



If it's not the same exact shoe, it's pretty darn close! Thanks so much!


----------



## hjbs

They run tts x


----------



## blackmillie01

Can anyone ID these boots?  I bought them from TK Maxx and I can't figure out what the designer's  name is?!

Thanks!


----------



## devik

blackmillie01 said:


> Can anyone ID these boots?  I bought them from TK Maxx and I can't figure out what the designer's  name is?!
> 
> Thanks!



Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## angellulu8

hi everybody, I need some help and Idk here is ok for ask my question, but I am reseraching some really extra narrow shoes and I would like to know detail of this brand. 
does anyone know this brand(or designer)?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joel-Parker...9&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=220073219663&rt=nc


Tag says "joel parker, handcrafted in naples italy" 
I only can find these shoes on ebay and there are no info on internet.( I may be bad for research....) 


if you know something like which web shop sell, or its already vintage brand or anything, let me know Please. Thank you very much.


----------



## devik

angellulu8 said:


> hi everybody, I need some help and Idk here is ok for ask my question, but I am reseraching some really extra narrow shoes and I would like to know detail of this brand.
> does anyone know this brand(or designer)?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joel-Parker...9&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=220073219663&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Tag says "joel parker, handcrafted in naples italy"
> I only can find these shoes on ebay and there are no info on internet.( I may be bad for research....)
> 
> 
> if you know something like which web shop sell, *or its already vintage brand* or anything, let me know Please. Thank you very much.



Yes I believe those are vintage. Those specific shoes have a very '70s style to them IMO! Probably this maker is not in business any more? That would explain why you're only seeing them on the secondary market (eBay and other sites).


----------



## angellulu8

devik said:


> Yes I believe those are vintage. Those specific shoes have a very '70s style to them IMO! Probably this maker is not in business any more? That would explain why you're only seeing them on the secondary market (eBay and other sites).


 


Devik, oh thank you so much for ur reply. my customer was looking for this shoes, she has really narrow feet and she fits this brand AAAA width shoes. it is kind hard to find AAAA width shoes in the city and I wanted to help her.   Thank you for you opinion. it really helped.


----------



## shazzy99

Hi, wanted to know if anyone can help me find a pair of shoes. Saw a girl wearing a pair of shoes pretty much the same as the Stella McCartney shoes in the attached pic, however the wooden part was black, so that the shoe and the middle part of the platform was black, and only the bottom of the sole was white, same zig zag bottom as the Stella's.

Appreciate if anyone can help. Thks.


----------



## devik

shazzy99 said:


> Hi, wanted to know if anyone can help me find a pair of shoes. Saw a girl wearing a pair of shoes pretty much the same as the Stella McCartney shoes in the attached pic, however the wooden part was black, so that the shoe and the middle part of the platform was black, and only the bottom of the sole was white, same zig zag bottom as the Stella's.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can help. Thks.



If they have the same sole, could they be another pair of Stellas?

These Pradas are the closest I found to  your description - LMK how far off this one is and maybe I can look again:

http://www.barneys.com/Prada-Wingti...ate&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-gLO5d1tD_l_Uj7v_O7lTSA

There's also these knock-offs which look similar to the Pradas:


http://www.pixiemarket.com/emma-brogue-platform-shoes.html


----------



## shazzy99

devik said:


> If they have the same sole, could they be another pair of Stellas?
> 
> These Pradas are the closest I found to  your description - LMK how far off this one is and maybe I can look again:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Prada-Wingti...ate&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-gLO5d1tD_l_Uj7v_O7lTSA
> 
> There's also these knock-offs which look similar to the Pradas:
> 
> 
> http://www.pixiemarket.com/emma-brogue-platform-shoes.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the quick response *devik*. I quite like that first pair, so thanks for the suggestion, but the ones I saw were exactly same sole as the Stella's, the only difference being the black middle instead of wooden middle, everything else looked the same.
> 
> The girl I saw them on was walking too fast for me to catch up to her , so didn't get a chance to ask.


----------



## livefire

Hi All,

Does anyone recognize or know what brand / designer these black leather over the knee boots are by?

http://maberaldo.com.br/site/wp-con...elin-Cenariun-Transwear-Blog-Ma-Beraldo-4.jpg
http://maberaldo.com.br/site/wp-con...elin-Cenariun-Transwear-Blog-Ma-Beraldo-6.jpg
http://maberaldo.com.br/site/wp-con...elin-Cenariun-Transwear-Blog-Ma-Beraldo-7.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

livefire said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone recognize or know what brand / designer these black leather over the knee boots are by?
> 
> http://maberaldo.com.br/site/wp-con...elin-Cenariun-Transwear-Blog-Ma-Beraldo-4.jpg
> http://maberaldo.com.br/site/wp-con...elin-Cenariun-Transwear-Blog-Ma-Beraldo-6.jpg
> http://maberaldo.com.br/site/wp-con...elin-Cenariun-Transwear-Blog-Ma-Beraldo-7.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure, but it looks like she's in a store called Cenariun in Brazil. They may be from a Brazilian line.


----------



## Aochanel

I need help finding out who makes these shoes I asked the owner on Instagram and she never replied. I also obsessively looked on Google and no find please help!!! Xoxox shoeaholic


----------



## colorblock

Hope everyone's day is going well! Can anyone ID these Tom Ford heels? A blogger I follow premiered them last year, and I haven't been able to specifically identify them. Would love to purchase. Thanks in advance!

Source: http://achiceffect.com/new-post-2/


----------



## pjanicejm

THESE MANOLO BLAHNIK! Think they are the right height of heels for me but they don't look like bb.. LOVE THEM! thank you so much!


----------



## Lounorada

Aochanel said:


> I need help finding out who makes these shoes I asked the owner on Instagram and she never replied. I also obsessively looked on Google and no find please help!!! Xoxox shoeaholic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022694




It's hard to tell for sure, but I think they are Alexandre Birman


----------



## Lounorada

pjanicejm said:


> THESE MANOLO BLAHNIK! Think they are the right height of heels for me but they don't look like bb.. LOVE THEM! thank you so much!




Definitely BB 
http://www.barneys.com/manolo-blahnik-satin-bb-pumps-501649847.html


----------



## pjanicejm

Lounorada said:


> Definitely BB
> http://www.barneys.com/manolo-blahnik-satin-bb-pumps-501649847.html



I just got another photo from her but the top view of the shoes was not as pointy as BB? is this a pair of vintage manolo(the insole label looks a bit different)? that would be great if you could take a look of this photo too! do not have a manolo shop here and I can want to order wrong model and return! thank you soooo muchhhh!


----------



## pjanicejm

pjanicejm said:


> I just got another photo from her but the top view of the shoes was not as pointy as BB? is this a pair of vintage manolo(the insole label looks a bit different)? that would be great if you could take a look of this photo too! do not have a manolo shop here and I can want to order wrong model and return! thank you soooo muchhhh!



one more photo!


----------



## littlegirlnyc

I saw these on farfetch.com but can't find them for sale on their site! They were paired with a Rodarte top but I don't think these are Rodarte? I'm obsessed with them and can't help posting everywhere sorry!


----------



## mizsunshyne

littlegirlnyc said:


> I saw these on farfetch.com but can't find them for sale on their site! They were paired with a Rodarte top but I don't think these are Rodarte? I'm obsessed with them and can't help posting everywhere sorry!



Those look like Marni.


----------



## Aria10

Hey guys! I have been searching everywhere to find these boots and have had no luck. Does anybody have any clue as to what these boots are?

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/03/article-2318627-1998B221000005DC-420_634x1218.jp


----------



## Geddes

Does anyone know whos boots Alexa Chung was wearing at the begining of this year ?


----------



## ScottyGal

Can anyone ID the model of these Louboutin booties? I have posted in the Louboutin sub-forum too, but wanted to also post here in case anyone knows (and perhaps doesn't visit the Loub sub-forum!) 

Thanks in advance &#128522;&#10084;


----------



## violetnatalie

Does anyone know who makes these gorgeous sandals on Lucy Hale??? Just look at how fantastic they are!!!


----------



## Lounorada

violetnatalie said:


> Does anyone know who makes these gorgeous sandals on Lucy Hale??? Just look at how fantastic they are!!!


 
Chelsea Paris 'Aria' 
http://www.chelseaparis.com/us/aria-837.html


----------



## violetnatalie

Lounorada said:


> Chelsea Paris 'Aria'
> http://www.chelseaparis.com/us/aria-837.html



How perfect since that is her name on Pretty Little Liars, hehe.

This brand is gorgeous, thanks for the info! I originally thought they might have been Bionda Castana...super similar styles from these designers.


----------



## Lounorada

violetnatalie said:


> How perfect since that is her name on Pretty Little Liars, hehe.
> 
> This brand is gorgeous, thanks for the info! I originally thought they might have been Bionda Castana...super similar styles from these designers.


 
No problem, you're welcome!


----------



## grtlegs

Sorry for the terrible photo, but taken at a bar.....great slingbacks that I could not ID....bone kid leather, point toe....


----------



## Lounorada

grtlegs said:


> View attachment 3093405
> 
> 
> Sorry for the terrible photo, but taken at a bar.....great slingbacks that I could not ID....bone kid leather, point toe....


 
They look like the Manolo Blahnik 'Carolyne' slingback to me... 
(picture as example)


----------



## grtlegs

Lounorada said:


> They look like the Manolo Blahnik 'Carolyne' slingback to me...
> (picture as example)


HI:

I am quite familiar with the Manolo Carolyne and do not think these are the Manolo's....the carolyne has a fairly long toe box....unless they changed it recently.....


----------



## Lounorada

grtlegs said:


> HI:
> 
> I am quite familiar with the Manolo Carolyne and do not think these are the Manolo's....the carolyne has a fairly long toe box....unless they changed it recently.....


I'm just guessing at first glance, the shoe proportions look quite similar


----------



## jlebeann

Hi all, any idea what shoes Olivia Palermo is wearing? Thanks!


----------



## GearGirly

These might just be random cheap shoes but for some reason I am loving the heal hight and the lace.  Anyone see anything like this?


----------



## casseyelsie

GearGirly said:


> These might just be random cheap shoes but for some reason I am loving the heal hight and the lace.  Anyone see anything like this?
> View attachment 3147344




So chic


----------



## GearGirly

Sorry I meant heel lol


----------



## GearGirly

I found them, cheapo eBay Chinese pair.  I am pretty sad because I would love a beautifully made pair like this, all I've found are way too high!  I bought them anyway because they are 10 bucks lol!  Hopefully I can get some use out of them and they are a little cute.  The ship had perfect feedback.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GearGirly said:


> I found them, cheapo eBay Chinese pair.  I am pretty sad because I would love a beautifully made pair like this, all I've found are way too high!  I bought them anyway because they are 10 bucks lol!  Hopefully I can get some use out of them and they are a little cute.  The ship had perfect feedback.


Link please? Those are CUTE.


----------



## sueperman

Can anyone identify the name of these? thanks!


----------



## betty.lee

GearGirly said:


> These might just be random cheap shoes but for some reason I am loving the heal hight and the lace.  Anyone see anything like this?
> View attachment 3147344




love those! I've on,y seen the GV Liberty boot, but the height is a lot higher. [emoji57]


----------



## Curlx

sueperman said:


> Can anyone identify the name of these? thanks!



I might be wrong, but they look like the Paris pump in 80.
I'm not sure about the name of the color though. HTH.


----------



## sueperman

Curlx said:


> I might be wrong, but they look like the Paris pump in 80.
> I'm not sure about the name of the color though. HTH.





thank you so much!!


----------



## legaldiva

I must have these boots. Help?


----------



## bagzaddict

Can someone identify the shoes Selena Gomez is wearing??


----------



## angellulu8

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME


DO you know WHO MAKE THESE???!!!!

or even similer designer if you know

I couldn't have a chance to ask her where she get. 


Thank you sooooooo much 

xo


----------



## ladypepperell

Hi
I am in Japan and saw these shoes on a woman in the subway in Osaka. Can you help me identify them? I want to grab a pair before I leave Japan!
Thanks!


----------



## ladypepperell

Who made these sneaker boots? Found this on a woman in the subway in Osaka


----------



## ladypepperell

Bump


----------



## mpark46

Any chance at all that anyone recognizes these shoes? Not sure if they are designer, ow end or what, but I really want them (or something similar)


----------



## AmorNChanel

I don't know what shoes these are but I was in Tokyo last month and bought a pair on leather slip ons. My shoes were soaking wet due to days of rain. I bought them at Istean a major department store in Shinjuku. In Tokyo the big department stores are huge and lots of shoes. 

Sorry I am no help but I hope you are having fun in Osaka and find your shoes. Good luck!


----------



## legaldiva

Literally dying to find these suede fringe boots!!!!


----------



## bobagirl62

Hi Ladies,

Can someone help me ID these beauties on Maia Mitchell / Gillian Jacobs?  Are they the same? I absolutely love this style.

justjaredjr.com/photo-gallery/594040/maia-mitchell-nkd-mag-03/ 

zimbio.com/photos/Gillian+Jacobs/Bad+Milo+Premieres+Hollywood/YrJThE4Q5ao

Thx in advance!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bobagirl62 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone help me ID these beauties on Maia Mitchell / Gillian Jacobs?  Are they the same? I absolutely love this style.
> 
> justjaredjr.com/photo-gallery/594040/maia-mitchell-nkd-mag-03/
> 
> zimbio.com/photos/Gillian+Jacobs/Bad+Milo+Premieres+Hollywood/YrJThE4Q5ao
> 
> Thx in advance!


To me, Maia's shoes look very similar to Jimmy Choo's Anouk, but I can't confirm that's what they are and Gillian's to me, have the classic Louboutin Pigalle lots of toe cleavage and not very long point, but not being able to see the rest of the shoe, all I call say is looks like it, but not say it is. Hope this helps


----------



## LolasCloset

can anyone ID these? They were featured in an Elle slide show on shoes worn during a 2014 Milan fashion week. I read D&G as a possible contender, but I would love any confirmation of this or info about these. Thanks!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID these booties


----------



## canyongirl

Does anyone happen to know who makes these sandals?


----------



## Curlx

Not 100% sure but they could be tabitha simmons.


----------



## canyongirl

Curlx said:


> Not 100% sure but they could be tabitha simmons.


Oh my goodness!!!  You're right!  They're up on Net-A-Porter.  Thank you!


----------



## Curlx

canyongirl said:


> Oh my goodness!!!  You're right!  They're up on Net-A-Porter.  Thank you!



You're welcome. 
I couldn't for the love of god remember where exactly I saw them. But yes it was NAP. 
Glad I could help.


----------



## ImeldaSS

hi,

can you identify these shoes? they are so different.

laviedesandrina.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/10743396_10152903531487847_800768372_n.jpg


----------



## doublewats

ImeldaSS said:


> hi,
> 
> can you identify these shoes? they are so different.
> 
> laviedesandrina.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/10743396_10152903531487847_800768372_n.jpg



Huh, awesome! Never heard of Imelda'Secret, looks like a funky & bold Portuguese brand.  The ones you are asking about are in their bottom-most pic on that blog post.

http://imeldasecret.com/blog/imeldasecret-the-colourful-passion/


----------



## doublewats

angellulu8 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME
> 
> 
> DO you know WHO MAKE THESE???!!!!
> 
> or even similer designer if you know
> 
> I couldn't have a chance to ask her where she get.
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooooo much
> 
> xo



Well this is super super late but, I think those are gucci?
http://www.lyst.com/shoes/gucci-peep-toe-pumps-nude/


----------



## birkasonne

Can you help with the designer of these shoes.


----------



## doublewats

birkasonne said:


> Can you help with the designer of these shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278807



Hi, looks like Ted Baker's Preiy booties, hard to tell by that angle for 100% identification but I'm reasonably sure as that looks like his gray floral print on the inside of the shoe and the shape & details appear to be the same.
http://www.6pm.com/product/8596027/color/72?zhlfid=139&kpid=36534498


----------



## birkasonne

doublewats said:


> Hi, looks like Ted Baker's Preiy booties, hard to tell by that angle for 100% identification but I'm reasonably sure as that looks like his gray floral print on the inside of the shoe and the shape & details appear to be the same.
> http://www.6pm.com/product/8596027/color/72?zhlfid=139&kpid=36534498




Thank you so much, it's them. I just bought them, can't wait to see them in person. 

Love this forum [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## doublewats

birkasonne said:


> Thank you so much, it's them. I just bought them, can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> Love this forum [emoji8][emoji8]


Yay, happy to have helped, I hope they are as gorgeous in person as they are in the pictures!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID these Nike running shoes...thanks in advance.


----------



## doublewats

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID these Nike running shoes...thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3301306


Hi, looks like the nike air zoom pegasus 31 in pink to me.


----------



## l2ebecca

I need your help! My co-worker is obsessed with finding out what kind of shoes these are. Can someone please ID these shoes? PLEASE HELP ME. It is all she talks about.


----------



## doublewats

l2ebecca said:


> I need your help! My co-worker is obsessed with finding out what kind of shoes these are. Can someone please ID these shoes? PLEASE HELP ME. It is all she talks about.


Wow, consider me stumped. They almost look like stuart weitzman's valley girl platform sandal except for things like color, the strap width & the double stitching... 

My best guess would be prada if it is designer, given that the heavy stitch trim accent, as I don't think I've ever seen it outside that brand (or miu miu, but those shoes are usually more bling-y). But then I thought prada block heels tend to be flared or curvy so who knows. Where'd you get the picture from?

Sorry that I wasn't able to help, hopefully someone else knows so your coworker can scratch that itch and stop obsessing over it.


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Who makes these black clogs?? I love them &#128525;


----------



## doublewats

On my mobile, but looks like chanel pearl embellished patent clogs


----------



## lioele

Does anyone know where these flats are from? Thanks in advance [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## doublewats

lioele said:


> View attachment 3328545
> 
> Does anyone know where these flats are from? Thanks in advance [emoji4][emoji4]



Hi, those look like dolce&gabbana pumps from their fall 15 collection. (:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446865628


----------



## lioele

doublewats said:


> Hi, those look like dolce&gabbana pumps from their fall 15 collection. (:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446865628




Thanks for the quick reply! So on point [emoji108]&#127995;[emoji108]&#127995;[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Atlantida_13

Hi, 
I´ve found these shoes and just loved them! Can anyone please help me ID? Thanks

fwrd.com/product-grace-mmxiii-fringe-cadence-skirt-in-black/GRAF-WQ1/?d=F&currency=GBP&lang=en&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=uk-lowerfunnel-facebook&source=uk-criteo-lf-fb


----------



## doublewats

Atlantida_13 said:


> Hi,
> I´ve found these shoes and just loved them! Can anyone please help me ID? Thanks
> 
> fwrd.com/product-grace-mmxiii-fringe-cadence-skirt-in-black/GRAF-WQ1/?d=F&currency=GBP&lang=en&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=uk-lowerfunnel-facebook&source=uk-criteo-lf-fb



Well, can't really zoom on my mobile but they look matte/suede to me so for now they look like balenciaga  suede peep-toe split vamp booties. They are listed as sold out at barneys, but I can't seem to paste the link.


----------



## doublewats

Looked again on desktop, almost positive it is them, as you can just barely make out the unique transparent PVC band in the fwrd pictures- very interesting construction & twist on the plunging vamp look. Here's the link in case you need it:
http://www.barneys.com/balenciaga-suede-split-vamp-booties-503687812.html


----------



## Atlantida_13

doublewats said:


> Looked again on desktop, almost positive it is them, as you can just barely make out the unique transparent PVC band in the fwrd pictures- very interesting construction & twist on the plunging vamp look. Here's the link in case you need it:
> http://www.barneys.com/balenciaga-suede-split-vamp-booties-503687812.html



Thanks a lot!! You are correct! But ir seems more people loved them, as well.. :rain:


----------



## doublewats

Atlantida_13 said:


> Thanks a lot!! You are correct! But ir seems more people loved them, as well.. :rain:



No problem - looks like My Theresa is selling some pairs in black/pink/taupe @ $580+, maybe they have your size if you have any luck! 
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/shoes/pumps/mid-heel.html?designer=3869

If not, good luck finding them, they do seem to be quite popular.


----------



## Atlantida_13

doublewats said:


> No problem - looks like My Theresa is selling some pairs in black/pink/taupe @ $580+, maybe they have your size if you have any luck!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/shoes/pumps/mid-heel.html?designer=3869
> 
> If not, good luck finding them, they do seem to be quite popular.



You are so sweet! Thanks a lot! unfotunatelly they only have my size in suede and pink... 

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Choo_Gal

Hi could anyone id these gorgeous lace and pearl shoes please.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Choo_Gal said:


> Hi could anyone id these gorgeous lace and pearl shoes please.  Thanks in advance.


The shoes Princess Madeline is wearing are: Marchesa "Emma"
Dress is Erdem (if you wanted to know)


----------



## Love Of My Life

The shoes are really nice... a pair like this always an find its way into working with any outfit
& it looks great with this coat (classic & very wearable)


----------



## Choo_Gal

V0N1B2 said:


> The shoes Princess Madeline is wearing are: Marchesa "Emma"
> Dress is Erdem (if you wanted to know)


 


Thank you for the information, much appreciated.


----------



## Greta_V

Can anyone tell me the name of these Pradas? Or at least the season or year when they were released? My friend wants to sell them, and is trying to estimate the price. The shoes were a gift and there is no box. Any help would be highly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## doublewats

Greta_V said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of these Pradas? Or at least the season or year when they were released? My friend wants to sell them, and is trying to estimate the price. The shoes were a gift and there is no box. Any help would be highly appreciated! TIA!


It's funny, it always seems like posts from this board come right when I'm about to head to bed. 
Best I can say right now is a cursory search points to a polyvore Prada spring/resort 2008 collection and it comes up either described as a "lattice detailed" or "swirls" pump,  but I couldn't confirm the name or find the price.  It's a lot more pared-down/wearable than the other pumps from collection but it has the right look with the baroque-esque swirls.  I'll take a better look tomorrow if I can. HIH for now!


----------



## Greta_V

doublewats said:


> It's funny, it always seems like posts from this board come right when I'm about to head to bed.
> Best I can say right now is a cursory search points to a polyvore Prada spring/resort 2008 collection and it comes up either described as a "lattice detailed" or "swirls" pump,  but I couldn't confirm the name or find the price.  It's a lot more pared-down/wearable than the other pumps from collection but it has the right look with the baroque-esque swirls.  I'll take a better look tomorrow if I can. HIH for now!



Wow! Thank you soooooo much!!! I really appreciate your input! &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## doublewats

Greta_V said:


> Wow! Thank you soooooo much!!! I really appreciate your input! &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;



No problem, though the well of information about these dries up after the polyvore colleciton it seems, unfortunately. My apologies that I can't give you more information about these. There's a gold version in the same polyvore collection that specfically says "spring/summer 2008", so it may be from that season. Given the amount of "loves" on the gold ones, I'm surprised they don't turn up in google search. The bluefly listing is the only one with a price associated, at $664.

Here's a direct link for your perusal. Good luck finding more information - perhaps someone else can shed more light on these.


----------



## baileylab

ID on these shoes please. I've searched everywhere! thanks!!


----------



## doublewats

baileylab said:


> ID on these shoes please. I've searched everywhere! thanks!!


Oh, I have to apologize, I'm stumped! Honestly, these look like platforms you'd find on yesstyle, but I can't tell from the picture if they are velvet or suede that looks weird - the two tone/contrast stripe on the back is pretty distinctive, but I'm afraid I can't find anything similar in the same color/material. 

As for the ornament on the right foot, I'm assuming it's a shoe clip or something similar and not part of the style?

Really sorry that I'm not able to help, I don't often really wear platform slip ons so I don't have much knowledge to go on. Hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## Curlx

doublewats said:


> Oh, I have to apologize, I'm stumped! Honestly, these look like platforms you'd find on yesstyle, but I can't tell from the picture if they are velvet or suede that looks weird - the two tone/contrast stripe on the back is pretty distinctive, but I'm afraid I can't find anything similar in the same color/material.
> 
> As for the ornament on the right foot, I'm assuming it's a shoe clip or something similar and not part of the style?
> 
> Really sorry that I'm not able to help, I don't often really wear platform slip ons so I don't have much knowledge to go on. Hopefully someone else can help.





baileylab said:


> ID on these shoes please. I've searched everywhere! thanks!!




Hi. I think I found something similar. Could be totally off TBH but it might be a shoe by the brand No. 21. Hope that helps. 

https://www.gilmarlab.com/en/low-top-sneakers-with-jewel-applique-0-16e32m188066900-6729.html


----------



## doublewats

Oh, good call, Curlx, that definitely looks like them in a slightly different style & color! 0: I would have never guessed they were silk blend, tbh, haha. Good eye


----------



## baileylab

Thanks Doublewats!!

Thanks very much, Curlx!!




doublewats said:


> Oh, I have to apologize, I'm stumped! Honestly, these look like platforms you'd find on yesstyle, but I can't tell from the picture if they are velvet or suede that looks weird - the two tone/contrast stripe on the back is pretty distinctive, but I'm afraid I can't find anything similar in the same color/material.
> 
> As for the ornament on the right foot, I'm assuming it's a shoe clip or something similar and not part of the style?
> 
> Really sorry that I'm not able to help, I don't often really wear platform slip ons so I don't have much knowledge to go on. Hopefully someone else can help.





Curlx said:


> Hi. I think I found something similar. Could be totally off TBH but it might be a shoe by the brand No. 21. Hope that helps.
> 
> https://www.gilmarlab.com/en/low-top-sneakers-with-jewel-applique-0-16e32m188066900-6729.html


----------



## Ems Darling

Hi guys, 

does anyone know what the name of these Celine mules are? I am absolutely in love! 

http://https://www.instagram.com/p/BFhRsSYGFXy/?taken-by=michellefields_stylist


----------



## Ems Darling

Sorry for the link ^^^ I didn't know how to attach a photo!


----------



## loveydovey35

I believe I have submitted pics of these Stuart Weitzman shoes before, but here they are in case I didn't. Super comfy, they add a little something to an otherwise boring outfit.


----------



## doublewats

Ems Darling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> does anyone know what the name of these Celine mules are? I am absolutely in love!
> 
> http://https://www.instagram.com/p/BFhRsSYGFXy/?taken-by=michellefields_stylist



The super sexy rodeo high mules with studs 




loveydovey35 said:


> I believe I have submitted pics of these Stuart Weitzman shoes before, but here they are in case I didn't. Super comfy, they add a little something to an otherwise boring outfit.


Hi, did you mean to post that in here or was it meant for "What shoes are you wearing today?"


----------



## Ems Darling

doublewats said:


> The super sexy rodeo high mules with studs
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! For some reason I just couldn't find them.


----------



## doublewats

Ems Darling said:


> doublewats said:
> 
> 
> 
> The super sexy rodeo high mules with studs
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! For some reason I just couldn't find them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP.  From the angle in the picture you shared, they actually almost looked like wedges at first.
Click to expand...


----------



## hedur

Can anyone ID these gorgeous pink pumps?  I'm always looking for a great pair of heels that can transform an outfit but aren't hell to walk in.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone help me ID this SLP heels?


----------



## doublewats

Happy Luppy said:


> Can someone help me ID this SLP heels?


Happy Luppy, looks like Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin Ankle Cuff Pumps in Black & White

Hedur, I'm sorry, I can't seem to find those.  Hopefully someone else recognizes them.


----------



## Happy Luppy

doublewats said:


> Happy Luppy, looks like Saint Laurent Paris Escarpin Ankle Cuff Pumps in Black & White
> 
> Hedur, I'm sorry, I can't seem to find those.  Hopefully someone else recognizes them.


Thanks!!!


----------



## kssthis

Help please....


----------



## doublewats

kssthis said:


> Help please....



Huh, sorry, didn't see this til now. Those are pricy ones!

Cinzia araia


----------



## hedur

:





doublewats said:


> Hedur, I'm sorry, I can't seem to find those.  Hopefully someone else recognizes them.



Thanks, I hope so too! 



kssthis said:


> Help please....





doublewats said:


> Huh, sorry, didn't see this til now. Those are pricy ones!
> 
> Cinzia araia



Rick Owens makes a similar style that are on sale here:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...Linkshareus&utm_content=10&utm_term=USNetwork

(I have them...they're amazing!!)


----------



## kssthis

You ROCK beyond allllll that rocks!!! Thanks Deary!!!&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## kssthis

hedur said:


> :
> 
> Thanks, I hope so too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Owens makes a similar style that are on sale here:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...Linkshareus&utm_content=10&utm_term=USNetwork
> 
> (I have them...they're amazing!!)



Both are pretty amazeballs!! Thanks for the info! You guys are the best!


----------



## doublewats

kssthis said:


> You ROCK beyond allllll that rocks!!! Thanks Deary!!!&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;



 LOL, no problem, happy to have helped!


----------



## shazzy99

Can anyone help to ID these very cute heels? Pic was taken from an email sent from the Outnet, I think it may be from some street style pics, but have no idea where to start looking. TIA


----------



## sayhitoromes

Hi!
I saw these sandals on instagram, but it doesn't say where they are from. Can anyone help me ID?
Thank you!


----------



## doublewats

looks like celine sandals

shazzy99, sorry, I can't seem to find those.  I'll keep looking though


----------



## shazzy99

doublewats said:


> looks like celine sandals
> 
> shazzy99, sorry, I can't seem to find those.  I'll keep looking though



Thanks *doublewats*. I keep checking back on the thread and am ...


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone please help me ID this Jimmy Choo?


----------



## l.ch.

These red shoes please? I'm in love! Thank you all!


----------



## doublewats

Happy Luppy said:


> Can someone please help me ID this Jimmy Choo?



Apologies for the belated response, those look like a satin lottie.



l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3388481
> 
> These red shoes please? I'm in love! Thank you all!



It's killing me that I can't find these. There's an asian knock off but no indications as to what it is duping. Clearly the red ones are canvas with what appears to be a patent heel; otherwise the construction is pretty much the same except the white stripe down the backs of the red one.


----------



## bagdoll

This pic is from an instagram Oreo commercial. Can anyone help identify sneaker brand. TIA


----------



## littlegirlnyc

anybody know who makes these? love them!


----------



## bagdoll

littlegirlnyc said:


> anybody know who makes these? love them!


They look like these by Tabitha Simmons
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/tabitha.../colorid_QkxBQ0s1?SubLine=shoes&CategoryId=95


----------



## LAR PE

I know these shoes are Prada, but don't know where to find them in my size (39-40).  Ebay only has them in 36  Would anyone know their name or where to get them? i'm in love!  View media item 232


----------



## littlegirlnyc

bagdoll said:


> They look like these by Tabitha Simmons
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/tabitha.../colorid_QkxBQ0s1?SubLine=shoes&CategoryId=95



that's them! thanks so much xx


----------



## mari_merry

I would really appreciate any help ID'ing these shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

mari_merry said:


> I would really appreciate any help ID'ing these shoes!


Believe they are Alexander Wang.


----------



## serenrose00

Please help me ID these shoes that I found on a Yoox listing. Yoox has told me they don't have any knowledge of the accessories worn in the product images! Google image search has not yielded any results.






The listing is here: http://goo.gl/A7j6hg


----------



## serenrose00

Please help me ID these shoes that I found on a Yoox listing. Yoox has told me they don't have any knowledge of the accessories worn in the product images! Google image search has not yielded any results.






The listing is here: http://goo.gl/A7j6hg


----------



## rdgldy

LAR PE said:


> I know these shoes are Prada, but don't know where to find them in my size (39-40).  Ebay only has them in 36  Would anyone know their name or where to get them? i'm in love!  View media item 232


These may be an older style-I had a very similar pair ages ago.


----------



## mari_merry

rdgldy said:


> Believe they are Alexander Wang.


Thank you!


----------



## GearGirly

From a picture of Ashley Graham on a magazine


----------



## rdgldy

GearGirly said:


> From a picture of Ashley Graham on a magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469825


 It is probably in the magazine credits if you can get a copy.


----------



## flyhaha

I believe this pair is from a designer brand however could not think of the name.

Does anyone know about this?

Thank you all. xx


----------



## flyhaha

how about this? thanks all.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

anyone know what shoes are this? thanks


----------



## doublewats

flyhaha said:


> I believe this pair is from a designer brand however could not think of the name.
> 
> Does anyone know about this?
> 
> Thank you all. xx
> View attachment 3472885
> View attachment 3472886


Hard to say, normally I would guess Louboutin's Lady Peep, but they clearly lack the red sole. Do you happen to have a larger image? It's hard to read the detail at the toe; I can't tell if it's just a regular peep toe or if there's some sort of crossover.



flyhaha said:


> how about this? thanks all.
> View attachment 3473665


A dupe of Guiseppe Zanotti in silver, I think. Original source of that image.

The ashley graham & cate blanchett posts have me thrown for a loop right now, sorry guys! 
Just in case anyone else wants to pipe up on blanchett's platforms, larger images might help, though they are blurry.
1, 2, 3


----------



## fashion16

I am obsessed but have no idea who makes these....


----------



## flyhaha

doublewats said:


> Hard to say, normally I would guess Louboutin's Lady Peep, but they clearly lack the red sole. Do you happen to have a larger image? It's hard to read the detail at the toe; I can't tell if it's just a regular peep toe or if there's some sort of crossover.
> 
> 
> A dupe of Guiseppe Zanotti in silver, I think. Original source of that image.
> 
> The ashley graham & cate blanchett posts have me thrown for a loop right now, sorry guys!
> Just in case anyone else wants to pipe up on blanchett's platforms, larger images might help, though they are blurry.
> 1, 2, 3


Thank you for your help


----------



## doublewats

fashion16 said:


> I am obsessed but have no idea who makes these....
> 
> View attachment 3494150


Miu Miu Multi Strap Mary Janes from 2011  So cute.


flyhaha said:


> Thank you for your help


No problem - do you happen to know who was wearing the nude/pink pumps that I couldn't find? Sometimes if it's a celebrity it helps me narrow down when were made if the style is popular (as with the miu mius above), or to find clearer shots.


----------



## doublewats

seahorseinstripes said:


> anyone know what shoes are this? thanks


Found them; it's Carvela Kurt Geiger's Lasting.


----------



## DeMiau

Who makes these ?? Please help !!!


----------



## belledejour

Can anyone identify these gorgeous shoes?


----------



## twin-fun

If these are worn b


DeMiau said:


> Who makes these ?? Please help !!!
> View attachment 3502493


 a celebrity you may have better luck getting them identified by posting the name of the celebrity and the whole picture, not just this cropped portion in the Celebrity I.D. Forum.


----------



## wickerman19095

*Please help me identify these heels*
*
Does anyone know what black stilettos (designer, model) is Gal Gadot wearing on the poster for Keeping Up with the Joneses (2016), and where can I get a pair?

The link with the poster can be found here: 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2387499/mediaviewer/rm1372130560


Thank you. *


----------



## grtlegs

wickerman19095 said:


> *Please help me identify these heels*
> 
> *Does anyone know what black stilettos (designer, model) is Gal Gadot wearing on the poster for Keeping Up with the Joneses (2016), and where can I get a pair?*
> 
> *The link with the poster can be found here: *
> 
> *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2387499/mediaviewer/rm1372130560*
> *
> View attachment 3522501
> *
> *Thank you. *



They look like the Christian Louboutin Iriza.....but there is a similar style from Manolo Blahnik and Jimmy Choo.....


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Can anybody help me with these? I know they're Jimmy Choo. I found them on Net-a-porter where they're called the Vicky Patent Pump but when I search that nothing comes up on any other site except another Choo style which is also called "Vicky" but looks totally different. Not sure if they go by a different name on other sites? I'm hoping to snag them on cyber Monday so I'm looking everywhere! Thanks!


----------



## doublenn

Hi folks! Can you help me identify these flats Margot Robbie is wearing in Tarzan? I feel like they're at the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

doublenn said:


> View attachment 3532025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks! Can you help me identify these flats Margot Robbie is wearing in Tarzan? I feel like they're at the tip of my tongue.



The style seems very Chloe-esque


----------



## sarah1980

Can anyone ID these? They are from The Buckle maybe last year??


----------



## Maltese87

Does anyone know which brand these shoes are? And where I could possibly find them?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Can anyone ID these polka dot shoes? (At least a few years old I believe) 
Or anything similar?!


----------



## asdasd123

Any ideas??? Pamela Anderson outside the Ecuadorian Embassy in London in October and November. Need an ID!


----------



## asdasd123

Here's close-up - anyone recognise please? Maybe the logo? Thanks!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

asdasd123 said:


> Here's close-up - anyone recognise please? Maybe the logo? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3563086



Might be Prada


----------



## asdasd123

Thanks for your suggestion! Unfortunately the Prada logo is horizontal rather than vertical along the sole, so it can't be Prada.


----------



## misscaptain

I believe they're Aquazzura. They have a pineapple on the sole and it looks a lot like that.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Maybe Charlotte Olympia?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just googled Aquazurra.. And I think you're right!


----------



## doublewats

wickerman19095 said:


> *Please help me identify these heels*
> 
> *Does anyone know what black stilettos (designer, model) is Gal Gadot wearing on the poster for Keeping Up with the Joneses (2016), and where can I get a pair?*
> 
> *The link with the poster can be found here: *
> 
> *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2387499/mediaviewer/rm1372130560*
> *
> View attachment 3522501
> *
> *Thank you. *


Yes, as grtlegs says notes, it's a fairly common style. I agree that is could be the Iriza, as that seems to be the best fit, but I don't think it's the MB Stresty or Choo's Willis, looking at the counter/heel. The good thing is you can find plenty of designer shoes with this look (hose already mentioned, Gucci's Noah & Prada's low half d'orsay, etc) at different heights & price points, if you just want to find something close - you can try searching some combination of 'half d'orsay patent pump'.



DeMiau said:


> Who makes these ?? Please help !!!
> View attachment 3502493


Looks like Guiseppe Zannoti Sophie slingback patent sandals.



Sophie-Rose said:


> Can anyone ID these polka dot shoes? (At least a few years old I believe)
> Or anything similar?!
> View attachment 3556105


If the internet knows it, it's not letting me know!  I wanted to say Dolce & Gabbana by look alone but I can't find anything like it except one with a different polka pattern & without the interesting caged t-strap look to it, I'm sorry.



sarah1980 said:


> View attachment 3536785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID these? They are from The Buckle maybe last year??


Looks like Indie Spirit by Corral?



Maltese87 said:


> View attachment 3552845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which brand these shoes are? And where I could possibly find them?


That's Brian Atwood's Brittany platform sandal.


----------



## keishabuchanan

These two boots?Thanks!


----------



## doublewats

keishabuchanan said:


> These two boots?Thanks!


The one on the left almost certainly is toga pulla with the four buckles.
...left shoe.

The right may also be one of their boots with the western styling, I'm not sure. I'll try to find those when I can get on a desktop
Edit: Nevermind, the right shoes look like Zadig & Voltaire's Cara boot


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know these heels Kate Bosworth wore to a Pre-BAFTA party? They remind me of Charlotte Olympia.


----------



## Murdamama

Someone please help! I love these so much.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

can anyone please help me ID these shoes worn by cate blanchett ?


----------



## misscaptain

I think they're Acne Studios


----------



## seahorseinstripes

misscaptain said:


> I think they're Acne Studios



omg thank you so much, i've been searching high and low on google but got nothing mention where this boots came from.
thank you


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi,
Can someone please tell what style these GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI wedges are called? What Season? Are they true to size or does one need to size up? Thank you.


----------



## alice87

Hello, I am wondering is somebody could help me identifying these sneakers. Thanks for you help.


----------



## luvallpurses

Hi everyone, saw these on Nordstrom instagram page.  Can anyone help ID the sneakers please?


----------



## Brandon4268

Can somebody please help me identify the designer of these boots? I love them so much & have been trying to find them but can't. They look like balenciaga to me but i'm not certain. I can't find them on any designers website or dept store


----------



## snibor

luvallpurses said:


> Hi everyone, saw these on Nordstrom instagram page.  Can anyone help ID the sneakers please?



Yes. Ash. Here it is on the US Ash website. 

http://www.ashusa.com/ash-nakbis-white-sneaker.html


----------



## luvallpurses

snibor said:


> Yes. Ash. Here it is on the US Ash website.
> 
> http://www.ashusa.com/ash-nakbis-white-sneaker.html


Thank you!


----------



## chicNclassy

Can anyone ID these pearl embellished sandals worn by Stassi Schroeder?


----------



## bobee25

luvallpurses said:


> Hi everyone, saw these on Nordstrom instagram page.  Can anyone help ID the sneakers please?



Its ash


----------



## rainyarch

Brandon4268 said:


> Can somebody please help me identify the designer of these boots? I love them so much & have been trying to find them but can't. They look like balenciaga to me but i'm not certain. I can't find them on any designers website or dept store



By Current Mood, Love Defender Boots http://www.dollskill.com/current-mood-love-defender-boots.html


----------



## rainyarch

chicNclassy said:


> Can anyone ID these pearl embellished sandals worn by Stassi Schroeder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637398


They are by Jeffrey Campbell.


----------



## rainyarch

Murdamama said:


> Someone please help! I love these so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594310


Pretty sure on this, but can't find the exact colour. No21 Leather Bow sandals in nappa leather.


----------



## rainyarch

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know these heels Kate Bosworth wore to a Pre-BAFTA party? They remind me of Charlotte Olympia.
> 
> They're Nicholas Kirkwood, but I can't find the exact style.


----------



## marbella8

I have been obsessed with these shoes the lady is wearing, the closed-for ones, and can't find who makes them. TIA.


----------



## rainyarch

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3388481
> 
> These red shoes please? I'm in love! Thank you all!



I've found these MSGM sandals called 'espa', but they don't seem to appear in the correct colour or fabric, if you're still interested perhaps contact MSGM directly.


----------



## l.ch.

rainyarch said:


> I've found these MSGM sandals called 'espa', but they don't seem to appear in the correct colour or fabric, if you're still interested perhaps contact MSGM directly.
> View attachment 3645408
> View attachment 3645409
> View attachment 3645410


Wow! Thanks a lot!


----------



## rainyarch

angellulu8 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME
> 
> 
> DO you know WHO MAKE THESE???!!!!
> 
> or even similer designer if you know
> 
> I couldn't have a chance to ask her where she get.
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooooo much
> 
> xo



Super late reply here, not sure if you got a reply about those shoes, but I found them! They're Gucci.


----------



## rainyarch

doublenn said:


> View attachment 3532025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks! Can you help me identify these flats Margot Robbie is wearing in Tarzan? I feel like they're at the tip of my tongue.



Found some identical cheap version called Lisa, by Miss Diva, and a pair by Red Valentino.



Miss Diva on the left, Red Valentino on the right.


----------



## dactful

Does anyone know the name of these Tory wedges?


----------



## rainyarch

dactful said:


> View attachment 3651341
> View attachment 3651342
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of these Tory wedges?



Looks like Melinda


----------



## dactful

Thank you!!! @rainyarch


----------



## doublewats

@rainyarch Wow you are masterful at IDing! :o
(and now I'm lusting hard for those no21 pumps myself after seeing a pic of them worn, I think they're so elegant)


----------



## rainyarch

doublewats said:


> @rainyarch Wow you are masterful at IDing! :o
> (and now I'm lusting hard for those no21 pumps myself after seeing a pic of them worn, I think they're so elegant)



Hey doublewats! Thank you, it's become a little bit of a habit haha, wish the ID threads were a little more active to keep me occupied! And yes those No21's are beautiful!


----------



## rainyarch

GearGirly said:


> From a picture of Ashley Graham on a magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469825



Hi GearGirly, you have no idea how high and low I've been searching for these shoes! No luck  But I thought I'd show you something super similar whilst I continue the search! Here's hoping!
http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/product/derek-lam-10-crosby-leon-lace-up-sandals-504780595.html


----------



## rainyarch

@GearGirly ! I think I found them!!! This brand is mentioned in the article as designing 'shoes' but it never specified which shoes, when I researched them before nothing came up. Until I researched their catwalk shows. So here are the only pictures I can find of them, they don't seem to be sold anywhere, but now you know the designer you can hopefully track some down! They're by Osklen, a Brazilian company, in their Sao Paulo Fall 2016 collection.

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/sao-paulo-fall-2016/osklen/slideshow/collection#19



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Look 19  
	

		
			
		

		
	




EDIT: Found a video of the catwalk and they look like a wedge style rather than gladiator flat as I initially thought;


----------



## J_L33

Who makes these red bow slides? The dress is from Caroline Constas from Moda Operandi.


----------



## Lburchfi

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I love these shoes and am trying to hunt them down.
> 
> I looked on ebay and found an auction for jimmy choos that looked just like the one above but they are slightly different here is the auction-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-615-JIMMY-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> as you can see they are almost like the ones im looking for
> Can anyone confirm they are jimmy choo and provide me with the name of the shoe??
> 
> TsomuchIA


Can anyone help me identify this pair of Manolo Blahnik shoes.  Thank you


----------



## rainyarch

Lburchfi said:


> Can anyone help me identify this pair of Manolo Blahnik shoes.  Thank you



Hi @Lburchfi!
I think your best chance is in the Manolo Blahnik forum, they have much more brand specific knowledge.


----------



## rainyarch

legaldiva said:


> Literally dying to find these suede fringe boots!!!!
> View attachment 3177517



@legaldiva Those fringe boots are by Paul Andrew, called 'Tara'


----------



## rainyarch

bagzaddict said:


> Can someone identify the shoes Selena Gomez is wearing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160611



@bagzaddict, I'm not 100% on this but I think they're Giuseppe Zanotti, from their Autumn 2014 collection. I say this based on the insole of her shoe being black, the toebox being matte black leather, and the appearance of the counter, or back of the shoe, seeming to be patent.


----------



## heychar

Hi there 

Can you help ID these shoe name please


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

heychar said:


> View attachment 3723647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Can you help ID these shoe name please


I think thats the Gucci GG flats with crystal logo.


----------



## heychar

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I think thats the Gucci GG flats with crystal logo.


They have a bit of a heel, I thought they would be classed as a pump


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

heychar said:


> They have a bit of a heel, I thought they would be classed as a pump


Ermm I don't buy Gucci shoes so i'm not sure how they classify flat or pump. I have Chanel flats which have an inch of "heels" and they call it flat. So I guess call their customer service or google?


----------



## heychar

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Ermm I don't buy Gucci shoes so i'm not sure how they classify flat or pump. I have Chanel flats which have an inch of "heels" and they call it flat. So I guess call their customer service or google?


Will do thank you


----------



## ninja_please

Does anybody know what boots Wonder Woman is wearing with the red cape in the opening scene?


----------



## missboss123

ninja_please said:


> Does anybody know what boots Wonder Woman is wearing with the red cape in the opening scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752745


Hey all I know is that Linda hemming is the costume designer also of the boots of Wonder Woman. Maybe this was her idea also?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can anyone id these sandals Michelle Pfeiffer is wearing ? 
Thanks !


----------



## doublewats

ninja_please said:


> Does anybody know what boots Wonder Woman is wearing with the red cape in the opening scene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752745


That outfit was such a stunner, I wish I could help! Waiting on higher quality screencaps might better aide sussing it out, because the ones currently available are too low quality to glean much detail unfortunately. I tried looking at the on set shots and couldn't find one with the shoes. Bummer. 

Random shot in the dark for now is Stella McCartney's abbey boots - but nothing about the styling really stands out to me. Maybe someone has a better eye.


----------



## hedur

Can anyone ID Sienna's shoes?


----------



## rainyarch

hedur said:


> Can anyone ID Sienna's shoes?
> 
> View attachment 3786365
> 
> View attachment 3786366



Hi @hedur, I haven't found these yet, but I did find a pretty good dupe from Topshop;


The search continues...

EDIT: It's worth mentioning that Celine have done some very similar stuff;


----------



## rainyarch

hedur said:


> Can anyone ID Sienna's shoes?
> 
> View attachment 3786365
> 
> View attachment 3786366



@hedur Found! They are Celine, from Autumn/Winter 2015 Pre-Fall


----------



## hedur

rainyarch said:


> @hedur Found! They are Celine, from Autumn/Winter 2015 Pre-Fall



Ohmygosh!!  I can't believe you found them!  Though I highly doubt I'll be able to find them new. 

Thanks for the dupe, also.  I'm going to check out what's current with Celine and maybe even ask about the 2015s. I could get lucky.

Thanks again!


----------



## philfromqueens

Can anyone help me identify these jimmy Choo's?? I've looked all over and can't find any information or model name. I know they're authentic but they don't show up anywhere.  Could they be a sample(they did belong to a high up there supermodel)?


----------



## rainyarch

hedur said:


> Ohmygosh!!  I can't believe you found them!  Though I highly doubt I'll be able to find them new.
> 
> Thanks for the dupe, also.  I'm going to check out what's current with Celine and maybe even ask about the 2015s. I could get lucky.
> 
> Thanks again!



@hedur I love the thrill of the chase haha. Celine are definitely still doing some very similar stuff, wishing you luck!


----------



## rainyarch

philfromqueens said:


> Can anyone help me identify these jimmy Choo's?? I've looked all over and can't find any information or model name. I know they're authentic but they don't show up anywhere.  Could they be a sample(they did belong to a high up there supermodel)?



@philfromqueens I cannot find the exact shoe yet, but I have found the other styles it was designed alongside, and they all date from around 2012, and pre-fall 2012 collections.





So, in order, there's 'Tabina', 'Taja', 'Tarika', and 'Talva'


----------



## philfromqueens

rainyarch said:


> @philfromqueens I cannot find the exact shoe yet, but I have found the other styles it was designed alongside, and they all date from around 2012, and pre-fall 2012 collections.
> View attachment 3798998
> View attachment 3798999
> View attachment 3799000
> View attachment 3799001
> 
> So, in order, there's 'Tabina', 'Taja', 'Tarika', and 'Talva'


wow! I can't believe it. Tarika looks like it has to be the one!  I have no idea how you found this info out but thanks so much!!!


----------



## rainyarch

philfromqueens said:


> wow! I can't believe it. Tarika looks like it has to be the one!  I have no idea how you found this info out but thanks so much!!!


@philfromqueens you're welcome. perhaps if you ask the same question in the Jimmy Choo forum they can give you even better info?


----------



## philfromqueens

rainyarch said:


> @philfromqueens you're welcome. perhaps if you ask the same question in the Jimmy Choo forum they can give you even better info?


oooh I saw that forum but I thought it was for bags only


----------



## euki

Hi! Do you know what is the brand of the black strappy sandals?


----------



## hotpursuit

Aquazzura


----------



## rainyarch

euki said:


> Hi! Do you know what is the brand of the black strappy sandals?


@euki, yup Aquazzura; @hotpursuit has a good eye, they're called 'Ooh Lal a'


----------



## livefire

Hi All,

Does anyone have or know the style name of these Gucci boots and what year they are from?

Someone told me they were 2016, but is that right? I am trying to find a pair of these in excellent condition for my wife in black leather size 40 Euro.

Any information or leads on a pair is welcomed. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## papertiger

livefire said:


> View attachment 3806312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have or know the style name of these Gucci boots and what year they are from?
> 
> Someone told me they were 2016, but is that right? I am trying to find a pair of these in excellent condition for my wife in black leather size 40 Euro.
> 
> Any information or leads on a pair is welcomed.
> 
> Thanks very much!




There could have been a re-issue but I think they are from AW05.

I have a navy croc belt from that season with the same silver-tone buckle.

Heel boots were worn with everything in shades of lots of dark blues, purples, violets and different textures of black, Everything shw.


----------



## papertiger

livefire said:


> View attachment 3806312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have or know the style name of these Gucci boots and what year they are from?
> 
> Someone told me they were 2016, but is that right? I am trying to find a pair of these in excellent condition for my wife in black leather size 40 Euro.
> 
> Any information or leads on a pair is welcomed.
> 
> Thanks very much!



The only sizes I could find online were 38 on !st Dibs

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clothing/shoes/gucci-green-leather-boots/id-v_1962263/


----------



## lqygabrielle

Hey guys

I was looking through google and saw a picture of these shoes as a related image.







To me they look like they could be a replica of some designer shoe (also due to the website they linked to). That being said id love to see the original shoe if it exists...does anyone know??


----------



## rainyarch

lqygabrielle said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was looking through google and saw a picture of these shoes as a related image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they look like they could be a replica of some designer shoe (also due to the website they linked to). That being said id love to see the original shoe if it exists...does anyone know??



@lqygabrielle, a lot of the fashion houses have played around with pearls on shoes, but I'd say that this particular style is a pretty unique take on that. Chanel is the most likely basis;







Also Nicholas Kirkwood;


Jeffrey Campbell;


Chloe;


Gucci;


----------



## k*d

lqygabrielle said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was looking through google and saw a picture of these shoes as a related image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they look like they could be a replica of some designer shoe (also due to the website they linked to). That being said id love to see the original shoe if it exists...does anyone know??



A Google image search led to more inexpensive shoes with the same cuff. These are high-heeled: https://m.dhgate.com/product/letu18...ff-court/397582988.html#s-4-1;onsh|0576542441

I didn't see any designer versions.


----------



## laurenam

Hi Ladies! Can someone help me with identifying these heels? Thank you!!


----------



## euki

Hi! Would you guys know what shoes is this)


----------



## rdgldy

euki said:


> Hi! Would you guys know what shoes is this)


they're Dior.


----------



## keishabuchanan

Can someone id?Thanks!




https://i.imgur.com/5OX9Yea.png




https://i.imgur.com/NYlVz81.png


----------



## jempa1112

Would anyone happen to know these boots? Picture is from 2015!


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Can anybody ID these? I found them on the Selfridges website, styled with a Ganni dress, but customer service said they don't actually sell these shoes and so they're unable to ID them. Thanks for any help


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Sorry pics didn't post! These are the shoes


----------



## J_L33

Can someone please ID the style of these Jimmy Choo heels? Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

no picture


----------



## all7s

jempa1112 said:


> Would anyone happen to know these boots? Picture is from 2015!


These resemble the Jeffrey Campbell 'Rumble' boot of 4 or 5 years ago. That might help your search results.


----------



## all7s

keishabuchanan said:


> Can someone id?Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5OX9Yea.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/NYlVz81.png


I'm not familiar with the brand but it looks like it says 'Serafini' on the tongue of the first shoe. I didn't find this shoe when googling but I did find another another with a similar logo.


----------



## rainyarch

all7s said:


> I'm not familiar with the brand but it looks like it says 'Serafini' on the tongue of the first shoe. I didn't find this shoe when googling but I did find another another with a similar logo.



@all7s you've got better eyes than me! 
I think the style is called Los Angeles


----------



## all7s

Cool!!! I'm happy you found the style already! Good luck with finding a pair you like in your size!


----------



## Metall

Hi all,

I went to the manolo sample sale earlier today and picked up a gorgeous pair of heels. I'm not quite sure what the style is and I was hoping that the lovely PFers here could offer an opinion.

I only have the one photo right now but I can post more later tonight if need be.


----------



## doulosforhim

Can anyone indentify the ankle boots in this picture? TIA


----------



## Ems Darling

Hi guys,

Can anyone ID these shoes? Thank you! x


----------



## rainyarch

Ems Darling said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone ID these shoes? Thank you! x



@Ems Darling 
Hi!They're Tory Burch


The style also came in a boot. But it's last season so only pre-loved available, as far as I can tell


----------



## Ems Darling

@rainyarch thank you! xx


----------



## JujuGem

Any ID on these?


----------



## rainyarch

JujuGem said:


> Any ID on these?
> View attachment 3901915



@JujuGem from a distance it looks like Vivienne Westwood Men's Enamel Orb Moccasins in Signal Red


----------



## JujuGem

rainyarch said:


> @JujuGem from a distance it looks like Vivienne Westwood Men's Enamel Orb Moccasins in Signal Red
> View attachment 3902207


Thank you!!!


----------



## loulou193

Can someone tell me which model these are?  I inherited these Manolos from a great aunt but unfortunately MBs do not have style/model number printed on the inside and I do not have the original box.  Heel height is 4 inches.


----------



## Ania

laurenam said:


> Hi Ladies! Can someone help me with identifying these heels? Thank you!!


They are from Aldo https://www.aldoshoes.com/uk/en_uk/...IIf4OL7akb5hMiUrTGycbUQsvfYXsoORoCpx4QAvD_BwE

Does’t look like there are a tonne of sizes left though


----------



## mydogisadiva

Can anyone ID these buckle heels? Thanks!


----------



## Ania

mydogisadiva said:


> Can anyone ID these buckle heels? Thanks!
> View attachment 3913086


They are from Attico. 
https://www.brownsfashion.com/uk/sh...8fRPyUmszRfgLfS5S0isZXKtjnsBDQXBoCyxsQAvD_BwE


----------



## mydogisadiva

Ania said:


> They are from Attico.
> https://www.brownsfashion.com/uk/sh...8fRPyUmszRfgLfS5S0isZXKtjnsBDQXBoCyxsQAvD_BwE


Thanks!


----------



## Ania

mydogisadiva said:


> Thanks!


No problem


----------



## stella.y.k

Can someone help me identify this Roger Vivier Heels?


----------



## euki

Hi can someone identify this shoes?


----------



## UpUpnAway

Hello. Can someone help me identify the style of these Nike sneakers?


----------



## UpUpnAway

The style of these Nike sneakers. Sorry, it didn't upload the first time.



		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/2v1874l.png[/IMG]


----------



## rainyarch

euki said:


> Hi can someone identify this shoes?


@euki 
Christian Louboutin "Blakissima"


----------



## rainyarch

UpUpnAway said:


> The style of these Nike sneakers. Sorry, it didn't upload the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/2v1874l.png[/IMG]


HI @UpUpnAway they're NikeLab Free TR Flyknit 2, typically I've seem them with the white sole, the black sole seems more difficult to find;


----------



## Inkbluelover

Can someone help me identify this pair? Thanks in advance


----------



## rainyarch

Inkbluelover said:


> Can someone help me identify this pair? Thanks in advance



@Inkbluelover 
I can't be sure without seeing the side of the shoe. It looks to me like it has d'orsay sides and a heel cap of a different colour, like this;


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Malden Lane)

But the front has a mule/loafer super pointed look, so I immediately thought of Nicholas Kirkwood;


Also;


	

		
			
		

		
	
  (Iris & Ink)



	

		
			
		

		
	
  (J Crew)


----------



## Inkbluelover

thank you so much! I also ask this in Asian & Hermes thread, dear tpfer told me it is more likely Aquazzura  powder puff


----------



## rainyarch

Inkbluelover said:


> thank you so much! I also ask this in Asian & Hermes thread, dear tpfer told me it is more likely Aquazzura  powder puff


@Inkbluelover 
I saw those and almost linked them, but I suppose from the front view made it look flat! But I think they're right. They have a keen eye! 
Are you gonna get them? They're gorgeous!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Yes, going to order kitten heel version. Now I need figure out size first.


----------



## rainyarch

J_L33 said:


> Can someone please ID the style of these Jimmy Choo heels? Thanks!



Hi @J_L33 they're a Jimmy Choo / Off-White collaboration, called Victoria


----------



## pinche_courtney

J_L33 said:


> Can someone please ID the style of these Jimmy Choo heels? Thanks!


They're Jimmy Choo X Off White


----------



## belavi

Can anyone identify these shoes please?


----------



## rainyarch

belavi said:


> Can anyone identify these shoes please?




@belavi They look like Balenciaga Stapled Leather Chelsea Boots


----------



## Gucci_boyfriend

Can anyone ID these Gucci shoes? Please


----------



## euki

Inkbluelover said:


> thank you so much! I also ask this in Asian & Hermes thread, dear tpfer told me it is more likely Aquazzura  powder puff


Hi there! Is that thread also part of purse forum?


----------



## euki

Hi! Can anyone identify these shoes?


----------



## rainyarch

euki said:


> Hi! Can anyone identify these shoes?


@euki 
The 2nd I think are Lanvin Two-Tone Leather slippers



Have you got a better picture of the 1st pair, or a source for the image?


----------



## euki

rainyarch said:


> @euki
> The 2nd I think are Lanvin Two-Tone Leather slippers
> View attachment 4015749
> 
> 
> Have you got a better picture of the 1st pair, or a source for the image?


 
Is this better? Thanks for helping!


----------



## euki

Hi! Can someone help identify these shoes? Thanks!


----------



## rainyarch

euki said:


> Is this better? Thanks for helping!


@euki Great, found them! Balenciaga Bistrot Mules


----------



## starrynite_87

Can somebody please ID what style Marni shoes these are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can someone please ID this YSL/SLP boots? TIA!


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Can anybody please ID these? thank you!!


----------



## rainyarch

littlegirlnyc said:


> Can anybody please ID these? thank you!!


Hi @littlegirlnyc they're by Valentino


----------



## belavi

rainyarch said:


> @belavi They look like Balenciaga Stapled Leather Chelsea Boots
> View attachment 4003588



Sorry for not replying sooner, but thank you!


----------



## MissSJP

Hey, I am new here, and my first post, so please go easy on me  .
I was hoping if you could identify these Rupert Sanderson sandals I purchased at a fashion pop-up event.
I managed to find a picture of them on google but I would really like to know the style name.
I really love them and these are the first pair of shoes I've purchased by rupert sanderson, so I dont know much about the designer.
Thank you.


----------



## Ania

I love Rupert Sanderson shoes. It’s probable the single most represented brand in my collection. His shoes are super comfy and I am sure you will enjoy them. I have not seen this style before so cat help with the exact name but it’s definitely a variety of daffodils. I seem to remember that he names all his shoes after daffodils 





PhiladelphaFashionChick said:


> Hey, I am new here, and my first post, so please go easy on me  .
> I was hoping if you could identify these Rupert Sanderson sandals I purchased at a fashion pop-up event.
> I managed to find a picture of them on google but I would really like to know the style name.
> I really love them and these are the first pair of shoes I've purchased by rupert sanderson, so I dont know much about the designer.
> Thank you.


----------



## shuze

Anyone know the brand. Gorgeous luxury Italian satin w metal/enamel ornaments. I know I’ve seen this logo in the past but don’t remember who it is. TIA!


----------



## Ania

shuze said:


> View attachment 4068192
> View attachment 4068190
> View attachment 4068190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the brand. Gorgeous luxury Italian satin w metal/enamel ornaments. I know I’ve seen this logo in the past but don’t remember who it is. TIA!


It looks like Escada


----------



## shuze

Ania said:


> It looks like Escada


TY so very much!


----------



## Sterntalerli

djuna1 said:


> *Out in New York City on April 11, 2017.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Source
> 
> 
> *Out and about in New York on April 11, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Source



Any ID on the brown pumps she wore with the blue dress? Are those Céline?


----------



## -Kerri.anne-

Anyone know the brand of these shoes?  Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## rainyarch

-Kerri.anne- said:


> Anyone know the brand of these shoes?  Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!
> View attachment 4108178
> View attachment 4108177



@-Kerri.anne- They're a variation by Vionnet, Gladiator Hi-Tops


----------



## -Kerri.anne-

Thanks for your help!!  Now I just need to find a place that has them in stock to purchase. 


rainyarch said:


> @-Kerri.anne- They're a variation by Vionnet, Gladiator Hi-Tops
> View attachment 4108920



Thanks


----------



## MademoiselleC

Hello - can anyone ID these sandals please? Thank you!!


----------



## fuzzysparkles

Can someone help me ID these shoes?  I don't think they're a premier designer, but I think they're super cute.  I would've asked her in person, but I was too shy.   Thanks!!


----------



## silentriot

fuzzysparkles said:


> Can someone help me ID these shoes?  I don't think they're a premier designer, but I think they're super cute.  I would've asked her in person, but I was too shy. [emoji2]  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116430


This is the closest I could find http://us.boohoo.com/eva-peeptoe-wrap-strap-block-heel-shoe-boot/DZZ81473.html


----------



## silentriot

MademoiselleC said:


> Hello - can anyone ID these sandals please? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115126


It looks a lot like this pair https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/topshop-lena-ankle-strap-platform-sandal-women/3969418


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

Any idea about who makes these pumps?


----------



## Sterntalerli

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hels0-jpg.4133344/

Any idea who makes those flats? I read they’re CL but the heel seems different?! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rainyarch

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> Any idea about who makes these pumps?



Hi @Pink Chanel Frosting, I can only find knock-off versions of these shoes, so for what it's worth here's a pic of the knock-off;


----------



## Fashionqueen88

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone knew the name of these shoes or which season they are from. I appreciate your help!!

~Sarah


----------



## lonek8

saw this photo in a drop down menu on the Outnet - can't seem to figure out what the shoes are. Google image search is being no help at all! does anyone know brand of these shoes? thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please.563326/
Repost here, you might get better results


----------



## polarisfire

Hi everyone, hoping someone might recognize these boots that Anja Rubik was wearing in 2013 for Paris FW2014 (whew, I just discovered them)? I'm obsesssssssed with them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Fashionqueen88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew the name of these shoes or which season they are from. I appreciate your help!!
> 
> ~Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181327



Gucci
Loafer platform 
Not sure of the season


----------



## rainyarch

lonek8 said:


> saw this photo in a drop down menu on the Outnet - can't seem to figure out what the shoes are. Google image search is being no help at all! does anyone know brand of these shoes? thanks!!



Hi @lonek8 they're Pierre Hardy


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Can anybody ID these? I just bought the jeans and want the shoes too! They're all over the Frame denim site.


----------



## Luv n bags

Can anyone ID these? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Miso Fine said:


> Can anyone ID these? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254711


They're Adidas X Pharrell Williams. SolarHU or something like that, I'm not sure what model exactly....


----------



## Luv n bags

V0N1B2 said:


> They're Adidas X Pharrell Williams. SolarHU or something like that, I'm not sure what model exactly....



Thank you! You’re awesome!!


----------



## randr21

polarisfire said:


> Hi everyone, hoping someone might recognize these boots that Anja Rubik was wearing in 2013 for Paris FW2014 (whew, I just discovered them)? I'm obsesssssssed with them. Thanks for your help!



giuseppe zanottis from fall 2013


----------



## J_L33

Can someone please ID these awesome shoes!? TIA!


----------



## clothingguru

Hi ladies!

I’ve falled in love with the below pumps. Looking to know which designer they are? As well as style name if possible. If not, designer would be great. A step in the right direction would be fantastic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I’ve falled in love with the below pumps. Looking to know which designer they are? As well as style name if possible. If not, designer would be great. A step in the right direction would be fantastic. Thanks in advance!


Looks similar to a pvc pair on amazon by olivia and jaymes


----------



## yakusoku.af

clothingguru said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I’ve falled in love with the below pumps. Looking to know which designer they are? As well as style name if possible. If not, designer would be great. A step in the right direction would be fantastic. Thanks in advance!



Louboutin used to have a similar style but the back is different


----------



## clothingguru

randr21 said:


> Looks similar to a pvc pair on amazon by olivia and jaymes


Thank you!!!




yakusoku.af said:


> Louboutin used to have a similar style but the back is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! I forgot CL had a similar pair


----------



## BritneySparkles

Does anyone know where these beige ankle strap pumps are from, please?


----------



## BritneySparkles

Does anyone know where these beige stiletto boots are from, please? Nicole Scherzinger was wearing them 30th January 2019.


----------



## lola_falana_12

ID please


----------



## rdgldy

lola_falana_12 said:


> ID please


Believe these are Ash.


----------



## BritneySparkles

More photos of Nicole Scherzinger 30th January 2019 and extreme close ups of the boots. Please can anyone make out the brand stamped on the outsole of the boots? Does anyone recognise it? I really want these boots!


----------



## emms2381

Hi just wondered if anyone has any insight to what these are called and what season they were from

Thank you


----------



## Caleb Balm

Came across these pair of shoes and have no idea if they are worth anything or are any good. Would love to know the brand. Thanks.


----------



## caralineaf

Anyone have any idea what this style of vintage Manolo Blahnik’s are called? Or what year they are from? Thank you!


----------



## sabrunka

nm


----------



## clickclacker

Would anyone be able to tell me more about this shoe? Like the name/ style or season it’s from? Apologies for my cluelessness, Gucci is usually out of my price. They were given to me as a gift but I was hoping to resell them since they’re a bit impractical for my daily wear 

I believe they’re authentic. They seem to still have a sticker price on the bottom. There’s a number 204150 inside the shoe. Unsure of what that means. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Can someone ID these shoes for me plz. just saw a girl in a NYC train wearing them n I’m trying to find out what they are


----------



## Peridot_Paradise




----------



## Sophie-Rose

tua said:


> Can someone ID these shoes for me plz. just saw a girl in a NYC train wearing them n I’m trying to find out what they are



Buffalo


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Sophie-Rose said:


> Buffalo


Thank you so much


----------



## PinkTulip

Does anyone know where these sandals are from?? I love them.


----------



## sophia22

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what brand these sneakers are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ms23789

Anyone familiar with these Chanel shoes? I’m curious about what season (year) they are! They were a The Real Real find.


----------



## Lzamare

clickclacker said:


> View attachment 4397469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me more about this shoe? Like the name/ style or season it’s from? Apologies for my cluelessness, Gucci is usually out of my price. They were given to me as a gift but I was hoping to resell them since they’re a bit impractical for my daily wear
> 
> I believe they’re authentic. They seem to still have a sticker price on the bottom. There’s a number 204150 inside the shoe. Unsure of what that means. Thanks for any help!



Gucci Bamboo Collection.  A few years back


----------



## Lzamare

Hi, 
Can someone please ID these.  I know there was an Isabel Marat Shoe similar a few years back that I can’t find ... basically looking for this style. Thanks


----------



## randr21

Lzamare said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please ID these.  I know there was an Isabel Marat Shoe similar a few years back that I can’t find ... basically looking for this style. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436659



Looks like Ann Demeulemeester gladiator laceup sandals

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/acc...1p6iS4c63OFaWlRbmTEiWM9uceN6D8VRoCltgQAvD_BwE


----------



## rainyarch

PinkTulip said:


> View attachment 4429893
> 
> Does anyone know where these sandals are from?? I love them.



@PinkTulip still available, Chloe Crocodile Embossed Sandals


----------



## PinkTulip

rainyarch said:


> @PinkTulip still available, Chloe Crocodile Embossed Sandals
> View attachment 4444492


Thank you so much for this ID!


----------



## rainyarch

PinkTulip said:


> Thank you so much for this ID!


You're very welcome!


----------



## MaxDexter

It says Dolci Anzio, but I can't find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## Clearblueskies

The brand is Dolcis, they used to be prominent on the uk high street, but I haven’t heard or seen of them in many years.  I think they went bust in the credit crunch.


----------



## MaxDexter

Clearblueskies said:


> The brand is Dolcis, they used to be prominent on the uk high street, but I haven’t heard or seen of them in many years.  I think they went bust in the credit crunch.



I am surprised  They are high quality and made in Italy! Though they are designer.


----------



## Clearblueskies

MaxDexter said:


> I am surprised  They are high quality and made in Italy! Though they are designer.


Not designer, no.  Standard high street priced shoes


----------



## Techstep

Hello, can anyone help ID these sandals?  I can only guess they are from 2016 bc of the gingham trend. photo is by style du monde, who doesn't label the clothes. Whowhatwear used the image in an article for Stuart Wietzman pumps, but I do not think they are SW. Would love any leads, thanks!


----------



## rainyarch

Techstep said:


> View attachment 4512696
> 
> Hello, can anyone help ID these sandals?  I can only guess they are from 2016 bc of the gingham trend. photo is by style du monde, who doesn't label the clothes. Whowhatwear used the image in an article for Stuart Wietzman pumps, but I do not think they are SW. Would love any leads, thanks!



Hi @Techstep they're Club Monaco, but Diane von Furstenberg did a super similar pair;


----------



## Techstep

Thank you rainyarch!!


----------



## livefire

Hi, does anyone happen to know what style model are these Tom Ford black leather knee high boots? 
https://www.yoox.com/us/44818336/item
Trying to find a pair to buy in Euro 40 or 39.5.  Just do not have much information about them, so I thought to ask if the forum happens to know.

Thank you!
LF


----------



## livefire

If anyone knows of a pair of the Tom Ford knee high boots in black leather 39.5 or 40 if you have spotted a pair, please let me know here or by PM as would be interested in purchasing. Thank you.


----------



## sparrows1

Does anyone know what shoes Brittany Snow is wearing here (the all white sneakers)? 




Thanks!


----------



## Buddha007

Hi! Can anyone identify these gold mules? This high arch style looks familiar, but I can't really identify the brand.


----------



## domates

Can anyone ID these shoes?


----------



## RaspberryJam

domates said:


> Can anyone ID these shoes?



These are by Carolina Herrera but from Spring 2018


----------



## J_L33

Manolo Blahniks from fall 2012.  Does anyone know the name? TIA!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can anyone identify these boots ?


----------



## V0N1B2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Can anyone identify these boots ?


They *almost* look like Daytons to me - they probably aren't but these look very similar.
*Dayton is a bootmaker in Vancouver, BC
https://www.daytonboots.com/collections/women/products/black-beauty


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thank you ! 



V0N1B2 said:


> They *almost* look like Daytons to me - they probably aren't but these look very similar.
> *Dayton is a bootmaker in Vancouver, BC
> https://www.daytonboots.com/collections/women/products/black-beauty
> View attachment 4636756


----------



## Luna

anyone have any idea what these shoes are??


----------



## theuglyducklingblog

Hi! I have found this picture of a Roger Vivier shoe online but I an't find this model anywhere on the website. which model is it? is it an old one? thank you so much!


----------



## euki

Hi do you know what heels jen is wearing?


----------



## ap.

sophia22 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what brand these sneakers are? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4433679



If you're still looking, they look like Thom Browne tennis sneakers
https://www.endclothing.com/us/thom-browne-tennis-sneaker-mfd045f-00198-114.html


----------



## MS.DIAZ

Can anyone ID these combat boots that Kylie Jenner is wearing? I know its hard to see the full shoe sorry


----------



## amag520

I bought these 8+ years ago from theRealReal and never wore them. Planning to put them up for sale and was calling them the Hangisi flat, but is that accurate? I'm not a big MB collector, so I'm not familiar with all the styles. Thanks for any help! I bought them in early 2012, so they are at least that old!


----------



## Mpassan03

Can anyone ID these nike sneakers on peloton instructor? Thanks!


----------



## 2v2hunters

Nike ZoomX Vaporfly Next%


----------



## Mpassan03

2v2hunters said:


> Nike ZoomX Vaporfly Next%



Awesome thx!


----------



## materiallover3

I’ve searched and searched yet cant find the designer who makes these. Please and thank you.


----------



## lioele

Anyone know where these are from?


----------



## rainyarch

Buddha007 said:


> Hi! Can anyone identify these gold mules? This high arch style looks familiar, but I can't really identify the brand.



@Buddha007 I think I found them! Alevi Milano, their design Alessandra


----------



## goldenfountain

Can someone please help me identify these mules by Gianvito Rossi? I tried looking them up but couldnt find the style name..Thanks so much!!!


----------



## daisy25

December 2019 I came across a pair of Sam Edelman boots in store; they were black, no other color or shearling, very generic. I just bought a pair of SE Tyler hiking boots (which look about the same) and tried them on, but they are very light and don't have the cushioned soles.

Does anyone remember the name of boots from last year that look like the Tyler hiking boots but are heavier and have very soft cushioned soles? I included a picture of the boots I want to know the name of.


----------



## rainyarch

daisy25 said:


> December 2019 I came across a pair of Sam Edelman boots in store; they were black, no other color or shearling, very generic. I just bought a pair of SE Tyler hiking boots (which look about the same) and tried them on, but they are very light and don't have the cushioned soles.
> 
> Does anyone remember the name of boots from last year that look like the Tyler hiking boots but are heavier and have very soft cushioned soles? I included a picture of the boots I want to know the name of.



@daisy25 Is it Tamia? I'm not sure what year they're from, but they look like the ones you posted.


----------



## rainyarch

lioele said:


> Anyone know where these are from?


Hi @lioele, these are Dior Friendship bracelet ballerinas. For some reason I can't find many pics of these, which is a shame, cause they're really pretty!


----------



## byzina

Hello! Can someone ID the red velvet shoes on the third shelf? This is Emma Watson's closet for Coveteur. I love all of them!


----------



## rainyarch

byzina said:


> Hello! Can someone ID the red velvet shoes on the third shelf? This is Emma Watson's closet for Coveteur. I love all of them!



Hi @byzina, I think they're by Coclico, their Johnny style in red velvet, it's on their Pinterest page for AW 2016.


----------



## byzina

rainyarch said:


> Hi @byzina, I think they're by Coclico, their Johnny style in red velvet, it's on their Pinterest page for AW 2016.
> View attachment 4757339
> View attachment 4757351



Thank you very much


----------



## RobAntDen

Is anyone able to ID these, from 2013. The label on the insole looks as though it has two "circles" one each end of the label. 

Any help would be most grateful. My mum is in love with these shoe and would really love to find them for her.


----------



## ynnussyad

I just saw these on Emma Corrin during an interview with Netflix for The Crown S4, and I’m dying to know where they’re from.

Anyone with an idea?


----------



## am2022

Pls help ID! TIA!


----------



## rainyarch

ynnussyad said:


> I just saw these on Emma Corrin during an interview with Netflix for The Crown S4, and I’m dying to know where they’re from.
> 
> Anyone with an idea?


Hi @ynnussyad they're Pacco Rabanne Autumn/Winter 2020


----------



## rainyarch

amacasa said:


> Pls help ID! TIA!


Hi @amacasa they're in Chloé's AW2020 collection


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I bought these Jimmy Choos a while back and they've been collecting dust so debating selling them. Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!


----------



## missnathalie

So, I saw this shoe and I do not recognise them at all - Anyone knows the brand??
I don't personally like them but I would like to know what brand they are hehe


----------



## rainyarch

missnathalie said:


> So, I saw this shoe and I do not recognise them at all - Anyone knows the brand??
> I don't personally like them but I would like to know what brand they are hehe
> 
> View attachment 4964204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964205
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964206


Hi @missnathalie they're from the Reebok Wonder Woman Collection


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Bump. Anyone? Thanks!!



NYYankeeGrl said:


> I bought these Jimmy Choos a while back and they've been collecting dust so debating selling them. Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939327


----------



## shesnochill

Seeking help! Looking for these sneakers from the Abercrombie website.

Anyone know what brand? Thanks I’m advance.


----------



## Curlx

Most likely Common Projects Achilles.


----------



## lola_falana_12

Please id these shoes


----------



## rainyarch

lola_falana_12 said:


> Please id these shoes



Hi @lola_falana_12 they're Louis Vuitton A/W 2018


----------



## lola_falana_12

rainyarch said:


> Hi @lola_falana_12 they're Louis Vuitton A/W 2018
> View attachment 5009023


Thank you so much! This forum is the best, but I guess I won’t be able to get these since they are from AW18....poo.


----------



## am2022

Need help with this one - thanks ladies !


----------



## white houses

So curious about these flats worn by Emma Roberts! Can't tell if they are actually flats or just tan ballet slippers she's wearing as shoes? 

View attachment 5070771


----------



## euki

Hi! Can you identify Emma Stone's sandals?


----------



## fightdirrty

Hello! Could anyone help identify this shoe or at least what brand uses that kind of buckle? Thank you in advance!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello TPFers
Seeking an ID on this slides worn today by Irina! TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

bump‍


----------



## debsmith

Can anyone ID these boots?


----------



## gabbag18

Hello! Can anyone please help me ID the red and the black lace boots in this pic? Thanks!


----------



## randr21

gabbag18 said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me ID the red and the black lace boots in this pic? Thanks!



Red lace ones look to be jcrew nordic shearling boots.


----------



## gabbag18

randr21 said:


> Red lace ones look to be jcrew nordic shearling boots.


Thank you!!!


----------



## dyagileva_project

Hi! Could anyone help identify this pink heels?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I. Need. Them. Ive scoured the internet and can’t find them anywhere. Heeeelp!!


----------



## ColetteBlue

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I. Need. Them. Ive scoured the internet and can’t find them anywhere. Heeeelp!!
> 
> View attachment 5238382











						Mary Janes Platform Gothic Cosplay Cleated Sole Round Toe Creepers Shoes 34-43 D  | eBay
					

Toe ShapeRound Toe. Heel Height6.5cm. Heel StyleWedge. Get the item you ordered or get your money back. or Negative. Upper MaterialSynthetic. EU Shoe Size34-43.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

method said:


> Mary Janes Platform Gothic Cosplay Cleated Sole Round Toe Creepers Shoes 34-43 D  | eBay
> 
> 
> Toe ShapeRound Toe. Heel Height6.5cm. Heel StyleWedge. Get the item you ordered or get your money back. or Negative. Upper MaterialSynthetic. EU Shoe Size34-43.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Hooooow did you do that so quickly?! Thank you!


----------



## br00kelynx

Hello!  
I’m looking for these shoes I saw on Selling Sunset by Emma Hernan. She tagged them on her Instagram as YSL but I googled and don’t see them. Maybe she tagged the wrong designer? Please help!


----------



## Ania

br00kelynx said:


> Hello!
> I’m looking for these shoes I saw on Selling Sunset by Emma Hernan. She tagged them on her Instagram as YSL but I googled and don’t see them. Maybe she tagged the wrong designer? Please help!


Hi  these are Saint Laurent but from a few seasons back. The style is called Amber Edie. Hope that helps!


----------



## br00kelynx

Ania said:


> Hi  these are Saint Laurent but from a few seasons back. The style is called Amber Edie. Hope that helps!


Thank you so much! Now to find a pair in my size


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Anyone knows which brand Kim Lim is wearing? Love this style


----------



## mo-djoe

Can anyone help ID these? Seems like they are kitten heels, 

Thank you!


----------



## Ellen Cherry

BellaShoes said:


> Hello TPFers
> Seeking an ID on this slides worn today by Irina! TIA!


Well, damn that foowearnews.com.Showing us gorgeous ugly sandals and failing to ID them. What kind of footwear news are they, anyway!?

I looked and looked.Could not find. :wah:


----------



## pasmater

I found picture of this shoe somwere on internet. I remember that I was once saw some celebrity wearing this or similar shoe. Can someone identify this shoes?


----------



## rainyarch

pasmater said:


> I found picture of this shoe somwere on internet. I remember that I was once saw some celebrity wearing this or similar shoe. Can someone identify this shoes?
> View attachment 5318415


Hi @pasmater 
I believe that they're by Lola Ramone, these come in lots of different variations.


----------



## pasmater

Thank you!


----------



## amag520

I'm pretty sure these are Jimmy Choo Minny sandals. They had them, in different colors, just a couple years ago. I couldn't find then on their site just now, so maybe the style is discontinued? 



NYYankeeGrl said:


> I bought these Jimmy Choos a while back and they've been collecting dust so debating selling them. Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939327


----------



## twokidsonedog

First-time post!  Saw a lady today leaving the coffee shop and was admiring her boots. When asked where they were purchased she thought they were the Lucky brand but then wasn't so sure. The logo is located near the heel and I don't recognize it. It was too cold outside or I would have asked her to remove her boot to verify the brand! LOL.. Seriously, love the back zip and lug sole of these boots. Any help with the logo/brand and style would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rainyarch

twokidsonedog said:


> First-time post!  Saw a lady today leaving the coffee shop and was admiring her boots. When asked where they were purchased she thought they were the Lucky brand but then wasn't so sure. The logo is located near the heel and I don't recognize it. It was too cold outside or I would have asked her to remove her boot to verify the brand! LOL.. Seriously, love the back zip and lug sole of these boots. Any help with the logo/brand and style would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5335618


Hi @twokidsonedog , the logo is Bullboxer, I attach a similar pair. I don't think the current ranges have this branded logo anymore.


----------



## twokidsonedog

rainyarch said:


> Hi @twokidsonedog , the logo is Bullboxer, I attach a similar pair. I don't think the current ranges have this branded logo anymore.
> View attachment 5336850


Thank you for helping me identify the brand. There was no way I would have figured out it was Bullboxer.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Can anyone tell me which shoes JLaw is wearing in this pic? Thanks


----------



## rainyarch

mo-djoe said:


> View attachment 5283586
> 
> Can anyone help ID these? Seems like they are kitten heels,
> 
> Thank you!


Hi @mo-djoe they're by Brother Vellies


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello All! Seeking an ID of GiGi’s sneakers seen in this Revlon shoot. TIA! (Photo TheStewartNY)


----------



## randr21

BellaShoes said:


> Hello All! Seeking an ID of GiGi’s sneakers seen in this Revlon shoot. TIA! (Photo TheStewartNY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369042
> View attachment 5369043
> View attachment 5369042
> View attachment 5369043


prada double wheel sneakers


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Randr21 ❤️❤️


----------



## Christina2

Can anyone ID these gorgeous heels for me please !? I saw them on an office outfits site last night and I have been totally obsessing over them ever since... I simply MUST have a pair... or two... or three...


----------



## Christina2

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> I love these shoes and am trying to hunt them down.
> 
> I looked on ebay and found an auction for jimmy choos that looked just like the one above but they are slightly different here is the auction-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-615-JIMMY-C...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> as you can see they are almost like the ones im looking for
> Can anyone confirm they are jimmy choo and provide me with the name of the shoe??
> 
> TsomuchIA


----------



## Christina2

Can anyone ID these gorgeous heels for me? Please = I NEED them in my life - lol...


----------



## fashion16

They look like Charlotte Olympia Dolly’s with suede covered platform (vs the gold)


----------



## Sferics

Hi, does anyone know what flats these may be?


----------



## mbrey

Hi, looking for these shoes.

They may be three to four years old.

Thanks


----------



## rainyarch

mbrey said:


> Hi, looking for these shoes.
> 
> They may be three to four years old.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427838
> View attachment 5427839


@mbrey Michael Kors Beckett, not sure on the age but you're probably right ☺️


----------



## Sferics

mbrey said:


> Hi, looking for these shoes.
> 
> They may be three to four years old.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427838
> View attachment 5427839




Not the same, but you might look at Lizarda from Gioseppo, if you don't find the ones in the pic.


----------



## JackPKA1

Can anyone make out the brand of these strappy sandals?? The original link is: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/floral-print-puff-sleeve-midi-dress/6724995


----------



## tiffanymaher

Terribly non-sequiter but I just made my profile 5 mins ago and I need to get 5 posts out before I can ask you nice ladies for some help. 

In a nutshell: Jimmy Choos. Fairly old (maybe his 2008 collection or 2009?) I threw the box and I’m having a fit finding the exact open toe strapped sandal online that looks just like mine. 

Four more posts to make.. so erm… how’s the weather? sorry.


----------



## RobAntDen

Think I posted in the wrong section of the forum, does anyone know who made these shoes worn by Indya Moore in 2018.

I would love to add them to my collection ❤️


----------



## thecolorpop

Hello!

I know these are horrible pictures but can someone please help me ID these sneakers?

It’s mostly black and white, some gold and says fashion on the back on a flap.

Thanks!!


----------



## september1985

thecolorpop said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know these are horrible pictures but can someone please help me ID these sneakers?
> 
> It’s mostly black and white, some gold and says fashion on the back on a flap.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5624108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624109


These sort of look like Valentino tribe sneakers.


----------



## thecolorpop

september1985 said:


> These sort of look like Valentino tribe sneakers.


Oh they actually do! But I couldn’t find any that say “fashion” on the back. Thanks for the input


----------



## fashion16

I saw these on instagram and I need them. I hate when someone doesn’t post info about the photo. Anyone know who makes these and what the style is called?


----------



## rainyarch

fashion16 said:


> I saw these on instagram and I need them. I hate when someone doesn’t post info about the photo. Anyone know who makes these and what the style is called?
> 
> View attachment 5625487


Hey, these are Prada from 2010


----------



## sugarcanejane

A woman on the Tube was wearing these. They might be designer -- she had a YSL bag. They look similar to Givenchy boots, but the ones I've seen have 4 straps, not 3, and don't have the white stitching along the top of the sole... Tia for any help!


----------



## Antigone

Maybe a different version of this?



			https://www.theoutnet.com/en-au/shop/product/maje/boots/ankle-boots/fortune-studded-leather-ankle-boots/1647597290291702


----------



## sdkitty

Antigone said:


> Maybe a different version of this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-au/shop/product/maje/boots/ankle-boots/fortune-studded-leather-ankle-boots/1647597290291702


can you ask the youtube woman?


----------



## Swanky

Moving to correct thread, Can You ID? is for items on celebs only.


----------

